# Weekend Shop [ now on hiatus ]



## murasex (Feb 10, 2006)

*W e l c o m e !* ​
Welcome to the *Monday Shop*, _the shop that only gets done on Mondays._. 

I'm just going to lay things down first.

Post requests *ONLY* on week days.
Only submit *2* requests at a time.
Do not cancel requests 3 days after you've requested--mostly likely already begun on it.
*Do not repost* your request. Post it once and that is it. 
*Host* the graphic(s) quickly after posted. Once it's gone, it is gone forever. 
No redos in requests. _It is either take it or leave it._
Must *credit*.
Also--*turn off sigs please.*
And requestors *must have 100 posts or higher*.
*NO SPAM!*

Disclaimers-

If for ever reason I cannot do your request, I will contact you and inform you. When so you may cancel it or change the request.
Oh, yeah, there will be a ban list. 
Also, graphics are posted only on Mondays. Week days the requests are done. Don't think your request has been forgotten.
As you can see, there isn't a post count but there can be a 40-post-after-already-requested rule if you abuse.
If you don't provide an image, your request will not be done. 
If the image you've provided isn't of high quality, expect it to be poor. XDDDD
And allow a week for the request to be fulfilled.

Suspended/Banned-
Elite Pervert - _Impatient&Spamful&Quickly posted at another shop after recieving request here_ 
RockLeeForLife -_ Requesting too much&Quickly posted at another shop after recieving request here. Which equals taking advantage of GFXers. Not tolerated._
Eternal Zero. - _Taken advantage of Weekend shop and two other NF shops._
RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster - _I despise him with a passion. No requests for him--for that spamful person!_
Dr.Jre32 - _Tried to take advantage of Weekend Shop and another._

Resources-
 (Brushes, textures, & patterns)
 (Brushes, & textures)
 (Fonts)

Request Form-
Size-
Color-
Image(s)-
Text-

_^Just post the details and main image._

There, now Pikasta will do the *Monday Shop* cheer.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 10, 2006)

Torrie FTW! 

Hehe, if it's ok, i shall be the 1st one to request one of these super-sexy sigs ^__~
(and it's not a weekend yet @ here xDDD)

*style:* yours
*text:* you decide
*colors:* you decide
*stocks: *use what you want


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## J c (Feb 10, 2006)

2nd Requests! Yes, it is weekend here. ^^ Sorry if this is hard work, but I have a challenge for you!! 2 requests at 1 time!  Anyways,

Style: Yours
Text: Girl sig - Hiruno  Boy sig - XypherFox (Any font as long as it matches..but prefers cursive )
Colours: You choose
Stocks: 
*Spoiler*: _here_ 







 

If you continued with previous pics please go on, if not, these are the two right ones.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## J c (Feb 11, 2006)

This should get stickied no? But hey, I'm not the boss of any mods..so


----------



## murasex (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank the rules it's the weekend now. XDDD

*Remember, host them on your hosting server.* 

*Chauronity*, bup-bup. XD Hope j00 like the sexy sig. >=3



*Ansatsu_Daichou*, one for now but it has two versions. For the Rukia sig, I actually have the same stock but different. May I use mine instead? The extraction will be the boring fun.  

V1-


V2-


----------



## chauronity (Feb 11, 2006)

I love it <33333333 
Thanks Torrie, you're the bestestest ...


ps.. i'd set a rule bout offtopic chitchat, like "no spam/offtopic/etc flood" , 
shop stays more cleaner and so on.


----------



## chuunin_hitokiri (Feb 11, 2006)

Murasaki-san, if you ever need some extra help keeping up with requests, feel free to send me a PM. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 11, 2006)

HI! I'm gonna request a sig  

Size- 400x100
Color- Any color you think is best
Image- 
Text- Rinoa Heartilly and my username somwhere on it 

And if possible make the background a little blocky as in my current ones???

Hope you can do it !


----------



## J c (Feb 11, 2006)

Hehe, as long as you do a good job, use whatever you want  And thanks for the XypherFox Sig, I LOVE IT!!!! HEHE


----------



## murasex (Feb 11, 2006)

You're most welcomed, _Chauronity_. And Torrie says meow. o_o; --I actually would like the company. It'll get lonely here. XDDD You are right though. Chit-chat is a no-no. 

_chuunin_hitokiri_,  .

_GhosT#2_, I must ask did you read the rules? It says post requests on weekdays but since I did start this on Friday--your request will pass--but in the near future, please only post your request on weekdays so I can do it on the weekends. XD And give it.  

*Ansatsu_Daichou*, second sig here and I'm glad you liked the first sig. ^^



EDIT-
*Oh, yes, remember to save on own hosting server. ^^*


----------



## J c (Feb 11, 2006)

OHhhhh~!!! Love it againn~~!!! <33 It's so nice and stylish!   good work Murasaki~


----------



## chauronity (Feb 11, 2006)

Ooh, those are hawt 



			
				Murasaki said:
			
		

> You're most welcomed, _Chauronity_. And Torrie says meow. o_o; --I actually would like the company. It'll get lonely here. XDDD You are right though. Chit-chat is a no-no. [/COLOR]



Hehe, you can always hire some minions .. use the tutorial of yours as entrance exam or something - then the style atleast would remain the same.

Oh, autch, no chitchat ..


----------



## J c (Feb 11, 2006)

Pssst, It's okay Murasaki, you do not have to fix this mistake as I like it but, next time read over the request as there might be some details you missed out. Quote: "Girl sig - Hiruno"  It's okay, just to let you know 

YOUR STILL AWESOME


----------



## murasex (Feb 11, 2006)

I did read the request but you didn't specify. I thought you were just saying the names of the stocks... XDDDD;;;

_Chauronity_, damn it I want to chit-chat. <3 I think I will hire some slaves... o_O;


----------



## J c (Feb 11, 2006)

Hehe, misunderstandings..... I WILL BE YOUR SLAVE O_O as soon as I know how to make a nice sig which I still haven't, muaahahhaha. Anyways, no chitchat. :x laters


----------



## chauronity (Feb 11, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> _Chauronity_, damn it I want to chit-chat. <3 I think I will hire some slaves... o_O;



O.O;;;   He slowly walks away towards the exit   x)

----- dont read below to this til monday -----  

Hey, anyhow possible that you could make me a matching _avatar_ for this set ... lets' say in size of 100x100 or 140x140 , preferably the smaller but both if possible. Not too much to be asked? (consider this the 2nd request)


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 11, 2006)

Can we request today since you just started or do we wait for monday


----------



## pedobearr (Feb 12, 2006)

It's weekend here... 
Size-Usual sig size
Color-Dark-Evil Colors
Images-Anything, as long as it is a Battle Scene of Kakashi
Text-IrcMazter and UchihaNaruto!

Thanks I'll just wait!


----------



## Jason (Feb 12, 2006)

*Request*

Hey,

I have seen your work before and im really digging it so I decided to give it a shot and request.
----
Size: Whatever you want
Color: Whatever you want
Image(s):

Text: Whatever you want

and in case this one is too hard just pm me and ill change it into a anime one, thank you alot in advance dude. Peace.


----------



## murasex (Feb 12, 2006)

_Chatulio_, since I did start this on Friday--you can request but in the near future--only on weekdays, kk?

_UchihaNaruto!_, please provide an image.

_Sektor_, I can do real life people as well. ^^ 

_Chauronity_, *puts you on Slave To Be list* XDDD You're request is coming up.

EDIT->

*Please save on own hosting server.*

*Chauron*, teh avies.
100by100->


Bigger->


I'm not really creative with these... -_-;

*Ghost*, here's two versions. Blocky effect was hard... barely got it... XD;;;

V1-


V2-


Also, there's a darker version of V2.

_Sektor's is next._

EDIT->

*Sektor*, I hope you like the sig.


----------



## pedobearr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Image!*





Just get the face or whatever you want... ANd just insert the small kakashi there...

Put it.. "From being gentle to a sharingan"-UchihaNaruto! The next generation!


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 13, 2006)

Size- 410x120
Color- any color that looks good with it
Image(s)-
Text-Chatulio


thxs in advance  

p.s. if its not to much trouble could you send me a pm to let me know when its done? again thxs.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 13, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Chauron*, teh avies.
> 100by100->
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, wow... I love em and the style used, simply brilliant. Thanks a million ^^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 13, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Ghost*, here's two versions. Blocky effect was hard... barely got it... XD;;;
> 
> V1-
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, i love them


----------



## murasex (Feb 15, 2006)

_You guys are welcomed. ^^ *hugs* XD!_

Being done with the requests--I've decided to count Friday as the weekend but also a day where members may request still. So Friday expect the graphics. :x


----------



## Shal (Feb 15, 2006)

Sig request!

Pics: This and this (Just the guy with the brown hair). Don't ask about that second pic...my girlfriend wanted that....XD

Size: 400X100

text: Dara X Kiyo 

Description/Color: Please make the sig as romantic as possible...the text font is curvish...color is your pick.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Shinji-san (Feb 16, 2006)

Yay, you are willing to make again. I just love the way yours look.
Can you make me an avatar and signature?

*Stock for avatar:* Link removed
*Size:* 125 or 150. Either is good.
*Color:* Any is good.


*Stock for sig:* Link removed
*Size:* 400x100
*Text:* Gunz
*Color:* Any is good.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## murasex (Feb 17, 2006)

_Yummy._  

*Remember, host them on your hosting server.* 

*Chatulio*, here's some two versions. 

V1-


V2

*UN*, the little picture and the long arse text... 

_Shal_ and _Shinji-san_--coming right up.  I have to add the finishing touches on Shal's and half way start Shinji's.


----------



## Shal (Feb 17, 2006)

Ohhh....thanks! I can't wait!


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 17, 2006)

Thxs


----------



## pedobearr (Feb 18, 2006)

How bout mine murasaki?


----------



## murasex (Feb 18, 2006)

>>>>*Remember, save on own hosting server.* ^^

*Shal*, sig here--click.

*UN*, right here--clicky.

*Shinji*, hope you like the set.

Avy-


Sig-


----------



## Shal (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you! But as you said...it looks a little bit too light. Can you please make it copperish?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 18, 2006)

Size- No preference
Color- No preference
Image(s)- 
Text- I dunno. You can type whatever. If you want to put my name in there, you can put Giro or Amae. I wouldn't mind an avy either, if you're up to it.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 18, 2006)

just stopping by to say "hi" and pat torrie once 

@ Shal ... read below



			
				Murasaki said:
			
		

> *No redos* in requests. _It is either take it or leave it._



Mmmm'm


----------



## murasex (Feb 18, 2006)

_Am?thσn, next time please request on weekdays. ^^; Request has passed. _

Hi-hi, Chaurie. Nice of you to visit. 

EDIT-

*Save on own hosting server. *

*Amae*, your sig (plus avy. XD Decided to match it up with one. Hee-hee) is done.

Avy-


Sig-


----------



## Procyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Wewts. Thanks Murasaki. I'll read more carefully next time; I apologise. 

Thanks though. It looks awesome, and I appreciate it. ^_^


----------



## Shinji-san (Feb 20, 2006)

Oooo, thanks a bunch Murasaki. Love the way they look. Avatar seems a little pixelated, but alright. ^^ Quick question, what does _kinamitsu_ mean?


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 24, 2006)

Friday still counts a weekday doesnt it ?! xP

well anyway.
*
Size- 400x100
Color- Up to you
Image(s)-Preferably :
But anything with Ishida is good with me 
Text- your choice, but put "Naptha" in there somewhere 
*
thanks very much, any effort on your part is much appreciated ^^


----------



## murasex (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome, Amae. ^^

Shinji, what? XDDD

Nap, there's a problem.

*Guys, my mother is cutting off my air supply--meaning I don't have ANY access to Photoshop so the shop will be going on hiatus for a while... Is there any members out there that may help? ;-; 

I'm terribly sorry guys. As soon as I get my computer back, I'll post the requests ASAP!*


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 24, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Nap, there's a problem.
> 
> *Guys, my mother is cutting off my air supply--meaning I don't have ANY access to Photoshop so the shop will be going on hiatus for a while... Is there any members out there that may help? ;-;
> 
> I'm terribly sorry guys. As soon as I get my computer back, I'll post the requests ASAP!*



no rush ^_^ take your time and sort things out.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Feb 24, 2006)

I could help you out mura, your style is a little hard but I might be able to get a few requests by if you do need the help.

TDK


----------



## Shinji-san (Feb 24, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Shinji, what? XDDD


Well, in the avatar (that I can't upload for some reason) and signature have _kinamitsu_ written in hiragana. Just wonder. Don't mind me...


----------



## .Goku (Feb 24, 2006)

I could help aswell but i would need a crash course in your style.


----------



## chuunin_hitokiri (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, Naptha-dono, here's the apprentices version.



Feel free to use this until Murasaki-sensei is able to make you the masters version.


----------



## murasex (Feb 26, 2006)

I love you guys. ;-;!!! --I'm a bit on tonight. My father visited... 

_TDK_, oh please, oh please help out whenever you'd like. It would be muchly greatly appreciated. <3 Whenever you are bored I mean. ^^;;

_Shinji_, it says Gunz. XDDDD

_Goku_, just try out my tutorial. I'm sure you'll ace it in notime! >=3 The help is needed at this time... ^^;; If you'd like to of course. 

*hugs* Hitokiri you are a life saver! <3


----------



## Liraiel (Feb 26, 2006)

>.>
<.<
let's pretend today is monday 
-.-''
--------------------------------
just look at this tomorrow,
posting this today because I might not have time tomorrow
you can shun it if you are busy
--------------------------------
request:
size: your normal size or whatever you would like
colorever you would like ( i trust your high sense of style)
text: whatever you would like 
stock:
just one piccie:


thank you very much!
I can wait for as long as it takes you to make it

plus: I'll be a slave in training >.>( I won't disappoint you) ^.~
and I can try and help out if you ever need it


----------



## murasex (Feb 27, 2006)

Computer cord was in the back of the comp00der. <333

*Naptha*, your request. I hope you like it but Hitokiri did an awesome job.  



*
Oh, and do please save.*  

_Posted today, on a weekday, because of my haitus. Everything is now back to normal... for the shop. XD;;; Will post next requests on the weekend._


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 1, 2006)

size: 400x100 

color: Any really. ^_^ I like all your colors you use on your siggys

text: Could it have "Asian Kung-Fu Generation" on it and if you can, fit 

NaraShikamaru in? Im not sure if it would look right like that though :|

Picture: Sorry, i aint giving u a very big pic but its the best i could find


*Spoiler*: _Teh Pics_ 





OR





Sorry they weren't that big. But if you could make it work that would be great!

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 1, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Computer cord was in the back of the comp00der. <333
> 
> *Naptha*, your request. I hope you like it but Hitokiri did an awesome job.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much, fantastic job as always 

Thanks too to Hitokiri for stand in job !


----------



## murasex (Mar 3, 2006)

*Liraiel*, your sig is done. And I would be honored if you'd help about. I love the outcome you got from my tutorial. It was awesome. <3



*Please save.* ^^

You are most welcome, _Naptha_.  


_NaraShikamaru_, your's is next. =3


----------



## Liraiel (Mar 3, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Liraiel*, your sig is done. And I would be honored if you'd help about. I love the outcome you got from my tutorial. It was awesome. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke very much mura
and I will try my best to help you out when your busy ^^
thanks again..


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 3, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Liraiel*, your sig is done. And I would be honored if you'd help about. I love the outcome you got from my tutorial. It was awesome. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome!!! =D cant wait to see what you come up with!!


----------



## murasex (Mar 5, 2006)

XDDDD

*Nara*, done-done.





_<333 Liraiel_


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 6, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> XDDDD
> 
> *Nara*, done-done.
> 
> ...



O...M...F...G!!!! AMAZING!! <3<3<3   

;] Rep + Credit for the siggy! Thanks a load Murasaki!


----------



## murasex (Mar 6, 2006)

ohmygosh, love. <333

I'm so glad you like it. It took a million efforts to get it right. ^^;;


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 12, 2006)

Ei Murasaki, why did the sig that you made me lost its url? Can u make me another one pls?


----------



## Liraiel (Mar 12, 2006)

''Host the graphic(s) quickly after I've posted it. Once it's gone, it is gone forever.''
that may be the reason

and congrats on being sticked Mura!
rep for your nice work on howls stuff too


----------



## murasex (Mar 12, 2006)

_Uchiha_, I believe I said host quickly after I have posted it. I'm sorry. Nothing I may do and I do not do redos. You may, however, post another different request tomorrow. 

_Liraiel_, *<333*!!! Thank you! ^^ I was surprised. XDDD;;;


----------



## dark pet fluffy (Mar 13, 2006)

*last edit*

style: yours
text: BD Bardust
colors: you decide
stocks: user or any kakashi pic
size: any


----------



## Jason (Mar 17, 2006)

Can I request another one? If so, here is the request (Your a great sig maker b.t.w.)

Size: Whatever you like
Color: Whatever you like
Image:
click
Text: I don't know, its your choice but could ''Sektor'' be in it? 


Thank you alot in advance if you could do this.

//EDIT//
If you could make a avatar together with it, it would be perfect.


----------



## murasex (Mar 21, 2006)

^ XDDD Thankyou!

I'll be sure to make these asap but this weekend I am going to my father's and Sunday is paper work day. Post them on Monday or Tuesday... ^^;;

_EDIT-_
*Sektor*, your set is done. I did add an avatar. ^^





I hope they're not too weird...  

Please save. ^^

*dark pet fluffy*, try your's next but hopefully by that time you will have more posts.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 27, 2006)

hey mura can you make me a hagi sig and ava please?

ava stock 
sig stock 

ava size: 150x150 
text: servitude

sig size :400x100
text:hagi and for all is love

thanks alot if you can do it ^_____^


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi I was wondering if you could create a Signature and Avatar for me with pictures of Kabuto and Sauske....

Ill post what I have hope they are good stocks let me know if you need more..Thanks..!  

I dont knwo much about sizes....BUt I know I want it to look dark and evil...


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2006)

Ichigo said:
			
		

> hey mura can you make me a hagi sig and ava please?
> 
> ava stock
> sig stock
> ...



W00t! W00t! A request! Of course you may have a set!
Sig-


Avy-


Hope you like 'em. ^^;;; You should have seen what you where going to get as a sig... O_O; Main picture was going to be black&white!  

Please save on own hosting server. ^^

*dark pet fluffy*, seems as though you've died... o_o;;;

*Itadakimasu08*, you did not read the rules.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 27, 2006)

Dont Forget mine..


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2006)

You're not reading my posts... 

You have already requested in the main request topic and you have already made you're own topic for the same request. You may not request here to think you will get 3, *3*, free tags.


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 27, 2006)

*lo, mura. If you arn't too busy i got a request *

*style*: yours
*text*: whatever suits the sig best
*colour*: again its up to you. Go nuts. 


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 




*Either will do.* Whatever you decide. 







*P.S. Take your time, im in no rush.*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 27, 2006)

sorry...I didnt read that part of the rules..I wasnt tryin to get 3 free..Just seeing who could make one for me first...


----------



## Amuro (Mar 27, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> W00t! W00t! A request! Of course you may have a set!
> Sig-
> 
> 
> ...


 

O____o woah much <3 

xD there awesome especially love the ava! 
need to try your style sometime you make beautiful stuff ^__^

thanks alot mura <3


----------



## dark pet fluffy (Mar 27, 2006)

sorry i went out of town so i did not get a chance to post sorry im gonna be more active now


----------



## J c (Mar 27, 2006)

HARLOW~~~ It's me again Mura, still lovin' your work. I saw in another post you said you're bored and you would do it anytime...so I guess I have some work for you hahaha.

Stock: Take Satsuki right under my sig spoiler.
Style: Yours to choose of course. 
Size: Yours to choose.
Text: Can't stop thinking about you

Thanks in advance~


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2006)

My computer is infected with the trojan virus... Photoshop will most likely be gone... I'm so sorry.

--I restored my computer 2 months before I downloaded that idiot-stupid Unreal Tournament demo and tomorrow I plan on going to Best Buy to buy the best mofo anti-virus program. I know it is too good to be true that the Trojan is fully gone. No official signs of it still on though... I just hope it's gone...


----------



## J c (Mar 28, 2006)

Aw, poor Mura...Hope you win against that damned trojan~! T^T You can stop doing my request, don't worry about it. Go save your computer's life first xD


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 28, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> My computer is infected with the trojan virus... Photoshop will most likely be gone... I'm so sorry.
> 
> --I restored my computer 2 months before I downloaded that idiot-stupid Unreal Tournament demo and tomorrow I plan on going to Best Buy to buy the best mofo anti-virus program. I know it is too good to be true that the Trojan is fully gone. No official signs of it still on though... I just hope it's gone...



*Best of luck *


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 28, 2006)

You should download AVS from download.com Its seriously the best anti virus program out..And its completely Free.. But hope everything works out for the best


----------



## murasex (Mar 28, 2006)

I have to do these requests no matter what. Anti-virus software later.

*Nap*- 3 versions. ^^; Did the Sasu one asap because of that Trojan.
1-_Dark_->


2-_Medium_->


3-_Light_->


Please save on own server.  

*Ansatsu*, I think I rather finish the requests and then worry about my computer. For now it's working fine. Thank God.  Your's next in edit. Check back later.

EDIT-
Siggeh->


*Save!*

Itadakimasu08, no thank you. Downloading from download.com will be the worst thing I can ever do.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 28, 2006)

Mursaki i've cancelled my other request, do you think you'll be able to fulfill mine now..?


----------



## murasex (Mar 28, 2006)

_Please, spell my name right. _ >_>;

Um, Itadakimasu08, you, um, already have someone trying out your request--you know that topic you made? I believe CrazyPig is doing it. But I also cannot do it right now because I am currently in a battle and I cannot withdraw. I need to now focus on the battle. My first priority was the shop, now the battle, then my computer.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 28, 2006)

I understand but what I was saying is I will PM him and tell him not to do it, is what I was saying...so that way you could do it...BUt when you have free time again, Id appreciate if you could make one for me..


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 28, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> I have to do these requests no matter what. Anti-virus software later.
> 
> *Nap*- 3 versions. ^^; Did the Sasu one asap because of that Trojan.
> 1-_Dark_->
> ...



*:amazed 

That was quick! Great job too. Thouroughly pleased.

*reps*


----------



## murasex (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh, your welcome! ^^

And Itadakimasu08, I might do your's out of boredom... I'm sorry for being rude but you know, you did request two other places. XD


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate it..   I will not do it again..Can you Plz use the pictures I provided in my open thread, or would you like me to reload them here..?


----------



## J c (Mar 28, 2006)

Ohhhhh my goodness~ Very very nice work~ Stylish like always, 

Thanks a bunch!!!!  Hope you're not bored now. =P


----------



## dark pet fluffy (Mar 28, 2006)

you are so evil what about me?


----------



## murasex (Mar 29, 2006)

*Itadakimasu08*, the set is finished. 

_Sig->_


_Avy->_


*Save on own hosting server. *

_dark pet fluffy_, last time you posted here, you were at nine posts. *9*. Now you're at eleven. *11*. --Find me good images. That png you posted sucks.

You're welcomed, Ansatsu!   Not entirely bored... :amazed


----------



## .Goku (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice sigs murasaki i like them all alot GJ on all.


----------



## murasex (Mar 29, 2006)

OH! Thank you very much! ^-^

Anytime you would like to request, be my guest!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 29, 2006)

You are simply amazing **reps** Thanks A bunch


----------



## murasex (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey, are you totally welcomed. ^^ _Sorry for the roughness in the beginning. ^^;_


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 29, 2006)

Its ok just very happy with my sig and avy now


----------



## tank! (Mar 31, 2006)

murasaki..i'm interested in doing requests in here (but am kinda intimidated by some of the great sigs, to be honest...). these are some of my latest ones: see what you think  thanks

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Mar 31, 2006)

Ohmygosh, yes! But the application form... 

Nice stuff!  

*Weekend Shop--App. *
_
What program do you use for your graphics making?
How long have you been making graphics?
Have you ever used tutorials?
Have you ever been influenced by tutorials?
Do you think you may be able to handle the shop by yourself?
If so, how long?
Have you ever owned/made a grpahics shop?
What do you feel about short notices? Surprises? Changes?
What kind of graphics may you produce? List.
****Have you checked out my tutorial? 
**Main**There's another thing but it isn't necessary... but I want to see what you'll come up with. Check out my tutorial. It isn't hard to follow._


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 31, 2006)

I need a Kurt Cobain avi and sig asap. I also would like to ask that you send me the result through PM since I want to put it on on a specific day and don't want people previewing it beforehand. I hope this isn't a problem?

*style:* 
I'm to dumb to know what this means. Do whatever, but make sure it's on the depressive side.

*size:*
Use your judgement.  

*text:* 
Either
"It's better to burn out than to fade away"
or
"It's fun to lose and to pretend." 
or
"I swear that I don't have a gun 

Memoria" as main text


"Kurt Cobain 1967 - 1994" <-- put this somewhere discretely. 

*colors:* 
Do whatever you like, but avoid pink. =___=

*stocks: *
I've uploaded my whole Kurt folder for you. Choose which ones you want to work with since I believe in artistic freedom.

*Der Stocks!*


----------



## tank! (Apr 1, 2006)

*Weekend Shop--App. *

*Spoiler*: _Here_ 



]
What program do you use for your graphics making? Photoshop 7
How long have you been making graphics? about a month
Have you ever used tutorials? yes, often
Have you ever been influenced by tutorials? technically, yes; artistically, i try to create my own style
Do you think you may be able to handle the shop by yourself?yes*
If so, how long?*
Have you ever owned/made a grpahics shop? no..but i did requests in the other request thread for a while
What do you feel about short notices? Surprises? Changes? no problem
What kind of graphics may you produce? List. avatars, sigs/banners (non-animated)
****Have you checked out my tutorial? yes (it was very helpful )
* this depends on how many requests you get on average...i think the most i could do is one per day 



i'll re-do ur tut and show u what i get. would you rather i follow it exactly or use my own creative influences?


----------



## murasex (Apr 2, 2006)

Right, gotcha Sun. Probably start it up soon and I'll p.m. it like you've asked. I'm sorry for the lateness. Been on a trip.

Tank, love your application. <3 And I would be more than happy if you followed my tut and added your creative influences or better yet, your style. >=3


----------



## .Goku (Apr 2, 2006)

My Weekend shop App

1. Photoshop CS
2. About 2 1/2 years
3. Not many but i pick up styles quick
4. not that i can think of
5. Should be able
6. dont know lol 
7. Yep but the forum went down :'(
8. bring it on !
9. Abstract, grunge, tech, smudge...u give me an example i can copy to the best of my ability
10. Yep and its kool

Examples of work:







some old some not so old.


----------



## murasex (Apr 2, 2006)

Definitely in Goku. Impressive application. >=3

The next requests are up for grabs. ^^


----------



## tank! (Apr 3, 2006)

here's what i got mura,..took me a while till i was happy with it.

and now i'm ready to do requests


----------



## murasex (Apr 3, 2006)

I think you are too. ^^ Remember you may use that style or your's. If you never use my style, okay with me. XDDD You know my computer has just been so deadly these past days... O_o;

*adds members* <333

EDIT-
need your guys' photobucket or some work to show in main post. 

2EDIT-
Next post is 100! W00t!


----------



## .Goku (Apr 3, 2006)

my photobucket


----------



## murasex (Apr 3, 2006)

Gotcha. And the links to your resources?


----------



## .Goku (Apr 3, 2006)

Deviantart for textures
Dafont for fonts
Gamerenders for renders or google if i cant find what i want on GR


----------



## murasex (Apr 3, 2006)

Alright, alright, just waiting on Tank. >=3


----------



## tank! (Apr 4, 2006)

sorry for the lateness, been having some trouble with my comp lately.

for now can you link me to my deviantart site, (see below), i'll get more of my sigs up there (though you guys have much more than me!).

as for resources, deviantart for brushes/textures, and dafonts. for fonts. other extras i just find as i need or use my own work.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, Mura, soz for requesting again after just requesting a siggy but i was wondering if you have the time to make me a Sasuke avvy?

Size: 100x100 and then once i get 2000 posts i will need 150x150 so both would be cool!
Color: Any, you always make the best things
Image(s): 
Text: Sasuke 

That would be totally awesome! If you dont have the time (cos i know your PC is acting up or something) then its ok ^_^


----------



## murasex (Apr 4, 2006)

Nara, would you mind if I let Goku and Tank take a try at your request? I want them to see what they come up with--by themselves. Since this is directed to me, I will still do it. 3 versions of it won't hurt would it? ^^;;


----------



## tank! (Apr 4, 2006)

i'll take a shot at it.. and congrats to mura for becoming a mod


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 4, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Nara, would you mind if I let Goku and Tank take a try at your request? I want them to see what they come up with--by themselves. Since this is directed to me, I will still do it. 3 versions of it won't hurt would it? ^^;;



Thats cool  . And great! Your a mod ^_^ Congrats! *bows*


----------



## tank! (Apr 4, 2006)

Here you are nara:



any modifications you want, just say.


----------



## murasex (Apr 4, 2006)

OH! Thank you you two! ^-^!!!

--Great job, Tank! I don't think I need to my version.


----------



## murasex (Apr 5, 2006)

Hagane Kotetsu, you did not post an image which means you did not read the rules. Please go back and read them. Anyone of us would love to take your request--if you posted an image and read the rules. (T_T)


----------



## .Goku (Apr 5, 2006)

1 sasuke avy: 

If you want changes ask.


----------



## Hagane Kotetsu (Apr 6, 2006)

ok my bad sorry and all that...... 
need an avatar size 150x150 or 100x100
stock 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and/or 



with text saying Lionel
options: shadow effects, any kind of effect, animation, cool caption, etc...
if any one could do that it would be great.


----------



## tank! (Apr 6, 2006)

ok, i'll see what i can do.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2006)

Murasaki! 

Can you make me a pimped siggy?

Size: 400x100 or 150, whichever works better
Stock: 
But I would like this kanji in the background 

Color: Ummmm darkish Blue would be good, or w/e

Text: Yeah just Sunuvmann in some corner

Thanks a lot Weekend Shop!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2006)

Just checking the status of my siggie.

Sorry for being a pain in the arse, Mura-chan. ^^


----------



## murasex (Apr 7, 2006)

Ahoy, Sunuvmann! Long time no see!

But I must say that I won't be here* this weekend 'cept on my cellphone to see how things are. ;-;

Why not let Tank or Goku take a shot? If they're still alive... O_O;

Maes, I'll try to get it done asap. Just a bit busy with others and packing. Gah. So sorry for the longness!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Maes, I'll try to get it done asap. Just a bit busy with others and packing. Gah. So sorry for the longness!


It's OK....... take your time.
I was just worried that since I'm a Yankee fan and... well, who knows if you're a Red Sox fan  

No rush, Mura-chan ^_^


----------



## tank! (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry for the lateness  hagane kotetsu, how is this?



sunuvmann, i'm on it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2006)

> Ahoy, Sunuvmann! Long time no see!
> 
> But I must say that I won't be hear this weekend 'cept on my cellphone to see how things are. ;-;
> 
> Why not let Tank or Goku take a shot? If they're still alive... O_O;


Ay the last few sigs I have tried to create myself with my crappy bootleg Photoshop skills or lack there of.

But If they pass your standards, my trust is completely with them 



> sunuvmann, i'm on it.


 Sweet!


----------



## tank! (Apr 7, 2006)

i'd don't know if i can pass mura's quality..and i have a different style. I'll make it and see what you think


----------



## murasex (Apr 7, 2006)

Ah, Maes!--Sir Mario! It's done! ^^
There's two versions and I made it realistic... Not my usual style. Eep!

Png format-


Jpg format-


^^;

Please save on own server. ^^!
*
Sir Mario! I completely forgot about the size! I'll fix it so you may use it here!

Just think as those as previews! XDDDD *

EDIT-
Here's the resized version. 


And awesome job Tank with Mr. Hagane Kotetsu's request!  

Awe, Sunuvmann, it just takes time and practice. ^^ Keep at it and you'll master! And of course they pass my standards! 



> i'd don't know if i can pass mura's quality..and i have a different style. I'll make it and see what you think



And that's why I love you.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2006)

Mura-chan. Much thanks....... and yeah, Sir Mario, or other variants are OK in my book.

 

*saved*
*repped*


----------



## tank! (Apr 8, 2006)

aww, thanks, mura  too sweet.

here you are, sunuvmann..hope you like it. 



Looks like mura's gone away for the weekend..well, have fun.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 8, 2006)

Dude....my friend....THAT IS FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!

  

Arrigiato and I will come again ^^


----------



## tank! (Apr 8, 2006)

You're very welcome


----------



## .Goku (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry Guys been very busy lately but im back and ready to take orders.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm confused, do we post our request on weekdays, and we get them on weekends, are can we post on weekends and get them on weekends....because-



			
				Murasaki said:
			
		

> [*]Post requests *ONLY* on week days.



But it's a weekend shop :S

Well, I have a request >_>....I'm very sorry if it's the wrong day



Murusaki please.

*Stock-* 

*Size-* Roughly the same size as the Yondaime one in my sig...

*Text-* Hatake Sakumo

Then somewhere else- White Fang

Prefered if the 'White Fang' Text was under the Hatake Sakumo Text, like the Yondaime one in my sig 

*Font-* Anything....

*Colour of Font-* White? Greyish? Whatever looks best.

*Style-* Kinda of a whiteish...glow to it..........or whatever works or looks best 

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2006)

Weekend Shop--App.


  1. What program do you use for your graphics making? PS CS2
   2. How long have you been making graphics?1 Year +(?)
   3. Have you ever used tutorials? Yes
   4. Have you ever been influenced by tutorials? Yes but made my own style.
   5. Do you think you may be able to handle the shop by yourself?Already have done signature requests before.
   6. If so, how long? Depends...
   7. Have you ever owned/made a grpahics shop? Check answer 5.
   8. What do you feel about short notices? Surprises? Changes? I'm waiting 
   9. What kind of graphics may you produce? List. Signatures, wallpapers, draws.
  10. ****Have you checked out my tutorial? Yes, but I don't remember it xP 


I did sent you a PM, but only now I found this. for more works I ahve:  (check the scraps many in there)
I don't have sigs avayable, erased them :\ check mine


----------



## tank! (Apr 8, 2006)

Did you make the one your wearing, goku? Thats great.

@Yondaime, since there's more sig-makers here now, i think mura's relaxed the rules a bit... we're happy to do them anytime. Do you specifically want mura to do your request or would you like goku or i to have a go?

Flash, great app..however, you'll have to wait for mura's approval


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

@Tank, hmm....I really love Mura's style...I haven't seen any of yours...

I'll check out your slideshow and then make my decision 

EDIT: Aright Tank, you work is amazing 

You can do my request. 


So, can you kind of have a glowing white style type thing please?


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> Did you make the one your wearing, goku? Thats great.
> 
> @Yondaime, since there's more sig-makers here now, i think mura's relaxed the rules a bit... we're happy to do them anytime. Do you specifically want mura to do your request or would you like goku or i to have a go?
> 
> Flash, great app..however, you'll have to wait for mura's approval



Mura said only Sunday she can say the decision :'(


----------



## tank! (Apr 9, 2006)

I just meant since this is really mura's thread she looks at the applications.

Yondaime, workin' on it.


----------



## .Goku (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeh i did make the sig i have now and flash nice app just wait for Mura's approval and you should be helping out.


----------



## murasex (Apr 9, 2006)

Back and bottoms up.  



			
				Flash said:
			
		

> I did sent you a PM, but only now I found this. for more works I ahve:  (check the scraps many in there)
> I don't have sigs avayable, erased them :\ check mine



Flash, your application is great but I need to see more sigs from you. I actually would like to give you a test request. Yay or nay? :amazed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Image: 
Colors: You decide
Text: You decide




*Tank*, you're doing AWESOME!  But the rules haven't relaxed except for posting on weekdays. Ya'll post anytime you want.  

And _Mr. Pulp_, coming up soon. ^-^


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

Sigs & Avas:









It's all I think. btw I'm waiting for teh test request


----------



## murasex (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm digging that grunge style of your's! But the soft one, example 2, is adoring. <333

Test is up! In previous post. ^-^


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

@Mura, exspect a request from me sometime in the future, I absolutly adore your style <3, and you and your team are doing a great job at this.

Keep it up ^ ^


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 9, 2006)

Much obliged Murasaki and your style is sweet


----------



## murasex (Apr 9, 2006)

_Mr. Pulp_, now I must say, there was going to be 2 versions but I couldn't find my snow tutorial to add some animation... ROFL



Please save.  ^-^

Y?ndaime, I'm definitely looking forward to that request! =3 And thank you tons!

And *Flash*, welcome to the team.   Great work. --but I must ask if you have a Photobucket to give a link to your work in the first first.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 9, 2006)

It's fucking awesome Ill save and rep but I can hardly read the Sta in stampede I d be  much obliged if it can be more readable


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> And *Flash*, welcome to the team.   Great work. --but I must ask if you have a Photobucket to give a link to your work in the first first.



*dances**jumps**everyone is looking at him*
oops... 

nope I don't have photobucket. My works are on my Images Folder and I host them on imageshack.


----------



## murasex (Apr 9, 2006)

_Pulp_, it's there. Just squint? XDDD You're welcomed!

*Flash*, may you please make a Photobucket? You need a gallery to show. XD


----------



## tank! (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome flash 

Thanks for the comments mura , gj with pulp's sig (and yeah, i only meant about people being able to post anytime)

@yondaime: here is your request, hope you like it:
(it took a while cos i wanted to do white fang justice )


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

It's freaking brilliant man!!!

Thanks <3!!!!!!

Rep + Credits!


----------



## Countach (Apr 9, 2006)

hey tank2046 would u mind making me a sweet sig or an ava of this pic with the text countach882003


----------



## tank! (Apr 9, 2006)

no probs countach  any particular size/text/colour?


----------



## Countach (Apr 9, 2006)

Could you make the ava as big as you can, and just go wild on the sig
the only rule is just make it look badass
Text:countach882003 The god of war


----------



## tank! (Apr 10, 2006)

gotcha...badass


----------



## .Goku (Apr 10, 2006)

Countach mind if i also give the sig a go ???#

Just incase:


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2006)

Mura, my photobucket   ^^  (the nick Flash was already used  )


----------



## Rendan (Apr 10, 2006)

i'm thinking on make the ap...but i think i haven't still improved to the level you guys are working with in here...

*continues practicing, next post here will be the ap*


----------



## murasex (Apr 10, 2006)

W00t! W00t! Thanks a bunch *Flash*! You've been added. ^^!!! 

Rendan! Ohmygawd, it'd be awesome if you were a partner here! And you're work just needs to be brushed up. It's good right now!


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2006)

.Goku said:
			
		

> Countach mind if i also give the sig a go ???#
> 
> Just incase:



That is fucking amazing
could u also make a ava and make alittle bit bigger like the sizes of my other sigs


----------



## .Goku (Apr 10, 2006)

Well i can try on the sig and yeh i can do a avy


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2006)

thx man i look forword to seeing it


----------



## murasex (Apr 10, 2006)

Wait just a minute here.

*If two people do your request, you must credit them both and rep them.* I don't care. You have to do that. That is more than needed and given.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 10, 2006)

@Mura, I know we shount spam here and stuff, but what do you do if people don't rep you for requests? I've done a lot of animated stuff for people, but no rep OR credit...=/


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2006)

That would be a nice idea... (I'm going to answer all requests to get the rep!!!)


----------



## .Goku (Apr 10, 2006)

One avy:


----------



## murasex (Apr 10, 2006)

Wait, Flash, do not do that. 



			
				Murasaki said:
			
		

> Wait just a minute here.
> 
> *If two people do your request, you must credit them both and rep them.* I don't care. You have to do that. That is more than needed and given.



Tank had just pointed something out to me.

*A requestor must specify who they want to do their request and if they do not say so than a GFXer must reply to their post ASAP. Giving notification that someone has taken it. If another GFXer has slightly begun it, make it yours and/if you want to keep or give it still. If they still give it, that does not necessarily mean they will get rep. FYI.*

Requestors-

*Specify or die.*  

*AND, no two GFXers will EVER do the same request AGAIN. NEVER!!!*

Y?ndaime, that is extremely rude of them but sometimes actions aren't needed unless you want to be hurt in the end. Just specify in the beginning that they must credit you.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2006)

Thakes .Goku reps in the mail
Tank I hope you are still going to make another one for me


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Wait, Flash, do not do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok when I said I would take all requests I was kidding, now I'm affraid of you


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Wait, Flash, do not do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im sorry this happend i thought Tank was going to do it and .Goku came out of the blue and ofered a sig how could i refuse
Yet again im sorry it happened


----------



## tank! (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, working on it countach . Don't worry about it.

@Yondaime, i would suggest putting something in your sig like 'If I make you a sig/avvy then give credit', it should be easy to see.


----------



## .Goku (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry guys didnt think it would make this much bother i was just really BORED and saw it and thought meh might aswell give the guy an option.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 10, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @Yondaime, i would suggest putting something in your sig like 'If I make you a sig/avvy then give credit', it should be easy to see.




Ya, well I take requests at the Avatar/sig request shop place, and in the 1st post they say that, but no one ever reads the 1st poat. -_-

I'll just tell them that next time...



> Y?ndaime, that is extremely rude of them but sometimes actions aren't needed unless you want to be hurt in the end. Just specify in the beginning that they must credit you.



Thats the plan....^^, O and I'm gonna mae a request for you once I find the right stock (TOBI ) and it's the weekend


----------



## tank! (Apr 11, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Ya, well I take requests at the Avatar/sig request shop place, and in the 1st post they say that, but no one ever reads the 1st poat. -_-
> 
> I'll just tell them that next time...



I know, but if you write somewhere in your own sig 'credit me if i make you a sig' people will see that. 

Countach, here is your sig and ava (sorry about the delay ).



The ava is only 100x100, hope its not too small.


----------



## Countach (Apr 11, 2006)

Countach, here is your sig and ava (sorry about the delay ).






Thats great tank, sweet artwork the rep is coming,
I love the weekend shop, best artwork


----------



## murasex (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh! I'm looking forward to that request, Y?ndaime! 

Guys, _*Tank-Flash-&Goku*_, I have an idea for the shop... but it most likely won't work. XDDD

I think we three should put out ideas to make a specific style for the shop--one that will be used on special/bigger projects for the shop... O_o;


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2006)

Didn't really got it at all ?_?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 12, 2006)

A request, and it's not Tobi  xD

Mura, please...(I'm still unsure about the time we can request or not..>_>) 

*Stock-*

Well, there was this one pic that I really liked, but I couldnt find it...., I'm not sure if it's possible....but....can you crop stuff from websites? If not, I'll try and find the pic 

Next weeks one year SKOTW Special

*Size-* Whatever works 

*Text-* In a huge size, L, then much smaller after it, egend, so it says-

L egend

*Font-* Very fancy on the "L" part....but...whatever works for the rest 

Thank you in advance


----------



## tank! (Apr 12, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Oh! I'm looking forward to that request, Y?ndaime!
> 
> Guys, _*Tank-Flash-&Goku*_, I have an idea for the shop... but it most likely won't work. XDDD
> 
> I think we three should put out ideas to make a specific style for the shop--one that will be used on special/bigger projects for the shop... O_o;



What sort of special projects did you have in mind? It might work, could be the 'weekend shop' distinctive style . although we'd probably have to work out the exact way of making that style and have copies of it. Maybe there could be a certain brush style, we use.. i'm not sure.

@yondaime...ooh, an 'L' sig!! can't wait to see mura's version of that


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 13, 2006)

hi u coulnd someone make a sig off the link in my avatar and be counld it be around 468x60 and coulnd it have a white backgound and the name soulbadguy some were on the sig any color iam sorry if iam doing this worng or if your not accepting any more request or something


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 13, 2006)

Size- Whatever
Color- Watever
Image(s)- Image
Text- Yuki


----------



## tank! (Apr 13, 2006)

@ soulbadguy, can you find a larger version of that image? It is very low res and will not turn out as good.

@ shirou-chan, i will work on yours 

soulbad's is still up for grabs guys


----------



## murasex (Apr 13, 2006)

_Y?ndaime_, hope you like.



Please save. 



> What sort of special projects did you have in mind? It might work, could be the 'weekend shop' distinctive style . although we'd probably have to work out the exact way of making that style and have copies of it. Maybe there could be a certain brush style, we use.. i'm not sure.



We'd have to put all three heads together and make up a style of equal share and a style that future GFXers, members, may be able to do as well. Hmm... :amazed


----------



## .Goku (Apr 13, 2006)

I have dibs on Soulbads just need a better image mate and were ready.


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2006)

mura i have seen your work and all i know is that i love it  
would you mind doing a ava/sig for me

Stock:

Size: as big as you can make it

Text: Can you use those fancy letters u used on Y?ndaime's sig and put WarGod

I hope u have time to do it 
and if you do take your time


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 13, 2006)

i found the link (lol)


----------



## Yondy (Apr 14, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> _Y?ndaime_, hope you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG thank you so much!!!! I wuvs it! <33

Rep + creds

If it's not too much trouble, can I have an avatar to go with it?

And in the avatar you can see his whole face? Thanks!!!  X 1000


----------



## murasex (Apr 14, 2006)

_countach882003_, um, the link is dead. =x!

And _Yøndaime_, I'll be sure to do it.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks a bunch Murasaki!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2006)

sorry here is the stock


----------



## .Goku (Apr 15, 2006)

Just a FYI to soulbad if i do youre sig in the sizes you asked for it will be really small in height and quite long and doesnt look to good for a sig so how does 380x100 sound ?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 15, 2006)

ok sure  380x100 sounds fine


----------



## tank! (Apr 15, 2006)

@shirou-chan, workin on your sig, i'm away a lot during easter, but i'll have it up as soon as i can.


----------



## murasex (Apr 15, 2006)

_Yøndaime_, your avy. Kept it simple. ._.;;;




_countach882003_, still doesn't work. (O_O)


----------



## Yondy (Apr 15, 2006)

<33333

Thanks Mura!


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Apr 16, 2006)

mura...may i plz hav a sig or avy dun with one of these two stox...which ever you like best...


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 16, 2006)

hello there, 
this is my first request so hopefully I'm not to much of a bother.
I need a new sig & ava combo.
I would love to beable to use these pictures:
[SMC] Sailor Moon SuperS - The Movie (Dual Audio DVD rip) [59333264].ogm [ava]
&
[SMC] Sailor Moon SuperS - The Movie (Dual Audio DVD rip) [59333264].ogm
[sig]

I don't need much on it, other then my username displayed.
let me know if it is at all possible.
<3


----------



## tank! (Apr 16, 2006)

@shirou-chan, here is your sig, sorry it took so long 


skeletal lovers, i'm on it


----------



## murasex (Apr 16, 2006)

_Count_, sig&avy. *Remember to credit* because I was thinking of *not doing it*. You already got one from the other request thread. *Don't request one from here and there. *







&sure, _xXGaaraXx_. I just hope you hadn't already requested from somewhere else either.


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2006)

im speachless, wow, you have outdone yourself


----------



## murasex (Apr 17, 2006)

Gaara, yours is done.
MAde a sig.



Was going for the ol' look.

*Save or lose.*


----------



## .Goku (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry im takin so long soulbad im just trying to get it just right


----------



## tank! (Apr 19, 2006)

@skeletal lovers, your sig & ava combo:

*Spoiler*: __ 







 hope you like them, please cred


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Apr 19, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Gaara, yours is done.
> MAde a sig.
> 
> 
> ...


amazing as always....thx!!!


----------



## Nekomimi (Apr 19, 2006)

Hiya mura and co. I was wondering if I could do a request...I hate to bother you guys but I absolutely stink at doing multiple characters in one sig and I just cant get it to look right with this stock so I prevail to better artists then I xD.



The best way I can describe what I was wanting it to look like is "whimsical" or "silly"...god that sounds vague...:sweat


Well im sure you all can make something much better then my sad attempts keke...Thankies in advance.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 20, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @skeletal lovers, your sig & ava combo:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



thank you so much dear.
<3


----------



## .Goku (Apr 20, 2006)

Could someone take over Soulbads order im having a really busy week and i dont have the time to do it soz souldbad.


----------



## murasex (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll take Mag's order.

Tank do Soulbad's order since Goku isn't "alive" at the moment?


----------



## .Goku (Apr 20, 2006)

Im alive just not "net" alive...school tests soz guys but i shall return.


----------



## tank! (Apr 20, 2006)

no probs soulbad, i'll get to work on it.


----------



## murasex (Apr 20, 2006)

Magdalena, sig is done. I personally adore the outcome! <333



*Please save it! *


----------



## tank! (Apr 21, 2006)

*soulbad*, your sig..hope this is what you were looking for.



please cred


----------



## Nekomimi (Apr 21, 2006)

YAY freaking awesome Mura...I was really banging my head againt the wall trying to figure out what to do with that one, so thanks for the help xD.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 21, 2006)

*Sig Request for Murasaki*

*Text:*
Enter my sanctuary,
Where fears and lies melt away....
_(Make This Text Part Faded please)_

*Text 2:* 
Kingdom Hearts
_(Do that Fancy letter Thing For The "K" in kingdom and the "H" in Hearts)_

*Stock:*


*Size:* 400 x 110

Murasaki do those kickass effects you do thanks in advance dude


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 21, 2006)

thanx alot ced and rep when i figure out how to


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2006)

I only see requests for murasaki :\ *jealous*


----------



## DESOLATER (Apr 22, 2006)

hi id like an avy  and a sig could it have a warish feel to it,both of em(avy and sig)make it awesome and can you have charecters from halo,Delta Force Xtreme,and C&C Renegade.thx(i came here cuz ive heard good things bout this place )


----------



## tank! (Apr 23, 2006)

Desolater, you need to provide stock/s and details as listed in the first post. Please read it, then alter your request.


----------



## vanh (Apr 23, 2006)

can i have an avatar from this stock please:



seems like the stock is not of high quality , can you guys make it clearer , and make a border for it ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## tank! (Apr 23, 2006)

no probs, vanh


----------



## murasex (Apr 23, 2006)

You're most welcomed, Mag! ^^

Pulp, here you go. Hope you like. ^^;;;



*Please save! =)*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 23, 2006)

I would like to request a sig from Murasaki since the godly work on Spike's signature made me want to request a Cowboy Bebop one. 

Signature only request, since I tend to keep signatures longer. ^^

*Text*: Vincent Volaju 

*Text 2*: Underneath the Vincent Volaju, I want this quote on it "No one can draw a line between sane and insane"

*Size:*Your pick. 

*Stocks*: Link removed, I don't know which one would fit the best.  I'll update if I find any better.  I preferrable want one that would work well and look awesome.  Sorry, I'll have a few ones from there limited down, so it'll be easier to choose.


----------



## murasex (Apr 23, 2006)

w00t! But I must ask-- would you mind if I used 3 pictures? I don't know but I might go for that... =o


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 23, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> w00t! But I must ask-- would you mind if I used 3 pictures? I don't know but I might go for that... =o



That sounds great for now.   When I find the right stock, I might alter ask for a single one. ^^

A stock that I also had in mine they might be better or worse than the ones you picked, maybe a second sig with this stock would be nice:
this

Thanks alot for doing my request, I am honored.


----------



## mr_yenz (Apr 23, 2006)

Requesting sig here. I'm not exactly sure how to post it properly (and I read the first post) so here goes nothing.

Size- your choice
Text (main)- ~Mori x Haruhi~ (the "~"s you don't have to add)
Text 2- a gentle embrace


Thanks in advance, and rep to teh person who makes it.


----------



## tank! (Apr 23, 2006)

*vanh*, your ava:

hope you like it. you didn't want any text, right?

*Lavender raine*, i'll do yours

mura, a question: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 how do you make dotted/dashed border lines, like the one in your sig/ava? did you make a custom pattern or is there a simple way to do it?


----------



## vanh (Apr 23, 2006)

tank , i like it a lot. But it's a lil bit small, dont you think ? Can you fix it ?

Thanks again


----------



## vanh (Apr 23, 2006)

it can be troublesome ,but can i have another request . I have posted in the Avatar and sig request thread, but seems like it has been missed :

i'd like to have a sig , please :

here's the stock :



Text : vanh

Any other stuffs you think fit are fine by me .

Thanks a lot


----------



## tank! (Apr 24, 2006)

*vanh*, is this better?


i'm working on a couple of others, so i'll see if someone else can do your request otherwise i'll take care of it.


----------



## vanh (Apr 24, 2006)

yep thanks a bunch tank


----------



## mr_yenz (Apr 24, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *vanh*, your ava:
> 
> hope you like it. you didn't want any text, right?
> 
> ...


Yaaay~!


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2006)

vanh I make you teh sig 

So tried new style, I think it got good (not as awsome as murasaki's :\)


----------



## murasex (Apr 24, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> That sounds great for now.   When I find the right stock, I might alter ask for a single one. ^^
> 
> A stock that I also had in mine they might be better or worse than the ones you picked, maybe a second sig with this stock would be nice:
> 16
> ...



Well, here's one.





^Don't know which border is best.  

I'll be sure to start the second sig soon. 
*
Please save.*

&great job, Flash. ^^ Glad to have you back BTW!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 24, 2006)

<333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

That sig is awesome. Best sig anyone has created, I am soo happy. Its so great I can't believe its mine.

Is it okay, to ask for an avatar from that. :sweat  150x150 or 125x125 would be great.  Thank you, soo much.

.:repz:.


----------



## vanh (Apr 25, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> vanh I make you teh sig
> 
> So tried new style, I think it got good (not as awsome as murasaki's :\)


 
proud to wear your new style sig , Flash . Thanks a lot


----------



## tank! (Apr 25, 2006)

*Lavender raine*, here you are:


hope you like  btw i love your cinnamoroll sig, its so cute!


----------



## mr_yenz (Apr 26, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *Lavender raine*, here you are:
> 
> 
> hope you like  btw i love your cinnamoroll sig, its so cute!


Thank you! <3 <3 <3

Hee hee. 

::repz::


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 26, 2006)

Size: Watever 
Text: Desert Punk
Image: fanclub


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Size: Watever
> Text: Desert Punk
> Image: [S^M] Kiba 04 RAW.avi




I get yours ^^


here it is, hope you like it ^^


----------



## .Goku (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey guys anychance or a dibs on the next order cos im up for a challenge now and i want to make someone a sig.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 26, 2006)

.Goku said:
			
		

> Hey guys anychance or a dibs on the next order cos im up for a challenge now and i want to make someone a sig.



I think Murasaki might be making me another one, but you can try, I might use both and the one I have now.  

Stock: Link removed
Text: Vincent Volaju and "Don't dream, its over underneath it" 
Size: Your pick.
Color: Your pick.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 26, 2006)

OMG awesome! =D


----------



## murasex (Apr 26, 2006)

_Hokage_, I already did it--remember you asked before? I didn't forget. And I'm not changing the text. I had to do some smudging. >_<



And the avy you asked before.



*Please save 'em. *


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 26, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> _Hokage_, I already did it--remember you asked before? I didn't forget. And I'm not changing the text. I had to do some smudging. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks.

My bad, I misunderstood.  After you did the first set I though you said you were going to do another one, I guess I misinterpetated your post.  I apologize for my ignorance.

Thanks again.


----------



## murasex (Apr 26, 2006)

Ah, I should have been more clear. So sorry for the misunderstanding. ^^;;

You are most welcomed.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Murasaki I have a request

*Stocks:* 





*Style*: I want it to be dark feeling, but I love your style, I included pictures of Kabuto, Sasuke and Oro, I would like all there faces to be in the sig and the  avy can focus on what ever you feel is the best , I hope the stocks I included will be good enough..

*Size* : Any

*Text* : Faces Of.....

Thanks so much you are truly the best..


----------



## murasex (Apr 27, 2006)

Too many images for one sig and they all don't quite match... This is what I got and if you'd still like an avy, please say so.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a signature & avatar request for Murasaki! 

*Stock - * 


*Text - * Yøndaime

Then somewhere else -

Hero of the Trucker Hats

*Size for Sig - * Whatever works  

*Size for Avatar - * 150X150 , but if you won't let me, 125X125 is fine, but since I'll be a senor soon, may I also have 1 150X150? Thanks! 

=3

*Style - * . . . Anything =3,


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 27, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Too many images for one sig and they all don't quite match... This is what I got and if you'd still like an avy, please say so.





Yea Can I have an avy too please...Thanks Alot I appreciate it..

ALso is there a way to make the siggy a bit bigger, and the text a bit bigger too...? 

Thanks IF not its completely fine how it is


----------



## J c (Apr 28, 2006)

MURASAKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII~ Long time no see 

Ah, just one lil request-



Can you add a border on this? Oh and you can put some of your Murasaki styled flare onto it if you want, I don't mind~ xD

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spike (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello!

I have two signature requests. I'd like Murosaki to do them, but if that's up to to choose who's gonna do them that's fine.

Stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



My Shiz
My Shiz



Size: 400x120
Text: bulten
Style: Quite simple and warm colors.

I hope you can request two signatures.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tank! (Apr 28, 2006)

mura, would you like me to do bulten's request? i mean just cos you may have your hands full with the others.


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

Are you accepting any more employees mura?...i want to help out the people any way i can...


----------



## murasex (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh, Tank! Yes! My hands are pretty full today. Thank you!

hayate-kun, don't you work at the other request thread? =o


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

nope, i'm unemployed.....:can


----------



## murasex (Apr 29, 2006)

Then here you go!

*Weekend Shop--App. *
_
What program do you use for your graphics making?
How long have you been making graphics?
Have you ever used tutorials?
Have you ever been influenced by tutorials?
Do you think you may be able to handle the shop by yourself?
If so, how long?
Have you ever owned/made a grpahics shop?
What do you feel about short notices? Surprises? Changes?
What kind of graphics may you produce? List.
****Have you checked out my tutorial? 
**Main**There's another thing but it isn't necessary... but I want to see what you'll come up with. Check out my tutorial. It isn't hard to follow._


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

1. What program do you use for your graphics making? Photoshop CS2		
   2. How long have you been making graphics? 7 months or so...
   3. Have you ever used tutorials? Yea, a bunch when i started...
   4. Have you ever been influenced by tutorials? Couple...
   5. Do you think you may be able to handle the shop by yourself? Yes...
   6. If so, how long? However long it takes...
   7. Have you ever owned/made a grpahics shop? Yes...
   8. What do you feel about short notices? Surprises? Changes? It's nothing to worry about...
   9. What kind of graphics may you produce? List. Avvys, sigs, wallpapers, animations, splashes, photo manip, etc...
  10. ****Have you checked out my tutorial? Yea, its quite good...

And here's what i got after following your tut...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 29, 2006)

thats pretty good


----------



## murasex (Apr 29, 2006)

_Itada_, avatar. Small but great.

_Ana_, your requested avy. =)

_Y?ndaime_, your set.



150by150 125by125

*Save everyone.*

*Hayate-kun*, love your answers and your outcome.

*Welcome to the bureau. >=)*


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Thnx a bunch Mura !!!!


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

thnx for letting me in ma'am!


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2006)

So hayate-kun you're "in" ^^

Welcome


----------



## tank! (Apr 30, 2006)

*bulten*, here are you requests:

*Spoiler*: __ 








hope you like them, please re-host and cred. 

and welcome to the team hayate-kun


----------



## murasex (Apr 30, 2006)

*Hayate-kun*, do you have a Photobucket? >=o

&ohmygosh, great outcomes Tank! <333


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

can i have a sig from this stock please :




Text : vanh

other stuffs you think fine is fine by me too . But i'd like to have the colour of the stock remain or change only a lil bit 

Thanks a lot


----------



## .Goku (Apr 30, 2006)

I will take vanh's order since i havent done any in awhile.


----------



## Spike (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice, tank. I love them! 

One thing though, do you think it's possible to make the text in the first one more visible?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's a request from me... If that's ok...?

*Style:* Yours (but preferably mild)
*Text:* "Sai" (for the title without the " ")
"I still remember..." (for the subtitle without the " ")
*Size:* 380x80
*Color:* A colour that works well with the colours of my current avy...
*Image(s):* 
*Spoiler*: _Preferably_ 





or



I think I may be happier with the second more than the first... But, I want you to decide...

But if you have better stock, I wouldn't mind at all...


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll take Gokou's request if no one minds...

And thnx for the welcome everyone...Mura, i dont have a photobucket, but i do have a deviantart if that's okay....


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Can't wait hayate-kun... Thanks for picking up my request


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

No problem! I'll put my hardest effort in it


----------



## murasex (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd rather prefer a photobucket but a deviantart one will do. ^^

Show me el moneh. >=3


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's the stuff.......


----------



## murasex (Apr 30, 2006)

Make it sound like you're a drug dealer... "here's the stuff" XDDD

Gotcha! Already on teh listo. =3


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *bulten*, here are you requests:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




I know I shouldn't spam in here, but I had to comment, those are freaking amazing. XD


----------



## .Goku (Apr 30, 2006)

Vanh i hope u like the sig i can change it if you like 



im not at my best cos im not really inspired at the moment but i will be soon.


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

Alright i've finished your request Gokou...since it is mura's shop, i went with her style...i hope you liked it...if you did, please host the image yourself


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

.Goku said:
			
		

> Vanh i hope u like the sig i can change it if you like
> 
> 
> 
> im not at my best cos im not really inspired at the moment but i will be soon.


 
it's a lil bit small , the text looks a lil bit faint , may i have another border ? can you fix it ? But over all it's great .  Thanks again


----------



## .Goku (Apr 30, 2006)

i can do all the stuff u say just tell me how u want it.


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

.Goku said:
			
		

> i can do all the stuff u say just tell me how u want it.


 
nah , no need. It's ok . The sig looks great . Thanks a lot .Goku


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> Alright i've finished your request Gokou...since it is mura's shop, i went with her style...i hope you liked it...if you did, please host the image yourself


Wow!!!

Thank you a ton!

This is different than anything I expected!

Cool! I love it!

Thanks!


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

Glad you liked it...


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

I put a link to your user profile on NF for the credit, if that's alright with you (just that your user profile has no link to your DA page)...

I wonder if your crappy apartment gave you the inspiration to create something so great


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> I put a link to your user profile on NF for the credit, if that's alright with you (just that your user profile has no link to your DA page)...
> 
> I wonder if your crappy apartment gave you the inspiration to create something so great



yea, that's fine...i should add the DA account to my profile

trust me...nothing inspirational comes out from my apartment


----------



## J c (Apr 30, 2006)

Ahh, Thanks Mura~ =P Couldn't thank you earlier...didn't have time to use the computer...anyways Arigato Gozaimasu~!!!


----------



## tank! (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks everyone, bulten, i'll fix it in a sec

hayate-kun don't be afraid to use your own style, thats what makes us distinctive gfx'ers.

although speaking of special styles, did you have any more ideas about that 'special shop style', mura?

EDIT: *bulten*, hows this:


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2006)

I still don't knwo how could we use an special shop style... or I would it work...


----------



## murasex (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, we're going to have to put that on hiatus a bit.

And you are most welcomed, Ana! =)


----------



## Spike (May 1, 2006)

That's perfect tank! Thank you very much.


----------



## .Goku (May 2, 2006)

Do we have any ideas more to the point and mura why do u never answer me on msn T_T ?


----------



## Yondy (May 2, 2006)

Sorry to request another sig so soon everyone. 

Request for Mura plx! 

*Stock - *

Link removed

I would like both of their faces in the sig please. 

*Text -* 

Tsunade X Yondaime

--

Then somewhere else -

--

A forbidden Love

--



*Size - * Whatever works 

*Style -* Just Mura it.


----------



## Asmodai (May 2, 2006)

I have a request for "Murasaki".
*
Signature & Matching Avatar in style* (though a different stock if possible).
I've uploaded some Gin stocks for you, feel free to use anyone.
Atomic Garden
Atomic Garden
Atomic Garden
*text.-*
Signature: Feel free to put anything on it
Avatar: The letter "A" 
*Size.-* whatever works for you best.
*Style.-  * ^same.

Take your time, thanks in advance.


----------



## hayate-kun (May 2, 2006)

Asmodai said:
			
		

> I have a request for "Murasaki".
> *
> Signature & Matching Avatar in style* (though a different stock if possible).
> I've uploaded some Gin stocks for you, feel free to use anyone.
> ...



Well, i've taken your request since mura seems to be busy and there is already a person who has requested for her before you...Since you've asked for her, i tried to do the request with her style...If you don't like the sig//avvy that i made, mura can do it after she's done with the other request... 

Avvy-

Sig-


----------



## White Fox (May 2, 2006)

I want a Sig and Avatar made with these fetures *

style: Light/ Dark (Has a nice feel to it) mabie fancy
text: Karison (The Ever-Lasting Gaze Under It in smaller letters slightly Faded)
colors: Black or White (or whatever stands out)
stocks:

Note: The Sig Will have "The Ever-Lasting Gaze" and the avatar wont*

My Thanks Karison...


----------



## tank! (May 2, 2006)

very nice work hayate!  remember its good to use your own style though, it does set us apart.

karison i shall do your request..and remember a little 'please' goes a long way.


----------



## Asmodai (May 3, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> Well, i've taken your request since mura seems to be busy and there is already a person who has requested for her before you...Since you've asked for her, i tried to do the request with her style...If you don't like the sig//avvy that i made, mura can do it after she's done with the other request...
> 
> Avvy-
> 
> Sig-


Haha, just named written down her name since i saw alot of her stuff on the first few pages on first eyesight.
Anyway very nice job and thanks for taking my request so quik


----------



## White Fox (May 3, 2006)

Oh im so sorry I forgot to say please.. I said thank you but I guess I forgot that


----------



## murasex (May 3, 2006)

_Y?ndaime_





I'm sorry but I did not like that image one bit.


----------



## Shadow (May 3, 2006)

Hey murasaki can you just experiment on this bleach stock


----------



## Yondy (May 3, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> _Y?ndaime_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's brilliant!! 

Repz + Creds

Why not Mura?


----------



## murasex (May 3, 2006)

What do you mean by experiment?

EDIT
I don't know Yon. It just didn't work with me... Or wanted to to say at the least...


----------



## chauronity (May 3, 2006)

Propably do what ever you wish missie >=3
Tear it apart and go for new styles and new stuff 

@ yondi:

Big size and hard to get em fit in to the sig, small height @ tag and a tad big height @ stock, you'll need  to improvise so you'll get it fit in like good  (= 

Great job she did thought despite to that ^^


----------



## Shadow (May 3, 2006)

Just do whatever you want with it.  Do whatever style you think is best.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2006)

Hullo weekend shoppers! 

Any of you guys familiar with Death Note?

Just got into the series and I was hoping one of you would be able to make me a really cool Ryuk sig.

Stock: 
Size: 400 x 100
Text: Sunuvmann
Style: As you feel but going for the creepy psycho look please 

Graczi!


----------



## White Fox (May 3, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> karison i shall do your request..and remember a little 'please' goes a long way.


Im getting my name changed to "White Fox" most likely so Dont put writting on for a day or so... oh yah and please*


----------



## tank! (May 3, 2006)

*karison*, ok, i'm nearly finished but i'll change the text. and thankyou 

*sunuvmann*, i'll do it if you like (i'm a death note fan )
edit: that stock is quite..how shall i put nicely..'fan-artsy'. just wanted to point it out, in case you rather have a better pic (if you can find one)

PS..if that stock ir by yourself or soemone you know then i'm sorry


----------



## Yondy (May 3, 2006)

Oh, Mura, forgot to ask, is it possible to get that funky border on my TsunYon sig? Like the one on my current sig?

If you don't know what I mean, it looks like -

|
|
|
|
|_ _ _ _ _ _ _

Can I get it on the left side of my TsunYon sig plx? 

(If it's possible)


----------



## White Fox (May 3, 2006)

Neerly finished wow that was fast....


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 4, 2006)

Nah it ain't mine, I just was searching deviant art and that one looked pretty cool even if it was a bit.....uncleen (or however you'd describe it )

Heres a better one I found on Google



Oh and can you also put on there the text, "Humans Are A Riot!!"

Thanks tank!


----------



## tank! (May 5, 2006)

@white fox (formerly karison) here you are:




please re-host and cred


----------



## Sublime (May 5, 2006)

Request for Murasaki or Tank
Stock:

*Spoiler*: _needs resizing_ 







Size: whatever's best
Style: a smokey style and/or a sharingan theme
Colors: dark blue, purple, perhaps some red

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## White Fox (May 5, 2006)

Thx You so much, Reps


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 5, 2006)

Hey Murasaki or Tank I have a pretty cool Sig and Avy Request..Its a baby theme with pictures of Kabuto,Sasuke, and Oro as Babies....

*Size:*_For the avy as big as possible..For the Sig, what ever size you think is best...._

*Style :* Either one of yours, I like both...Just Make it seem Babyish

*Colors :* What Ever you guys think is best.

*Text:* Innocence Of Youth

Stocks: 



*Spoiler*: __ 








Hopefully these pictures are quality enough..Thank you SO much in advance you guys are awsome...


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2006)

I only see Murasaki or Tank requests damnit the last time I checked we were five, sry about this but it's a little "unfair". :\


----------



## murasex (May 5, 2006)

Okay, I am doing _Shadow's_ and _Sublime'_s.

Also, *Yon*, no I may not. Busy with requests.



> I only see Murasaki or Tank requests damnit the last time I checked we were five, sry about this but it's a little "unfair". :\


It is not unfair. People just haven't seen your potential in sig making.

EDIT
*Shadow*-


*Please save.*

EDIT-
*Sublime*-

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tank! (May 5, 2006)

*Itadaki*, i'll get to work on it soon.

*Sunuvmann*, still working on yours 

*Yon*, if you like i can do that border for you.


----------



## Yondy (May 5, 2006)

Sure, that would be great Tank!


----------



## Sublime (May 5, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Okay, I am doing _Shadow's_ and _Sublime'_s.
> 
> Also, *Yon*, no I may not. Busy with requests.
> 
> ...



Omg thank you murasaki, I especially like the second one.

The ones you made for shadow look great too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2006)

> Sunuvmann, still working on yours


Kool kool....I am ripe with anticipation.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 6, 2006)

Awsome thanks bro  Cant wait to see it


----------



## Astronaut (May 6, 2006)

just a sig request for now. [if someone isn't to busy]
stock: Episode 4 RAW

do whatever you want with the sig [word or colour wise], just be innovative.
<3


----------



## hayate-kun (May 6, 2006)

skeletal_lovers said:
			
		

> just a sig request for now. [if someone isn't to busy]
> stock: Episode 4 RAW
> 
> do whatever you want with the sig [word or colour wise], just be innovative.
> <3



I'll take your request skeletal...i'll post back with the sig...

Edit- finished....i hope you like it


----------



## tank! (May 6, 2006)

*Yon*, did you want it like this or right next to tsunade:


----------



## Yondy (May 6, 2006)

Exactly, thanks Tank!


----------



## Astronaut (May 6, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> I'll take your request skeletal...i'll post back with the sig...
> 
> Edit- finished....i hope you like it




thank you so much dear.
It looks lovely.


----------



## hayate-kun (May 6, 2006)

glad you've liked it


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 7, 2006)

Hey Tank...how's it going >.>


----------



## tank! (May 8, 2006)

*sunuvmann*,



sorry it took awhile, i was away most of the weekend.  hope you like it


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 8, 2006)

Brilliant dude, well worth the wait


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 8, 2006)

Nice Tank!!


----------



## Heroin (May 8, 2006)

style ever you want it to be 
text:400x300 
colors:anycolor 
stocks:hinata


----------



## Flash (May 8, 2006)

Hot hinate we cant make you a 400x300 from a 150x150 avatar


----------



## tank! (May 9, 2006)

@itadaki; its coming, i should have it ready by tomorrow 

@ hot hinata; maybe 400 x 125/150 would be better for flash to work with?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 9, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @itadaki; its coming, i should have it ready by tomorrow
> 
> @ hot hinata; maybe 400 x 125/150 would be better for flash to work with?



Thanks Dude!


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2006)

Wondering if you guys could do anything with this stock:



Text, or no text, doesn't matter to me. If you want to put on text, then I guess the name Amae is good. Or you could write whatever, like Murasaki did.  I heart the cold machine thing. XD

I know it's probably not an awesome stock, so lemme know if you could do anything with it. Thanks!


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2006)

amaethon a sig or an avy?


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2006)

A sig.


----------



## murasex (May 9, 2006)

I wanted that request. ;-;!!!!!!1

Crap. xDDDD


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2006)

You could both make me one if you want to.


----------



## murasex (May 9, 2006)

No we can't. xD I was just to darn slow. >_<

Next time.


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2006)

Okay, I'm sure by the end of E3 there'll be another FFXIII picture to be spazzing over, so I'll let you know.


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2006)

I tried something new tell me what do you think ^^



since I don't know much about this charecter and so I can't make something wish would have more to do with it


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2006)

Haha, I love it. No worries. Thanks.


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2006)

I have a request for any other GFXer than me 

Size: Your Favorite
Colors: Blue? You Chose
Text: Flash, and a sentence form your choice


*Spoiler*: __ 









Might not be the best stock but I'm still learning something and would like to know what other than me would do with it...


----------



## Rori (May 9, 2006)

I have a request please. <3

I want a *Sig*.
Size: 370x120 
Colours: Whatever suits it. 
Text:* Hitsugaya Toushiro*

Images: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tank! (May 9, 2006)

*Kyuubispirit*, i'll do yours but do you mind if i just use one image instead of all three?

*itadaki*,



hope this is babyish enough 

please re-host and cred


----------



## Rori (May 10, 2006)

Sure, use one picture, whatever you think's best.

If it counts, i'd prefer the second picture.

But hey its up to you, your the one making it after all.

And Thanks in advance.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 10, 2006)

Awsome Tank!! Reps


----------



## Flash (May 10, 2006)

I might don't be able to make sigs for a while since my bruhses got mad :|

If someone can help I would like, ty ^^


----------



## murasex (May 10, 2006)

^I gotcha.

And I'll be sure to do your request. Sonic FTW. =3


----------



## Kalika (May 10, 2006)

Hey I am new to all of this...I would like a really cool sig with an angel like in my avatar, with my name in it. Make the colors dark and sinistar looking if you don't mind. BTW I love your art Murasaki! Oh and what is hosting?


----------



## murasex (May 10, 2006)

Hosting -> imageshack.us or photobucket.com 
Hosting is to let other netzors view your images/files/whatever

And, please read the first post. =) 

No one will do your request until you ____________.


----------



## Kalika (May 10, 2006)

Okay I think I get the whole request form idea. Here goes:

Size: A little bigger than yours is long ways. If thats okay.
Colors: Black and Red, just be creative with it and make it all sinister looking
Text: Kalika

Here is the pic I would like you to use:


----------



## White Fox (May 10, 2006)

Well anyways Id like to request A sig and avy... oh yah and please

Writting: None
Couler: What works best
Size: Average size


Litterly whatever works best for you...


----------



## hayate-kun (May 10, 2006)

I'll take your request White Fox...

@Kalika, I think mura wanted to take yours, if not i'll gladly do it...though im still not sure on what size you've wanted...


----------



## Kalika (May 10, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> I'll take your request White Fox...
> 
> @Kalika, I think mura wanted to take yours, if not i'll gladly do it...though im still not sure on what size you've wanted...



I guess I just want the Average size...ugh...I am new at all this. I'm happy to have someone do my sig who ever that may be. I will let you guys work that out. I'm not picky really, everyones art-work on here is wonderful.


----------



## hayate-kun (May 10, 2006)

Here's your request White Fox, i hope you like it...


----------



## White Fox (May 10, 2006)

good thx reps!

 Is it possible for avy also?


----------



## murasex (May 11, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> I have a request for any other GFXer than me
> 
> Size: Your Favorite
> Colors: Blue? You Chose
> ...





Hope you like.  

_Kalika_, I will not be able to do yours until the weekend. Have other requests.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2006)

OH MY GAWD  O_O

I LUB YA!!! <333333


----------



## tank! (May 12, 2006)

*kyuubispirit*,



please re-host and cred


----------



## Tylaer (May 12, 2006)

I would like to request please.

Size: ava 125hx100w I don't care what size the signature is.
Colors: Whatever you see fit.
Picture: 
Text: 
(for the signature)
*I want to hold you close
Soft breath, beating heart
As I whisper in your ear
I want to freaking tear you apart*

(for the avatar)
*So lovely, it feels so right*

and

*Tylaer* (only put my ID if it'll fit please)

I'm assuming that swearing isn't allowed on this board. If I am wrong, however, could you please substitute the word 'freaking' for the appropriate word from the lyrics? Take however much time you need. Thank you =)


----------



## Rori (May 12, 2006)

Omg, I love it tank. Thankyou so much.

^^


----------



## tank! (May 12, 2006)

No probs kyuubi 

*Tylaer*, i'll do your request, thats cool. That is a lot of text though so it'l be kinda small. And it shouldn't be a problem if i write fuck, right mura?...lol

Hayate, you're doing kalika's right?


----------



## Tylaer (May 12, 2006)

Small text isn't a problem. As long as it's still readable lol


----------



## hayate-kun (May 12, 2006)

yea i'll do Kalika's request this weekend...


----------



## murasex (May 12, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *Tylaer*, i'll do your request, thats cool. That is a lot of text though so it'l be kinda small. And it shouldn't be a problem if i write fuck, right mura?...lol




Awe, fuck.

=0

*Flash*,


----------



## Yondy (May 13, 2006)

Signature & Avatar request for Mura 

*Stock For Signature and Avatar -*
Click here 

I would only like the boys head in the Signature please, and the same style you had for your Itachi Signature 

*Size -*
_For Signature -_ Bigger, but not that much bigger then your old Itachi sig Mura 

_For Avatar -_
150X150

*Text -*
_For Signature -_
Ginta (Hehe, same name as the dude from Inuyasha >_<)

_For Avatar -_
Awakening Romance


Thank you so much Mura in advance!!! You are amazing!


----------



## hayate-kun (May 13, 2006)

I've finished your request Kalika...i hope you like it 

oh...i dont really like dealing with borders so, you can choose from one of the four different border types...


----------



## Kalika (May 13, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> I've finished your request Kalika...i hope you like it
> 
> oh...i dont really like dealing with borders so, you can choose from one of the four different border types...



Thank you sooo soo much I love it! :chimpo


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 13, 2006)

I suppose I'll pick up my request here, right? 

Cause I like this thread now!! 
Especially the originator of the thread.


----------



## Kalika (May 14, 2006)

I was wondering, I have noticed some members have more than one sig. and one was really cool, they had like 3 sigs, and one was this size: 331157 bytes and 525x400 pixels. Do I have to be a certain rank or anything to have more than one sig, or one of that size?


----------



## tank! (May 15, 2006)

@kalika, you can have as many sigs or images in your sig space as you like (although i think 6 or 7 images might be a limit, can't remember.) and they can be any size, but once something gets to the size where its stretching your posts it kinda gets annoying and you're better off putting it in a spoiler tag - ie. [*] image url [/*] replacing * with 'spoiler'.


----------



## hayate-kun (May 15, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @kalika, you can have as many sigs or images in your sig space as you like (although i think 6 or 7 images might be a limit, can't remember.) and they can be any size, but once something gets to the size where its stretching your posts it kinda gets annoying and you're better off putting it in a spoiler tag - ie. [*] image url [/*] replacing * with 'spoiler'.



the man speaks the truth...though the limit on images is 6. yea, just try not to make it too large


----------



## tank! (May 15, 2006)

@tylaer, just to let you know i'm working on your request.


----------



## Gambitz (May 15, 2006)

well hey i have a request if u can do it please :

request for anyone good



The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:the one i posted above in a siggy with border and avy with border.

The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:clear white

The Size I want is:avy 150 x 150 siggy just big

The Theme I want is: high quality

I Want the text in my sig to Read:*dm* on the avy on the siggy *drunken master *in bold letters and also *Anko was dm's boyfriend*

so if u could do this i would be gratefull please..


----------



## White Fox (May 15, 2006)

I got A request litterly for anyone...im not that choosy

I Currently want a *Avy And Signature*  with lacus clyne in it



The Main Points of this picture are

-Very Bright and cheerfully
-Focuses on pink and purple (im going for a new look)
-Focuses on lacus

Well thats all I got and For The Sig size what ever works best...

Best of luck...

Oh Yah and no wriiting plz..


----------



## Tylaer (May 15, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @tylaer, just to let you know i'm working on your request.



Take your time  I appreciate you making me a set.


----------



## murasex (May 16, 2006)

I'm on haitus. Trojan - PS dead.


----------



## Tylaer (May 16, 2006)

Oh man that sucks. Hope you get everything back in order soon =)


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2006)

I can't see stocks and some sigs o.o 

@druken and White

I can't see you stocks :\

Okay, zone alarm is blocking it(if you knwo how to disable say plz, I don't want to be always turining it off  ), ok so drunken I'm on yours ^^

Anyway white colors?! O_O

@druken


----------



## Gambitz (May 16, 2006)

^yahe thanks man im givin u nice reps just the way i wanted it to be


----------



## tank! (May 16, 2006)

@flash, have a look in the options, there might be something about blocking/viewing images. if you fix it, can u do white fox's request, or hayate...

@mura, hope it gets fixed soon girl 

*tylaer*,



sorry it took so long,
please re-host and cred


----------



## Tylaer (May 17, 2006)

Oh wow it's stunning! Thank you very very much. It was well worth the wait


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2006)

@tank nice sig ^^ I have at the options it as many advance language not for me  I just turn it off


----------



## Kalika (May 17, 2006)

Hey all, I would love to have another sig done, and also an ava from this same pic. This time with the colors I want green and what ever else looks good to the creator. As long as you make my kitty look even more sexy I am happy. For the size of the Ava, I want it as big as we are allowed to have on here. For my sig, I want the size to be: 525x400 pixels and 331157 bytes. As before I am not picky about who does it for me, all of you are very talented and I love all your works.


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2006)

525x400 pixels and 331157 bytes -> some notes:

That size of sig is huge, usual sigs are 400x100 (standart) I use 350/375 x 90 usually and bigger one 450x150... the 331157 bytes depends on what efect, brushing, etc the GFxer will use...


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2006)

525x400 pixels and 331157 bytes -> some notes:

That size of sig is huge, usual sigs are 400x100 (standart) I use 350/375 x 90 usually and bigger one 450x150... the 331157 bytes depends on what efect, brushing, etc the GFxer will use...


----------



## murasex (May 17, 2006)

Kalika, way too soon. You will have to wait until you get *more* posts.


----------



## Yondy (May 17, 2006)

Hey Mura, just curious, and if it's not too much trouble can you put on the Signature the text "Awakening Romance" as well? It's okay if you can't. 

Oh, and since your computer needs the virus scan thing, I'm fine with waiting.  

Thank you!


----------



## murasex (May 17, 2006)

xD I'll be sure to add it on once Photoshop is back. =)

It won't be trouble at all.


----------



## Yondy (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Mura! 

Absolutely no rush!


----------



## tank! (May 17, 2006)

is someone already doing white fox's request...? if not i'll start on it later, or let me know.


----------



## murasex (May 17, 2006)

I have to do 3 outside requests...

Since PS is back. <333


----------



## tank! (May 17, 2006)

> Since PS is back. <333


 great!!

i'll work on white fox's, then.


----------



## White Fox (May 17, 2006)

Oh... I got tank she/he (im not sure) did a great job on my last sig...


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				tank2046 said:
			
		

> @white fox (formerly karison) here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Im glad I got my favourite person...


----------



## tank! (May 17, 2006)

lol, thank you !! 

i'm a guy [points to 'tanktheman'...]


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 18, 2006)

Hullo again weekend shoppers! 

My humble request du jour is for another Sanosuke sig  (finished Kenshin yesterday)

Stock: OLs



Size: The usual
Text: The usual...plus on an opposite corner I would like it to say Adventurer

Style: Uhhhhh however you see fit lol

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 18, 2006)

Hey I have a request for an avatar and a Signature for who ever wants to do it....The other request thread is over loaded...
I would like the Signature to contain a double shot one of Sasuke and the other of Oro, I would like it to have a dark appeal to it...TO represent Sasuke and Oro...
For the avy, if one face has to be centered upon it can be Sasuke's but it both faces can be fit in thatd be awsome....

*Stock*: 



*Size:* Avatar as big as possible and also the Signature to be a very good size..But basically Ill leave it to your discretion..

*Text :* Protege

Thanks SOO much in advance for this.. and take your time...


----------



## tank! (May 18, 2006)

@sunuvmann if you like i'll work on yours once i finish white fox's.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 19, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @sunuvmann if you like i'll work on yours once i finish white fox's.


Most excellent


----------



## Tylaer (May 20, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, do any of you make wallpapers? If not, do any of you know of another member who does?


----------



## Yondy (May 20, 2006)

@Tylaer, try Yoshitsune, you can pm him to ask, and he makes it for you!


----------



## Gambitz (May 20, 2006)

i have a request for anyone good..i have good quality stocks so can u make me a good quality siggy for me plesae.

1st:

2nd:


*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:*the 2 i posted above please and could the avy be a slide show with all 5 close up's of the people's face's in the stocks i posted oh and with a white border around both the avy and the siggy.

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:*light orange or light blue

*The Size I want is The Theme I want is:* for the siggy 550x160 for the slide show avy 150x150

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:*in the avy *dm* on the siggy *drunken master*oh and on the top part of the siggy could u also right *A Person Who Doesn't Save one Of His Friends Can Hardly Become Hokage* in bold letters please.

so can u please make my siggy the best please..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Slips (May 20, 2006)

Not posted in here before seen some great work though 

A one piece sig. As you can see I'm quite the fan of Luffy but I'm looking for a group shot.

*Size*

400*125

*Typo*

My name

*Style and border*

You choice

*stock*




I'm looking to see if you can include all members if thats not too much trouble.
Rep and cred and thanks to anyone willing to take the offer


----------



## tank! (May 20, 2006)

I'm currently working on 2 requests; can someone of you guys please take

itadaki, drunken m and slip's reqeusts


----------



## murasex (May 20, 2006)

I'll take Itada and Slips. <333

Both be done by tomorrow. ^^


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 20, 2006)

Wow, im really amazed at some of these siggys!! I just cant keep up with people these days! Where do you all learn these things!


----------



## Slips (May 20, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> I'll take Itada and Slips. <333
> 
> Both be done by tomorrow. ^^




Thanks Murasaki <3

Having known Yondaime for a good while on these forums I've seen a fair bit of your work very impressive


----------



## tank! (May 21, 2006)

*white fox*,

*Spoiler*: __ 









hope i haven't gone overboard with the pink/purple thing. 

please re-host and cred


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Murasaki..I love your work


----------



## tank! (May 21, 2006)

@drunken master, usually people don't do animated work here. However if you like i can do it specially, it will take longer though..so if hayate or flash haven't taken your request once i finish on sunuvmann's then i'll get on it.


----------



## Gambitz (May 21, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @drunken master, usually people don't do animated work here. However if you like i can do it specially, it will take longer though..so if hayate or flash haven't taken your request once i finish on sunuvmann's then i'll get on it


well flash said he doesent know how to do more then one imagae and hayate is allways busy so i guess you or Murasaki can do it but u guys are always busy aswell i dont care who does it as long as it gets done nicely


----------



## hayate-kun (May 21, 2006)

i was working yours dm...i'll post back with the request...

edit- here you are...avvy and sig...hope you like them...


----------



## Gambitz (May 21, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> i was working yours dm...i'll post back with the request...
> 
> edit- here you are...avvy and sig...hope you like them...


wow thanks for the amzing avy and sig thanks man i ll rep u.


----------



## murasex (May 21, 2006)

Itadakimasu08 said:
			
		

> Hey I have a request for an avatar and a Signature for who ever wants to do it....The other request thread is over loaded...
> I would like the Signature to contain a double shot one of Sasuke and the other of Oro, I would like it to have a dark appeal to it...TO represent Sasuke and Oro...
> For the avy, if one face has to be centered upon it can be Sasuke's but it both faces can be fit in thatd be awsome....
> 
> ...



Ahoy there! I've finished your request. BTW-I wasn't sure if you also wanted Protege on the avy...



Avy

I hope you like them.

*Slips*, you are next. =)


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

Damn, I hate asking this. >__<

But, did you miss my request, or forget or something?

Since I requested a while back, before Ita & Slippy, ugh, I hate asking this.

Sorry , I don't want to rush you or anything.


----------



## murasex (May 21, 2006)

Of course I didn't!

I'm actually extracting the image as of now. but I am also chatting... Not really getting anywhere. xD;;;;;;


----------



## Spiral Man (May 21, 2006)

I would like a random sig from marusaki using this stock.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

Hehe, so sorry, I just wanted to make sure! ^^;;



Thanks once again Kristi-chan!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Ahoy there! I've finished your request. BTW-I wasn't sure if you also wanted Protege on the avy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is awsome  

Can I Have a Avy to match it to please..Everything is perfect..Im sorry if i didnt make it clear in the original post ...Reps


----------



## tank! (May 22, 2006)

@itadaki, she already did the avy...the link's right there ('avy')

@sunuvmann, its coming..sorry its taking a while


----------



## Neji (May 22, 2006)

sig request..


color: basically around the colors  of the backround
Txt: Akatsuki
size: basic sig size

can you make the attention basically around Itachi on it, not sure if i want sasorsi on there yet, but if you can put him in somewhere it'll be great

make it look cool 
thnx


----------



## murasex (May 22, 2006)

I now have to do Slips', Evan's and now Lizard's. 

<333


----------



## tank! (May 22, 2006)

ok, i'll take neji t's then.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 22, 2006)

> @sunuvmann, its coming..sorry its taking a while


It's okay, it should be well worth the wait


----------



## Atreyu (May 22, 2006)

requesting sig:

stock: 
size: 400x100
text: "Seven"  then smaller size under it "Phobia, Eu-Chromaggus"

some nice effect and round edges would be nice thanks in advance!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 22, 2006)

Sig request.

Style: Doesn't matter to me.
Text: On the top, it'll read "Who Needs Love" and on the bottom it'll "When You've Got A Gun?". I'd like it to have a sort of gritty look to the text.
Colours: Something gritty.
Stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks.


----------



## hayate-kun (May 22, 2006)

Alright, i'll take Atreyu's and Grinder's requests


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 22, 2006)

I decided to make another request  for an avatar and signature. 

Avatar:

Size: 125x125
Stock: one (Just the head/shoulder section, whatever looks the best)
Color: Its up to you, whatever matches the stock preferrably white.
Text: None


Signature:

Size: Up to you. 
Stock: one
Color: A Dark Blue/Navy a blue color lighter than the stock.

Other: I would like the signature to be similar like this one except for the different style text, color and stock that I requested.  I would like the glitter style tint of the blue and the the close stock positioning, like putting Hitsugaya where Naruto is.  If you can't do this, just do a normal sig.  

Thanks.

If you think you can get better stock for either the avatar/signature, notify me via. PM and I can choose between the two so there won't be a confusion attack.


----------



## murasex (May 22, 2006)

Okay, done Evan's so now is Slips'(which I've started) and Lizard's and 9th's. 

W00t!


----------



## Yondy (May 22, 2006)

I supose I should thank you hear as well!

Then I'll bombard you with more thanks in your FC! 

Thank you so much Kristi-chan!

They're beautiful! 

EDIT-

And then I'll bombard you on MSN!


----------



## Sasori (May 22, 2006)

I would also like to make a request =):


*Sig*
Stock: Avy

Text: Akasuna no Sasori, 蠍 (the kanji on sasori's heart) (in red, fittin the "of the red sand" title mayb?)

Other:
- If its standard sig dimensions, then i suppose you can just centre it on Sasori's and Sandaime's heads. (not sure wot size u guys usualii do)
- Can i hav rounded corners? (as in no pointii bits =p)

Duno if this extra info helps or is making it harder for u...so i apologise in advance...just go with what you thinks best init...i'll trust u guys =)

*Avatar*

Stock: Same as above

Text: Akasuna no Sasori

Other: Centered just around Sasori's head.

Thank you in advance...sorwii im so fussii =p...


----------



## hayate-kun (May 22, 2006)

Atreyu's request-


Grinder's request-


oh and akatsuki_member, the stock you've wanted is not uploaded right...we can't see the image...


----------



## murasex (May 22, 2006)

Slips.



I actually plan on making an animated one because I can. xDDD!!!

=D;

This leaves Lizard's and 8th's.

EDIT


W00t?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @itadaki, she already did the avy...the link's right there ('avy')
> 
> @sunuvmann, its coming..sorry its taking a while



awsome i didnt see it thanks


----------



## murasex (May 22, 2006)

>=D

It looks badass. xDDDD

Next is Lizard's. W00t.


----------



## tank! (May 22, 2006)

*sunuvmann*, 



nice work on slips mura!!!


----------



## mr_yenz (May 23, 2006)

I'd like to have a sig please. I don't mind who does it, but if Mura or tank could, that'd be awesome!



Text: Fujioka Haruhi
2nd Text: Just my username Lavender Raine
Size: 400 x 150 for sig, 150 x 150 for avy
Color: Whatever matches I guess.

Thankies~!


----------



## tank! (May 23, 2006)

I'll work on yours lavender...

hokage naruto's is still up for grabs


----------



## Atreyu (May 23, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> Atreyu's request-
> 
> 
> ...




thanks Hayate-kun....althou its lot diffrent then from what ive expected >.<


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 23, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *sunuvmann*,
> 
> 
> 
> nice work on slips mura!!!


Awesome style 

But could you put Sunuvmann somewhere on it  was what I meant by the usual


----------



## tank! (May 23, 2006)

sorry man, i forgot  misinterpreted when you said write 'adventurer'..i'll fix it in a sec


----------



## chauronity (May 23, 2006)

Great job with the requests, keep up the great work dudes and dudettes 

And .. a suggestion too -- i think you  should set a rule for those who spam the requests .. to wear em like a week or so atleast  before asking a new one ^^ 
(users like this will come cos nowadays this is the primary place to request these)


----------



## murasex (May 23, 2006)

I got that under control Chaurie. xD

If they go crazy on it, I got my powers.

W00t! >=3


----------



## tank! (May 23, 2006)

[looks at ocean rain]
Oh, thats you chauron... thanks for the compliments... no wonder this place got busier, since the other thread is kinda dying  oh well...
we're gonna start having our hands full mura


----------



## murasex (May 23, 2006)

Yes, yes, we do. I have 2 requests but which requests here aren't taken? Or finished in the last 2 pages?

I'll take Neji's and Hokage's if no one wants them.


----------



## tank! (May 23, 2006)

I'm working on neji's and lavender's, which leaves hokage and akatsuki_member..though he needs to fix his stock, and hayate might be taking that one.


----------



## Sasori (May 23, 2006)

^ How about this?

Link removed

Its a direct link...


----------



## murasex (May 23, 2006)

Ah, okay, I love akatsuki's image--<333


----------



## Sasori (May 23, 2006)

^ i wish i knew the artist...it was found in a random link on google...i cant find the link anymore but the pic is saved in my heart hardrive =)

Ps...make it a masterpiece...this pic is too gd to be wasted XD...


----------



## Slips (May 23, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Slips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

2 for the price of 1 

A double thanks Mura loves them both was looking forward to this sig and you have done a fabulous job

<3<3

reps , thanks and cred inbound


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 23, 2006)

Awesome Tank! 

(wonders about possibility of making a Tank x Murasaki FC... )


----------



## murasex (May 23, 2006)

Your welcome, _Slip_s. ^^ 



			
				Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I decided to make another request  for an avatar and signature.
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



*You put no text for the sig and for the avy, would you like it to match the sig?*



I will lighten it more in the final version. _That's just a preview. =0_


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 23, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Your welcome, _Slip_s. ^^
> 
> 
> *You put no text for the sig and for the avy, would you like it to match the sig?*
> ...




No text for the avatar and text for the signature.  

I want the text for the signature to be 'Hokage Naruto;.  

Sorry about that, I can't wait until the final project --Its going to be awesome.  I am lovin' it.


----------



## murasex (May 23, 2006)

Ah, but would you like the avy to have the same background as the sig?

_And I haven't missed you, Lizard. =| _


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 23, 2006)

I would like some backround for the avatar and than I want another avatar just cropped and with a white border.

Thanks.


----------



## chauronity (May 23, 2006)

@mura: 

I'd like to request a packet of surprise -- if it's possible. 
Freestyle, free stock, free for all experiments and other stuff, so if you feel like going mad, please do 

Stocks: 


p.s. that hitsibishi looks sweet, great job so far ^^


----------



## murasex (May 23, 2006)

There's the sig. I'll be sure to get the icons done tomorrow. =D

*Lizard's*, yours is coming along. Sorry for the way.

I'll be sure to do yours after Lizard's, Chaurie. =) Wait, do you want a sig or...?


----------



## chauronity (May 24, 2006)

Sig and avatar, yesh ^^ 
And thanks in advance


----------



## Sasori (May 24, 2006)

*CANCEL REQUEST*

Hey no wuns started with my sig yet so is it ok if i cancel my request? thank you =)


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

i dont want to sound like im rushing or anything.. but its been 3 days i just wanna make sure if my request wasnt forgotten..


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 24, 2006)

akatsuki_member said:
			
		

> *CANCEL REQUEST*
> 
> Hey no wuns started with my sig yet so is it ok if i cancel my request? thank you =)



I awaited nearly five days for my sig that I requested awhile ago.  I knew it was going to be awesome, so I relaxed about it.  Just remember that its a previlege to get your sig/avatar done by these users, so you have to cope with them and be patient.  They are taking there time to make your signature for your liking. I think Muraski is doing your request.

@ {{:Neji_Tachi:}} - Tank is doing your request, see Tank's post.

Muraski wins again, I love the signature.  I can't wait until the avatar now.


----------



## Sasori (May 24, 2006)

Oh no i js saw that Oceanrain was free so i posted on his thread instead. I just thought it would make sense to distribute the requests to different threads...

So um what shall i do now? coz i dun wan both Muraski _and_ Oceanrain doin it...it wouldnt be fair to be blessed twice  

Could sumwun PM the other to let them kno that the request has alreadii been taken care of? I dun mind who does it =)

(Sorwii for the trouble i have caused)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 24, 2006)

akatsuki_member said:
			
		

> Oh no i js saw that Oceanrain was free so i posted on his thread instead. I just thought it would make sense to distribute the requests to different threads...
> 
> So um what shall i do now? coz i dun wan both Muraski _and_ Oceanrain doin it...it wouldnt be fair to be blessed twice
> 
> ...



Well, its in the rules of this thread not to request in both places.  Just request from one of the places now and than a week or two later, ask another set from the other place. Than you get two great graphic sets by two awesome GFX groups.


----------



## Sasori (May 24, 2006)

I knew the rules thats why i cancelled the request here. But now u say that Murasaki has started on this wun i feel *VERII* guiltii now as i wud be pissd of if i wos him...

I onlii went to the other wun because i thought it would be ok seeing as no wun had started it yet. I thought it would b convienient to this thread.

I dint leave this thread _because_ no wun had started on it, if this makes sense? 
im worried that there will be a misunderstanding an neither of them do it =p


----------



## murasex (May 24, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I would like some backround for the avatar and than I want another avatar just cropped and with a white border.
> 
> Thanks.







^^

_Lizard_,... It may take long. Difficult Mugen picture to work with.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 24, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> _Lizard_,... It may take long. Difficult Mugen picture to work with.


I know.
I wanted to test your skillz.
Also i like Graphics.
 

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 24, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> _Lizard_,... It may take long. Difficult Mugen picture to work with.



Those avatars are amazing.  Thank you so much for them.


----------



## tank! (May 24, 2006)

*neji tachi*...



please re-host and cred


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

cool its great thnx alot


----------



## Tuan (May 25, 2006)

i would like a reqest plz..
*STOCK:






			119 MB RMVB version (credit goes to Jaga)
		
Click to expand...

* 
*TEXT: *my name in the coner"7uan-Kun"
*and* UCHIHA ITACHI (anywhere)
*COLOR: *anything good with stock...not to dark..
*others:* can you make sure you add the blossom tree like in the stock? 

thanx you!


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2006)

7uan-kun I'll do it

The stock wasn't my favorite but:


----------



## Tuan (May 25, 2006)

am sorry but i have to say this: I am a member of  alot of forums and i seen alot of sig.but it look like you spent like 2 mins on the sig..it look like you just resize it and cut it..nd just add the text...even i can do that.not to be rude but sorry but that is a bad sig. 
thanx for trying tho


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2006)

I have to say yes it is, but:

1st - I can't remove that background.

2nd - Grundge wont work in there or any type of brushig (maybe some flowers..)

3rd - the stock wont fit in there >_<

I'm sorry...


----------



## murasex (May 25, 2006)

Fuck

Kun


----------



## Gambitz (May 25, 2006)

simple request can u take this avy and make a border and make the size 150 x 150 please..



EDIT-

could u also add *DM* in the avy..


----------



## tank! (May 25, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> am sorry but i have to say this: I am a member of alot of forums and i seen alot of sig.but it look like you spent like 2 mins on the sig..it look like you just resize it and cut it..nd just add the text...even i can do that.not to be rude but sorry but that is a bad sig.
> thanx for trying tho



7uan-kun firstly if you had read the first post you should know there are no re-edits on requests. If you're not happy wiht what you've requested, too bad. Thank the person who made it for you and if you want reuqest somewhere else at a different time. But *do not* just say 'that is a bad sig' when someone has at least spent time working on your request. Keep that in mind next time you request here.

@lavender, i'm still working on yours.

@DM, unfortunately, i don't work with animated ones..maybe mura or flash can?


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

@drunken Master---i can do that hold on

edit: here


tell me if you want the text to be different or any other changes


----------



## Gambitz (May 25, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> @drunken Master---i can do that hold on
> 
> edit: here
> 
> ...


omg gosh thanks neji i love it ill rep u...

ps~ its thursday u know what that means....


----------



## tank! (May 25, 2006)

@neji: unlike the studio this is not an open request thread. If you want to do it for him in future please pm him.

*lavender*



please re-host and cred


----------



## Tuan (May 26, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> I have to say yes it is, but:
> 
> 1st - I can't remove that background.
> 
> ...



its ok...sorry if i was a little rude...ill think before i type next time..
thanx for the sig tho


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2006)

I would like to request a sig and avatar.

Heres the stock i want for both the sig and avatar:Link

Text: In both the sig and avatar i would like my name somewhere in it."Zukuru"

Color: Up to you, basically whatever you think that would be good for the sig and avatar.

Size:For the sig, 430x150. For the avatar, 120x120.

I would really appreciate it if murasaki would do this request for me. 
But if not, anyone else is fine.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Talvius (May 26, 2006)

To lizard From Murasaki!





For ocean rain! Murasaki says she is gonna do your request..she didnt forget about you.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 26, 2006)

Talvius said:
			
		

> To lizard From Murasaki!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweetness.
Thankies.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## mr_yenz (May 26, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @neji: unlike the studio this is not an open request thread. If you want to do it for him in future please pm him.
> 
> *lavender*
> 
> ...


Yaay~! 

*luffs it and reps* 

EDIT: I have to spread around some rep before giving it to you Tank-chan.


----------



## tank! (May 27, 2006)

Your very welcome lavender 

Talvius, i assume mura asked you to pass that on cos she couldn't...i know because of other commitments she won't be spending as much time here now.

As a result, if you like *zukuru* i can do you request.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 27, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> As a result, if you like *zukuru* i can do you request.


Sure, I don't mind you doing the request.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (May 27, 2006)

i would like to request a sig with matching avvy plz

stock:Link removed

text: K.S.

i know its already avvy size so i would like the backround changed plz and thank you


----------



## Sasori (May 28, 2006)

Request for *Murasaki* =)

*Sig*

*Stock:* here

*Colour:* Dark, keeping with the theme of the stock

*Text:* Could you possiblii use the existing text and kanji in the stock? (affinity and the kanji above it)

*Other:* Could you possiblii get the gurl and the bwoi in the same sig, ie. putting them side by side to fit if necessarii. 
so the sig mite look like this ===> [bwoi / gurl ] <== format

And lastlii, could you make sure you include the gurl's bodii. 

*Avy*

*Stock:* there

*Colour:* White? Or if not just stick with the theme in the stock.

*Text:* 白 Dr??mS                                            

*Other:* (白 = white), Focus on hair/head.

***********
If there is ne more details or questions just ask =)

I apologise for my fussiness XD 

and i thank you in advance =)

(Not in ne hurrii, qualitii is what matters )


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 28, 2006)

Sig and matching ava (size dont matter nothing to big)

Color: Dark colors really like red, black you know hot colors not so much manga pages colored in like that I am more about want dark colors that blend well together.

Text: "Rayne the shinobi slayer" in red blood colors (no username if possible.)

Other: Dont want any reconizable stock from naruto if it has to be done then have some dark shadow effect on them. defently want anarchy emblem on there somewhere the back possibly or written on a object all bloody


----------



## Yondy (May 28, 2006)

*READ THE 1ST POST.*

You must always provide stock. Jeez.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 28, 2006)

Yondaime is enforcing the law in both shops


----------



## Tuan (May 28, 2006)

would like a request...

Sig

Stock: there

Color: any cool one
 BG Theme: any cool looking  one

Text/quote: my username(7uan-Kun) maybe in the coner  and  "FIGHTING DREAMERS" anywhere...

Other: you might want to take kakashi off that pic cuz he doest really go with the stock....

thanx again...


----------



## tank! (May 28, 2006)

@zukuru, working on it.

@sakashiuchina, can't see your image, try uploading it again.

@akatsuki member, mura is spending a lot less time here now because of otehr commitments...so i'll work on yours if you don't mind.

flash (or someone) can you work on 7uan-kun's?

Oh, and thanks yondy


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (May 28, 2006)

oh plz cancle mine.


----------



## tank! (May 28, 2006)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> oh plz cancle mine.



No problem.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 29, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> No problem.


Another sig from Murasaki.

Pix: 400x100

Background Color: Burgundy.

Stock"
Text: Good evening, i'm Ron Burgundy

Make it awsome please.
Thanks.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 29, 2006)

Stock: Link removed (please just you the panel with Deidara on the clay bird thingy.)
Size: 400x130
Text: Akatsuki (Medium to large text)
Colors: Red and Black
Border: Normal rectangle black border.

Thank you! Can't wait to see what you guys come up with!

-BtG


----------



## Sasori (May 29, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @akatsuki member, mura is spending a lot less time here now because of otehr commitments...so i'll work on yours if you don't mind.



Im not in ne hurrii so if its ok with u i'll wait until she's free...

...give u time for the others instead =)

(like literalii im not in a rush js put me at the bottom of the list lol)


----------



## Tylaer (May 29, 2006)

akatsuki_member said:
			
		

> Im not in ne hurrii so if its ok with u i'll wait untill he's free...



She* ^^;


I'm back for another request. I don't care who does it and I don't mind waiting however long it takes for whoever to do it 


*Size:* Ava 125x125, Sig 125x450

*Spoiler*: _Picture_ 



Sorry for the funky quality. My scanner likes to monkey with things =/

If this is too small please let me know so I can get a bigger version of it =)



*Text:* Assassin's Creed (on the sig) and Tylaer (on the ava)
*Other:* I'd like the focus to be more on the assassin and not the guy he's killing. Other than that....Just have fun with it and make it look bad ass =D

Thank you in advance to whoever takes this request


----------



## Sasori (May 29, 2006)

Tylaer said:
			
		

> She* ^^;



=p...editin my post now...thanx ^__^


----------



## tank! (May 29, 2006)

*zukuru*,



please re-host and cred 

7uan-kun and tylaer, i'll work on yours.

@People waiting for murasaki, i think she's temporarily on vacation...


----------



## White Fox (May 29, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *white fox*,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sorry it took so long to reply thx so much, my computer crashed...so I couldnt reply to it was fixed


----------



## Spiral Man (May 29, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *zukuru*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then i'll let you do mine.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 29, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *zukuru*,
> 
> 
> 
> please re-host and cred


Thanks, i love it. Its looks awesome.


----------



## Sasori (May 30, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @People waiting for murasaki, i think she's temporarily on vacation...




hmmm...ok then my request is *CANCELLED* then...bye =)

(sorwii i realii like Murasaki's wrk that much =p)


----------



## tank! (May 30, 2006)

^ sure, no problem.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (May 30, 2006)

I would like to request a signature.  I like the stock but, if you think you can find better stock for a signature please use it.  Thanks.

Stock: 
Text: One Piece (Any additional text you think would work well with One Piece)
Size: Your call.  (I want it a bit bigger than normal signatures since its a big stock)
Color: Your call

Thanks again.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 30, 2006)

I was recommended to Tank by Sunuvmann, a very good friend of mine in real life + the forum.

So I'm requesting a pimped up sig from you, Tank:

Stock: 



Text: "Uchiha Sasuke" and somewhere smaller "Chidori Nagashi"

Dimension: W/e works

Please take as long as necessary.


----------



## tank! (May 31, 2006)

*7uan-kun*


@tenshioni, no problem, sunuvmann's a great customer  i'll be sure to make it good!

@ bankotsu, lizard-kun, kucheeky..flash and hayate seem to be away (at least at the moment) so if they haven't got to your requests by the time i'm up to them i'll work on them .


----------



## .Goku (May 31, 2006)

Hello Team im sorry for leaving i was on major inspiration LOW and left to get some and im back and full to the top with inspiration so im ready to help again just dump a few orders on me if needed.


----------



## Tuan (May 31, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *7uan-kun*



THANX U ALOT! LOVE IT! ....but i think u forgot the avatar? dont remember if i request one or not...?.?


----------



## tank! (May 31, 2006)

@7uan,


@goku, welcome back! yes, some help right now would be greatly appreciated. Could you take bankotsu's (previous page) and/or lizard-kun? (mura's on vacation btw...)


----------



## .Goku (May 31, 2006)

Ok ill take care of Bankotsu's.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 31, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @7uan,
> 
> 
> @goku, welcome back! yes, some help right now would be greatly appreciated. Could you take bankotsu's (previous page) and/or lizard-kun? (mura's on vacation btw...)


I know.
I want you to do mine please.


> Another sig from Murasaki.
> 
> Pix: 400x100
> 
> ...


----------



## tank! (Jun 1, 2006)

*tylaer*,



@lizard; i know, that was for goku's benefit. Don't worry, i'll work on yours. 

kucheeky's request is still up for grabs..i'm currently working on tenshi-oni's and lizard-kun's.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Tank &/or Murasaki...

I know you are swamped..But I love your work and you can take your time on this...I have a *Signature and Avy Request*


*Stock:* 

*Text: * Onigiri

*Size* : Biggest possible for both plz, but use your best discretion..  

*Style*: Yours...Its awsome which ever way you want

Thanks In Advance!!


----------



## Tylaer (Jun 1, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *tylaer*,




Oh....my....god....

THAT'S SO AWESOME!! God I love you @___@ You did a fantabulous job my friend


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 1, 2006)

Sandai Kitetsu said:
			
		

> Hey Tank &/or Murasaki...
> 
> I know you are swamped..But I love your work and you can take your time on this...I have a *Signature and Avy Request*
> 
> ...



Dude get it straight you cant request the same request in both the Studio and Weekend shop


----------



## tank! (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes kitetsu, Pulp is right, you should only request in one or the other. And since yoshitsune already said he'd do yours in the other thread, unfortunately you'll have to come back later.


----------



## .Goku (Jun 2, 2006)

Bankotsu the image u have asked me to use is quite bad quality and everytime i try to make a sig with it the quality lets it down.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 2, 2006)

*Avatar & Sig request for .Goku*





*Text:* Slash
*Size:* 400 x 110

Just make it looks kickass


----------



## tank! (Jun 2, 2006)

@goku; try using this one for bankotsu's, its the same just higher-res.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jun 2, 2006)

^To add on, remember that I only want to use the Deidara panel on the bottom. And if you can't use that, let me know!


----------



## .Goku (Jun 3, 2006)

It is proving difficlut not just cos of the quality of the panels but because its a flat image and my bgs are kinda not so flat so they clash and it ruins the sig and i will get to work on pulp fictions aswell tank it would be good if you could give ^^'s a go (bank's).


----------



## tank! (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok, sure i'll work on Bankotsu's once i finish with Lizard-kun's and Kucheeky's. 

*TenshiOni*,



If you'd like an avy to match, let me know


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 3, 2006)

Freakin' amazing, tank.
You live up to your reputation and I must say you were well worth the wait. Thanks a ton.

And yeah, a matching avatar would be great if it wouldn't take you too out of the way. Thanks a lot.


----------



## tank! (Jun 4, 2006)

@TenshiOni; your avatar


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks again.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey everyone, I am in need of an avatar and a signature.

*Avatar:*
Size - 125x125
Stock - 
Text - None

*Another avatar:*
Size - 125 x 125
Stock - 
Text - None
Other - I want a flash animation of this one, with a cropped head version of each character and the same border for each.

*Signature:*
Size - Your choice.
Stock - here
Text - Hokage Naruto
Text 2 - 'the mental blade cut through flesh and bone...'


----------



## tank! (Jun 5, 2006)

*Lizard-kun*



sorry it took so long


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 5, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *Lizard-kun*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it took so long


Awsome.
Thanks.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 5, 2006)

ha ha amazing sig liz lol


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 5, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> ha ha amazing sig liz lol


Thanks.
xD

This request i will wait for murasaki.

Sig & Avy.
400x100
Background color, Gray, wornout look
Text, "One will kill the beast"
And at the bottom Left, my Name.Same with the avy.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a request for Tank You can take your time. On this this will be much appreciated...I love your work..! 


*Stock: * *Text:* Dreams

*Style:* yours... Im hoping you can incorporate all of there faces..into the sig

*Avy*: You can Focus on Luffy's face

Thanks So much take your time and I cant wait to see it


----------



## tank! (Jun 6, 2006)

*Bankotsu*,



sorry 'bout the wait. please cred 

Kucheeky, hokage naruto, sandai - coming up.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jun 7, 2006)

^It's great! Thanks!

*reps*

If it's not too much trouble, could you take the Bankotsu_the_Great part off?


----------



## tank! (Jun 7, 2006)

^sure, no problem.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *Bankotsu*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Tank TO add to the my request with the style..Do you Think you could center in on each face and line them all up next to each other like boxes connected...? If u started mine already dont worry about this post..I forgot to specify this in my orginal post..But if you could stagger the portraits next to each other about the length of the signature field that would be perfect..


----------



## tank! (Jun 7, 2006)

^ sure. 
@kucheeky, its coming up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 7, 2006)

I would like to request a sig and avatar.

Heres the stock for the sig and avatar:Strider

Text: What i would want to say in the sig is Straw Hat Pirates and my name. In the avatar i was wondering if you can show an animation of the avatar showing each character one at a time. Hope you can do something like that. Oh, and also in the avatar, i want my name to be it in also.

Colors: Up to you what colors to use in both the sig and avatar.

Size: I want the sig to be 430x150 and the avatar to be 125x125

Thanks for all the trouble.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 7, 2006)

Request for Tank-chan! (^o^)

*Size - *(your choice, as long as it's not small)
*Color -* (A red or blue kind of colour)
*Text (1) -* Fallen Angel
*Text (2) -* Lavender Raine


Sankyuu's in advance! (^_____^)


----------



## tank! (Jun 8, 2006)

*Kucheeky Badkuya*,



apologies for the late-ness, please cred 

@requesters; if you're making a request for a stock with multiple characters, please decide whether you really want multiple characters or you'd rather just have one, and specify. The reason being that stocks with multiple characters are harder simply because it becomes difficult to find a focal point, like which character to concentrate on. Please keep this is mind


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 8, 2006)

Reqesting another pimped up sig from Sir Tank of Awesome:

*Stock:* *Link Removed*

Yeah, it's high quality (1.55 MB), so I had to yousendit.

Please use both characters in the stock.

*Text:* Master & Servant 

Dimensions: W/e works

Please, take your time. ^^


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 8, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> @requesters; if you're making a request for a stock with multiple characters, please decide whether you really want multiple characters or you'd rather just have one, and specify. The reason being that stocks with multiple characters are harder simply because it becomes difficult to find a focal point, like which character to concentrate on. Please keep this is mind


Well i really want multiple characters, but if thats not possible then for the avatar that i had requested please concentrate on sanji. Can you still do multiple characters for the sig though? If not then concentrate on sanji as well and the only text i would want on it then would be my name. Though i only want this possibility done for the sig and avatar if you can't do multiple characters. I would really want multiple characters if i had a choice.


----------



## tank! (Jun 8, 2006)

^ i can still do multiple characters, i was just saying for people who don't specifically wan them to specify that cos it makes the sigs less crowded. 

*Hokage naruto*,





had lots of fun with this one, loved the champloo stocks. especially the mugen wp  re-host, cred, and congrats on becoming a mod


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry, to do this add on but I was modded only yesterday.  Could you make the avatars bigger to 150x150, please? Thanks.

Thanks a lot for the work.  I love the work on the sig, the text is hot. The avatars are awesome, where did you get that backround?  Its superb.

 You win the day and a few internets for those works.


----------



## tank! (Jun 8, 2006)

^thanks...the bg is made from scratch. 

edit:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 8, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> ^ i can still do multiple characters, i was just saying for people who don't specifically wan them to specify that cos it makes the sigs less crowded.


Oh i see, sorry for the mixup then. 

Well then, can you do the request i asked for on page 27 then?
Greatly appreciated.


----------



## murasex (Jun 8, 2006)

Guys, stop making these changes at the last minute, please. Weekend shoppers, especially Tank(whom I love so dearly for keeping the shop intact! <333), have other priorities. =D

Lizard. Changed the text position. No border.


Avatar


----------



## Yondy (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, tank, you're getting better everyday, those are amazing! 

Well, there are two Piccies I want to be sigged. And I don't want to have two requests at the same time in the same shop for two different GFxers, I'll post one of the requests now, and one for later. ^^

So, for Mura-chan <33 or the amazing tank, please! =)

*Stock* _(oh, if tanky decides to do this one, can you make it simalir to Tenshi's Sasuke sig?_  *-* 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Since the stock is pretty big, I would rather it if you focused on the eyes the most, I would also rather it if you don't rotate the stock, I like the current angle, thankies! 




*Size -*

Not too big please, roughly the same as the one I have now. 

*Text*
_Text 1_
Kiiroi Senkou
_Text 2_
Blue Eyed Hero
_Text 3_
Fading Dreams

Thanks so much to whoever chooses this request! =]
--
Stock for the second request, just in case one of you would prefer this one for the sig! ^^


----------



## tank! (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks guys  mura!! so good to see you, I've kept it running as best i can. 

@evan; i'm more than happy to do it, once i get through the other requests (unless mura does it by then) - also, that second link isn't working...

my current work line-up:

sandai kitetsu
zukuru
lavender raine
tenshioni


----------



## Yondy (Jun 8, 2006)

Ah, sorry about that, fixed the link. ^^


----------



## murasex (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, I suppose I will do Evan's... If he doesn't mind. =);;;

Rich has a list! He has a list! >=3


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Tank Take your time dont over do yourself..


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey there!  I have a request for an avy and signature for tank or murasaki:

*Stock:*  (just use shikamaru)

Here are other stocks I found that you could use instead of that one up there If you think it will make a cooler sig: 


history


*Theme/Style:* Well.. I don't really have one.  Whichever style you guys want.  Like Kiirou Senkou's or TenshiOni's.  So yeah.. your guys style and text.

*Size:* Not too big.. not too small.  Haha.. whichever size will be best.

*Text 1:* Nara Shikamaru

*Text 2:* Konoha's Finest Strategist (you don't need to add this text if it makes the sig look weird.)  

Oh yeah, and for the avy size, umm.. 100x100?  I don't know.. whichever size.


*THANKS GUYS!!*


----------



## murasex (Jun 8, 2006)

Denied. You just got one.

Wait a week.

=)


----------



## Yondy (Jun 8, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Well, I suppose I will do Evan's... If he doesn't mind. =);;;/QUOTE]
> 
> Of course not  Mura-chan!  If the stock is a bit hard to work with... go nuts on it . Thankies so much once again.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 8, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Guys, stop making these changes at the last minute, please. Weekend shoppers, especially Tank(whom I love so dearly for keeping the shop intact! <333), have other priorities. =D
> 
> Lizard. Changed the text position. No border.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Mura.
Nice job on the sig & avy.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 9, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Denied. You just got one.
> 
> Wait a week.
> 
> =)




Hehehe.. you caught me. .  Well, yeah, that's fair. So, you'll do it in a week?  Sweet!!  I'm going to be on vacation anyways, haha.  Should I just repost it or will you remember it? ^_^  I'm counting on you, buddy!


----------



## humpa (Jun 9, 2006)

request for murasaki

Hello there! Your sig making skills are beyond godly .  I must make a request once i saw your sigs.

A kiba sig 

Stock: an actual image 

Theme/Style: Something with light colors (white, light blue, silver, etc) 

Size: Just the average sig size 

Text 1: Inuzuka Kiba

Text 2: ...he's like naruto but better...


----------



## tank! (Jun 9, 2006)

*Sandai Kitetsu*,




cred and enjoy 

zukuru's up next


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 9, 2006)

Awsome!!!!!!! This is seriously the best work you have done for me..I love it soo much thanks alot!! 

Reps


----------



## murasex (Jun 9, 2006)

Ev, I did one. Would you like the other finished promptly?



->PNG showing + Another version

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Save pwease or they'll go byebye! * 



			
				Humpa said:
			
		

> Stock: Pocket​_Monsters​_-​_Advanced​_Generation​_-​_454​_AG178​_-​_Marvel!​_Mountain​_of​_the​_Giant​_Slaking[82ACC3B2].avi


Is there a better stock...? I'm just asking. I may work with this.


----------



## Slips (Jun 9, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> *Sandai Kitetsu*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dam first off sorry for the spam but Tank that is some awesome work 

I feel like repping you 

Almost as good as my sig made bye Mura <3

/me reminds himself to put Tank on the payroll for future sigs


----------



## Yondy (Jun 9, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Ev, I did one. Would you like the other finished promptly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, Mura-chan you are fucking awesome!  The 1st version is PERFECT! I think I love you


----------



## Tuan (Jun 10, 2006)

A Sig Request Plz

*THEME:* Up to you..just make look nice..=]
*STOCK:* STOCK1
*SIZE:* 400X120 OR a little bigger but not to big
*TEXT1:* "FRIEND" and can you make it like fadeaway or Strikeout.
*TEXT2:* my name on it plz "7uan-Kun"

*THANX ALOT! ILL REP YOU WHEN THE SIG IS DONE.*


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 11, 2006)

Sig request!

Theme:Whatever
Stock: Volume 6
Size: Whatever
Text: King Of Bandits
Text (Small):The Boy Who Can Steal Stars From The Sky


----------



## Heroin (Jun 11, 2006)

can you do these 2 plz.... 


*This one to a sig....*



*This one to a avatar.....*


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2006)

humpa said:
			
		

> request for murasaki
> 
> Hello there! Your sig making skills are beyond godly .  I must make a request once i saw your sigs.
> 
> ...



Humpa, two versions. I know I didn't get the colors right. They weren't working with me...   And I know the sig came out weird... =o





*Pwease save 'em! *



			
				Evan! said:
			
		

> Omg, Mura-chan you are fucking awesome!  The 1st version is PERFECT! I think I love you


 !!! I think I love you too! ;P


And I'll do *7uan-kun*'s request. Love that image. >=3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 11, 2006)

I got a question! Can you guys make FC banners?


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 11, 2006)

*waits for 4 more days*

4 more days till I can re-request! ^_^


----------



## tank! (Jun 11, 2006)

@violently happy, yes as long as you specify details.

@elven, please keep the spam down.

@zukuru, your's is about done (and for the record, one of the hardest stocks i've ever worked with :S)


----------



## humpa (Jun 11, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Humpa, two versions. I know I didn't get the colors right. They weren't working with me...   And I know the sig came out weird... =o
> 
> 
> 
> ...





are you kidding? That sig is DAMN AWESOME!!!! It rocks hardcore! Thanks so much murasaki!!!! I demand you have my babies.


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2006)

^ ROFLMAO! Glad you like it!

Oh my gosh... You're like awesome! Come back soon! =D!





> *waits for 4 more days*
> 
> 4 more days till I can re-request! ^_^


Only 4 already? Time goes by fast!



			
				7uan-kun said:
			
		

> A Sig Request Plz
> 
> *THEME:* Up to you..just make look nice..=]
> *STOCK:* STOCK1
> ...




7uan-kun. Two versions. =D

Darker-


Lighter-


*Please save. ^_^*






And I'll do *Elite Pervert*'s request.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 11, 2006)

Alright then....

Type: Banner
Stock:   
Size: Average banner size
Text: Orangization XII FC


----------



## tank! (Jun 11, 2006)

*zukuru*,



please cred 

lavender and tenshioni, workin on it 

also, i'll do violentlyhappy's. mura, can you do shirou-chan's?


----------



## Tuan (Jun 11, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> 7uan-kun. Two versions. =D
> 
> Darker-
> 
> ...



wow! i love it!thanx alot i can hug u! NO am not lol..but can you add some kind of border for me? if cant ill try and do it by myself..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 11, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *zukuru*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 11, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> *Avatar & Sig request for .Goku*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um since .Goku has been gone can some one else do my request


----------



## tank! (Jun 12, 2006)

@zukuru; i don't think you asked for 'chopper'  do you want it in there?

@pulp; sorry bout that, don't know whats happened to goku. Mura or i will get to it (once i get through my others )


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 12, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> @zukuru; i don't think you asked for 'chopper'  do you want it in there?


If its alright with you, i would like chopper in the sig as well.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 12, 2006)

Is weekend shop only weekends???...

beacuse my stuff on sunday still not finish....


----------



## Sasori (Jun 12, 2006)

^ No its for every day now  (read first post)


*Sig + Avy Request =)*

*Sig*

Stock: here

Size: Standard sig size, or to your own preference

Text: Alreadii Sumwun

Colours: White? Or woteva you feel wrks wid the stock

Other: Focus on Sasori's head, but find a way to show his hand + forehead protector

*Avy*

Stock: see above

Text: None

Colour: Match the sig (same theme etc)

Other: Focus on Sasori's head

***************************
If there are ne other qs plz ask...

Thank you in advanced =)


----------



## tank! (Jun 12, 2006)

@elite pervert; mura is working on your request 

also i would like to thank everyone for their patience, there's things keeping me busy but i am working on your requests and will have them ready soon.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks tank I thought no body was not working on it....


----------



## murasex (Jun 12, 2006)

Elite Pervert, it wasn't even freaking a whole day. What a wait. >_> 



			
				Elite Pervert said:
			
		

> can you do these 2 plz....
> 
> 
> *This one to a sig....*
> ...



Sig.



Avy. *click*

*Save or bye-bye.*



			
				7uan-kun said:
			
		

> wow! i love it!thanx alot i can hug u! NO am not lol..but can you add some kind of border for me? if cant ill try and do it by myself..


If you can do it yourself, please. But I wouldn't mind. Just tell me which version you want me to add a border too. 



> 7uan-kun. Two versions. =D
> 
> Darker-
> 
> ...






*Shirou-chan*, yours is next. The extraction looks horrid. >_<



Question: _Pulp Fiction_, if I were to take your request, must I use all three images?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 12, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Question: _Pulp Fiction_, if I were to take your request, must I use all three images?



Nope I was hoping that you would pick the best one that would fit in a sig.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey there.  It's next week so I was wondering if one of you guys could take my request now.  If it's too early, then I could wait.  Here's my original request, but I'm going to fix it up a little, hehe ^_^



			
				Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> Hey there!  I have a request for an avy and signature for tank or murasaki:
> 
> *Stock:*  (just use shikamaru)
> 
> ...



Thanks again guys, take as much time as possible!!

EDIT:  Well.. it hasnt been a full week yet.. so you can ignore this if you want.  I was just anxious to get a request in.. hehe, sorry


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey I have a Sig AVY request for Tank or Murasaki.....

*Stock*


*Style*
I would like it to look as similar to how it is now..But I guess with your guys style and flare to it..I love both your amazing styles  

*Avy*
Focus on Luffy's Face

Take your time..Im in love with my One Piece Siggy and Avy I got now Thanks so much Tank..Murasaki or tank take your time plz i see you are flooded no rush...


----------



## Slips (Jun 12, 2006)

Sig and avvy request for Tank or Murasaki 

400*125 for sig and 150*150 for avvy

Style your choice once more 

typo my name

stock



Thanks


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 12, 2006)

*Sig Request*

I would like to request a sig.

*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 












*Text:* The Great Master

*Size:* 450 by 150

*Okay, if you could put the pic of ed and al in the middle[just of ed and al]
Then, put Naruto on one side and goku on the other* 

_If you can't do this untill the weekend just tell me and ill move my post to a different thread_


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

I want the following pics to be turned into avatars of 150 x 150 with the following details. I got a World Cup theme going on

If possible, can the borders have 3 lines of different colors? If not, just one line will suffice. And of course, only their faces and upper body (not the whole pic) will also be good.

If the borders are limited to only one line, then the primary color will suffice, except Italy's and Holland's.

I got many I want for avatars, and some of them to be turned into siggies, but I'll post the signature request later.








Thanks in advance.... =)


----------



## murasex (Jun 12, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Sig request!
> 
> Theme:Whatever
> Stock: Link removed
> ...



Sig.

Lighter-


Darker-


*Save please.*





*Pulp Fiction*, I'll take a go with yours. =D


----------



## Tuan (Jun 12, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Elite Pervert, it wasn't even freaking a whole day. What a wait. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok i try doin it myself in paint it didnt trun out so great..lol  and you add border to the lighter one plz?


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 12, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Sig.
> 
> Lighter-
> 
> ...




*OMG ITS PERFECTO THANKS SO MUCH!*


----------



## murasex (Jun 12, 2006)

You are most welcomed, _Shirou-chan_. =)!





			
				Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> *Avatar & Sig request*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Avy.

_I'm no good with avatars... _

*Please save!* =D
*
7uan-kun.*



Hope that works.




I'll have a go with *Alreadii Sumwun*'s request. =3














_Elven Ninja_, you have two accounts. Who would have figured? -_-;


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 12, 2006)

+rep for Murasaki!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

As well you should, for if you don't rep Mura-chan, you shall feel my wrath and the wrath of others! 
j/k


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 13, 2006)

Who?  Anbu_Elite?  Lmao, sorry bout that,  that's my little brother, I promise to god.  I forgot to log out of him.  Seriously man, I only have one account.  I have two brothers (Atsushi and Anbu_Elite) who also lurk the forums.  We're on vacation and sharing a laptop so I forgot to log out as him.  I'm not the type of guy to make another account just to request a sig. 

EDIT:  Well, if you really think I'm a frod, then I guess my request has no value  If you still want to do it, then Cool!  I seriously (im not saying this to get you to like) think that your sigs are the best i've ever seen.  Seriously.  Idk.. its something about your style that makes me attracted to it.  But if you seriously don't want to do it.. then sorry for wasting your time :/.


----------



## tank! (Jun 13, 2006)

*Lavender raine*


*zukuru*


please cred 
@violently happy; to clarify you want the text '*Orangization XII* FC' not '*Organization XIII*'?

@kitetsu; sorry man, but you'll have to wait for another 3 days ie. the 16th 
@tenshioni, i'ts nearly done, thanks for your patience 
I'll take Slips and Inner Kyuubi's.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 13, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *zukuru*
> 
> 
> please cred


thanks tank, appreciate it.


----------



## Slips (Jun 13, 2006)

Cheers Tank  looking forward to it

Also I forgot to add welcome back to Mura <3 (I'm a bit late)


----------



## tank! (Jun 13, 2006)

*violently happy*, something like this?


----------



## Death (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a sig request. 
                      SIG
Stock: 

Size: Standard 

Text: DeathStrike85

I would like to have both wolverine and punisher in the sig.  If you can, just have the picture scroll from top to bottom with DeathStrike85 at the bottom right corner. Just start from the Punisher's top gun and go down.
             Thank You.


----------



## ANBU_Elite (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey, I have a sig request for Murasaki or Tank.

style: yours
text1: ANBU Elite
colors: Dark colors (any dark color)
stocks: Link removed

Thanks!


----------



## murasex (Jun 13, 2006)

Elite Pervert--your requests are not taken here.

ANBU_Elite/Elven Ninja, come by the weekend.



*Death.*

Lighter size-


Bigger size-





*Alreadii Sumwun*, yours is coming up.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 13, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *violently happy*, something like this?




Thanks a bunch! It's great!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 13, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Elite Pervert--your requests are not taken here.
> 
> ANBU_Elite/Elven Ninja, come by the weekend.
> 
> ...



Srry for spamming why you say Elite Pervert--Your requests are not taken here...what dose that mean I cant post any of my pic here anymore???...

I'll Delete this post after you tell me...​


----------



## Death (Jun 13, 2006)

Murasaki that is perfect.
Thank you


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 13, 2006)

Sig and Avy request for Murasaki

*Type:* Avy + Sig
*Stock:* 
*Size: *whatever you want
*Text:* Another Side Another Story. Deep Dive


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh, thanks man.  So I should request this weekend?  Should I tell my brother to request this weekend too?

thanks


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 13, 2006)

Is this shop open everyday now, I thought i heard that somewhere in this thread.


----------



## murasex (Jun 13, 2006)

Alreadii Sumwun said:
			
		

> ^ No its for every day now  (read first post)
> 
> 
> *Sig + Avy Request =)*
> ...



Sig.


Avy. *clicky*.

*Please save.* =)








> *Waiting List*
> Slips
> Inner-Kyuubi
> Naruyamcha





_ViolentlyHappy_, I'll do yours after _Naruyamcha_'s.






_Elite Pervert_, you're a request whore. Don't come back.



			
				Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> Oh, thanks man. So I should request this weekend? Should I tell my brother to request this weekend too?
> 
> thanks


You and yourself--request this weekend. 



			
				Inner-Kyuubi said:
			
		

> Is this shop open everyday now, I thought i heard that somewhere in this thread.


Yes, and making graphics takes time. Be patient.


----------



## tank! (Jun 13, 2006)

^I'm on Slips and Inner Kyuubi's, mura.

And *lavender raine*, your'e one is ready on the previous page (if you miss it). 

@requesters: *ONE WEEK BETWEEN REQUESTS, please keep the spam down and turn off your sigs in here to save scrolling.*


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 13, 2006)

haha.. whatever you want to think mura ^_^ im telling the truth.  but yeah, thanks a lot for giving me a chance.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 13, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Sig.
> 
> 
> Avy. *clicky*.
> ...



Thank You Mura <3 !!!

Its great =)


----------



## tank! (Jun 14, 2006)

*TenshiOni* 
*Spoiler*: __ 




 two variations, take your pic, and sorry it took so long! (and n avy to match )


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 14, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> ^I'm on Slips and Inner Kyuubi's, mura.
> 
> And *lavender raine*, your'e one is ready on the previous page (if you miss it).
> 
> @requesters: *ONE WEEK BETWEEN REQUESTS, please keep the spam down and turn off your sigs in here to save scrolling.*


Yeah, I found it. Umm... not to trouble you further but, can you make a matching avatar for me please? 150 x 150 thanks.


----------



## tank! (Jun 14, 2006)

_lavender raine_;


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 14, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> _lavender raine_;


Yaaaaay!!!  

Thanks!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 14, 2006)

Request for Murasaki.

Size: 400x95
text: "Yuurei's Soul" and "A ghosts redemption" somewhere else
Colors: Like these colors if possible 
Stock:


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 14, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *TenshiOni*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Woot! 
Always well worth the wait. 

Thanks a lot, man.


----------



## murasex (Jun 14, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> I want the following pics to be turned into avatars of 150 x 150 with the following details. I got a World Cup theme going on
> 
> If possible, can the borders have 3 lines of different colors? If not, just one line will suffice. And of course, only their faces and upper body (not the whole pic) will also be good.
> 
> ...




Some colors didn't want to come out that well because of them clashing with others. >_>

Italy
Germany
Brazil
Portugal
England
Holland

=D;;;;;;



*
ViolentlyHappy*, yours is next. Even though you've just request a FC banner--I don't think that's really a request so the between one-week rule--it doesn't apply to you. =D


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey Tank has it been six days yet..??


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 14, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> ViolentlyHappy, yours is next. Even though you've just request a FC banner--I don't think that's really a request so the between one-week rule--it doesn't apply to you. =D



I didn't ask for an fc banner this time. For the type I put* Avy and Sig*


----------



## murasex (Jun 14, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> Request for Murasaki.
> 
> Size: 400x95
> text: "Yuurei's Soul" and "A ghosts redemption" somewhere else
> ...



Darker-


Lighter-


*Please save*. And I hope I got the colors a bit right... 









> I didn't ask for an fc banner this time. For the type I put *Avy and Sig*


It's funny how _request_ and _requested_ can make such a difference.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 14, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Darker-
> 
> 
> Lighter-
> ...




Awesome Kristina!! 

Colors are right on  

 Thank you


----------



## tank! (Jun 15, 2006)

@sandai kitetsu; tomorrow.


----------



## vanh (Jun 15, 2006)

Can I have a sig out of this stock please .



I only want to have Zaraki Kenpachi in the sig . *incase you don't know who he is, Kenpachi is the guy with weird hair on the right of the pic.

Text : vanh 

Other stuffs : Anything you think suit is fine by me,

Thanks in advance


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's a request for Mura.

Pixles: You decide.
Text: To Serve and Protect
Background Colors :Black and white.

Thnx.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a request too ... (hope this is okay).

Stock:

Style/colors: Your style
Size: You deside
Text: phoenix

Thx in advance ...  

Who ever has time ... take as much as you need. ^^


----------



## tank! (Jun 15, 2006)

*Slips*,




Please re-host and cred. 
Inner Kyuubi, coming up.

Then i'll take kitetsu's and mitchie's.


----------



## SkriK (Jun 15, 2006)

Request request! 

Stock: whatever181
Style: yours
Size: preferably 400x110
Text: Eureka
Sub-text: Seven

Please try and make it look... touching. Since eureka is so wonderful. ^_^


----------



## Hokage_Kakashi (Jun 16, 2006)

*Siggie REquest*

Hi =D
i will like to request a siggie and avarta if its not too much trouble

Picture:Anko(both avarta and siggie)
Colourthing too bright
Font:Ninja like fonts ]
Words:some inspiring ninja words will do nice on the siggie 

thanks again


----------



## tank! (Jun 16, 2006)

@_Hokage kakashi_; read the first post. You need to provide stock.


----------



## Hokage_Kakashi (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry didnt read that part..Avarta

Siggie


----------



## Slips (Jun 16, 2006)

Hokage_Kakashi said:
			
		

> Sorry didnt read that part
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope that helps HK pretty small stocks though

*@ Tank*

Fantastic job mate  thanks a lot reps and cred on the way


----------



## murasex (Jun 16, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Here's a request for Mura.
> 
> Pixles: You decide.
> Text: To Serve and Protect
> ...





*Please save.* =)

*Jala's next. =D*






> *Guys, as Tank said before, turn off sigs please. Take up time and space. >_<​*







			
				Jala said:
			
		

> I have a request too ... (hope this is okay).
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Sig. v1


v2

*
Save whichever version because they'll disappear on my watch.* >





*Skrik's next.* =D


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 16, 2006)

Thx very much, Murasaki. ^^ 
This is just ... awesome.


----------



## tank! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Inner Kyuubi*, two variants (difficult stocks :S)


Please cred

Kitetsu, you're next


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's my request, in 2 parts, cause of the damn 6 image limit.

My signature should be with these two images, if it's possible to fit them.




The logo goes in the left of the background, the trophy to the right.
In the top middle, the following words should be written.
**ONE GOAL CHANGES EVERYTHING** (Font optional)

Bottom middle in small font, the words *The 2006 FIFA World Cup*

The background should be with the colors of the German flag (Black, Red, Yellow)

Detail:
_________________________________________________________________
*ONE GOAL CHANGES EVERYTHING*​logo  trophy​The 2006 FIFA World Cup​_________________________________________________________________

Sorry if it's too much work.

And the avatars....same as my last request, with the borders representing the nation's colors (2 or 3 lines)






Sorry for being such a pain. =)

Love, Mario. ^^


----------



## Diz (Jun 17, 2006)

hey mind if i request one avi and sig would greatly be appreciated

text:Zetsu
sub text:B Dog(somewhere incorner)
size:450x125
color:maker's choice 
render:
Pg.13

avi same thing exept just zetsu's head

thanks to whoever does this will rep


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, since its the weekend, I can request now!  Yay! ^_^



			
				Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> Hey there!  I have a request for an avy and signature for  murasaki:
> 
> *Stock:*  (just use shikamaru)
> 
> ...



Hehe, thanks.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey everyone ^^, sorry for having so many requests here, it's kind of hard not to. XD

Well, I remember my last request I posted a stock I would like for a future request, but I just finished reading Black Cat, so I had to change the stock. >_<

Anyway, for Richard, please! ^ ^

--

*Stock(s)- *
Well, I had some trouble finding stocks, so, I'll post 2, whichever you prefer, you can use. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








You can use both of the stocks if you prefer, Tanky. ^^ 




--

*Size -*
Same size as my current signature, or something simalir. =)

--

*Text-*
_Text 1_
Train
_Text 2_
Black Cat
_Text 3_
No matter how hard I try, I can never forget my Past....
_Text 4_
XIII

--

*Style-*
I really liked what you did on TO's Sasuke signature, someting simalir would be great. =]

--

A matching avy would be nice, 150X150 please. ^^

Thankies


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 17, 2006)

A request for a Sigpic ^^"

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Style: Do as you wish
Color: maybe somethink plum or blueish oO"
Size: at least 100 at most 200 
Text: It's a kind of Magic

Thank you who ever has the time to realize that request,
your work will be appreciated


----------



## murasex (Jun 17, 2006)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Request request!
> 
> Stock: [#aznmp3]Tamura Yukari -Cutie Cutie Concert 2005[2006.03.08].zip
> Style: yours
> ...



Sig.


=D *Please save! *






*Hokage_Kakashi's *next.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 17, 2006)

Tank can u make the avy 150 X150 for me...Thanks appreciate..U are awsome


----------



## SkriK (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Mura. Though, i'm not a fan of the devilgirl looks... sorry... had to be honest.


----------



## murasex (Jun 17, 2006)

Devil girl looks? o_o;

I'm sorry I didn't get the  theme right.


----------



## ANBU_Elite (Jun 18, 2006)

ANBU_Elite said:
			
		

> Hey, I have a sig request for Murasaki or Tank.
> 
> style: yours
> text1: ANBU Elite
> ...



hey this is the sig i want ^^ thanks


----------



## J c (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Mura-chan~! Just dropping by to say hi, sorry for the spam  But I just wanted to say, keep up the good work, your skills are getting better everyday!! That's all.


----------



## tank! (Jun 18, 2006)

*Sandai Kitetsu*




Please cred

*Mitchie*


Up next is evan's and then i'll take BDog's.


----------



## vanh (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks a lot tank


----------



## Atreyu (Jun 19, 2006)

requesting sig!

size= 400x100

text= Atreyu

stock= cover gallery

style= bit graphic like but keep the stock visible please and also the name needs to stay visible ^^

ty in advance!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2006)

Tank I must Say..This is by far your *best work *you have done for me.  

This is an amazing Sig and Avy..I appreciate it so much...

Reps

By the way thank this is Itadakimasu I had a name change..So I am a regular customer of you guys


----------



## tank! (Jun 19, 2006)

^lol, you're welcome..and don't worry, i worked it out about the name change.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a special request I want filled by Murasaki 
I have a pre-cut out render:


I give her complete freedom to make whatever she wants, but I'd like to get the psd. to the tag once it is complete. If this is too much of a problem I apologize


----------



## Sasori (Jun 19, 2006)

*Sig + Avy Request for Tank! =) 
* (havent had a request done by u yet =p)

*Sig*

Stock: here

Text: Alreadii Sumwun

Colour/Theme: Stick with the stock's theme ^_^ (snowii etc...)

Other: 
- Try and fit both Hokages in plz XD (at least get their heads if u r unable to...)

- Rounded corners plz =)

*Avy*

Stock: Same as above

Text: Alreadii Sumwun

Colour/Theme: Match the sig reallii...=p

************************

Thank you in advanced Tank! =)

I also apologise for being so fussii XD


----------



## Tonza (Jun 19, 2006)

Sig request for Murasaki

Stock: [EAC][060621][Hirano Aya + Gotou Yuuko] Suzumiya Haruhi no Kitsugou.zip
Text: Portgas D. Ace
Sub text: Fire Fist
Colors&Size: whatever looks best

Thanks in advance and no need to hurry.


----------



## murasex (Jun 19, 2006)

_Err..._ :amazed 

*Hokage_Kakashi*-
Sig + Avy

*Mario* -
Sig

*Elven Ninja* -

 Avy


Save?



*B Dog*, that size is too huge.

*ANBU_Elite*'s next and *Kotatsu-Man Z*'s.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 19, 2006)

holy shit man, that's brilliant! ^_^  thank you so much!  the wait was definately worth it!


----------



## Diz (Jun 19, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> _Err..._*B Dog*, that size is too huge.




thas fine do it in whatever size you want just not to small bout the size of the sasori sig


----------



## Hokage_Kakashi (Jun 19, 2006)

*OMG OMG OMG*



			
				Murasaki said:
			
		

> _Err..._ :amazed
> 
> *Hokage_Kakashi*-
> Sig + Avy
> ...


WONDERFULL WORK MARASAKI.. THANK YOU SO MUCH
i will definetly come back here for more request..
reps are on their way


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 19, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> _Err..._ :amazed *Mario* -
> Sig


I don't like it...





































































*I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!* 


You're such an amazing artist and gal, Mura-chan. Thanks for everything.


----------



## tank! (Jun 20, 2006)

Naru, you cheeky person!!  

*Evan* here ya go;
With the 'train' text, it was getting too cluttered so i blended it on the left, hope you don't mind. and the 2nd one is sparkly!!





enjoy 

BDog's is coming up


----------



## Yondy (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow, Tanky you are awesome 

Don't worry about the text, it's perfect~!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tuan (Jun 20, 2006)

Can anybody do Animation avatar? if you can..can you do one for me


Animehrono Crusade can i get like when he trun into the demon or anything like that?
size:125x125
Text: my name on it plz 

Thanx alot in advance


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 20, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> Can anybody do Animation avatar? if you can..can you do one for me
> 
> 
> Animehrono Crusade can i get like when he trun into the demon or anything like that?
> ...



you trying to copy my avatar???


----------



## Tuan (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL! yea kinda i jsut start watching the show..and its awsome!!!


----------



## murasex (Jun 20, 2006)

7uan-kun, I would love to do that for you but I am not going to search for clips... May you do that for me please? x]

And Tanky, Rich xDDDD, that's an awesome set! =D






*ANBU_Elite's* -






*Kotatsu-Man Z's* -
sig *click*

*Please save you guys.*





*Atreyu's* next and then *Gallic Rush-Tonza*.


_Rush_, you want the psd? Are you kidding me? That's my source! My life! My everything!


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 20, 2006)

*saved*
Awesome! Thank you very much for your work ^^
now I must hope that I can change the format, without it getting crappy, cause' my picture hoster only allows .jpg and .gif <.<"

But thank you! I'll find a way even if it kills me XD"


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 20, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> _Rush_, you want the psd? Are you kidding me? That's my source! My life! My everything!



Ahhhh, I was afraid you'd say something like that 

Well, it's ok then. I withdraw my request.


----------



## Tuan (Jun 20, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> 7uan-kun, I would love to do that for you but I am not going to search for clips... May you do that for me please? x]



i dont know where to fine the clip =*[......is ok ill just cancel it


----------



## tank! (Jun 20, 2006)

Forgot to add, Alreadii Sumwum's on my list too. (plus B Dog)

@mura and kiiroi;


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 20, 2006)

Avatar Request Please

Stock: Stop Tazmo's latest download section.
Size: Whatever but nothing smaller then 125x125


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 21, 2006)

A request from Mura.
Pixels: Random
Text: Holy 
Style: Old school
Background color: Something that Blends with teh stock.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## murasex (Jun 21, 2006)

*Gallic*, I did it anyway.

Sig.


&the right side of her is supposed to have a tint of red. xDDD

*Save.* =)


*Shirou*.




*Atreyu*'s next and then _Tonza_.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 21, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> A request from Mura.
> Pixels: Random
> Text: Holy
> Style: Old school
> ...


I canel my request.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 21, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Gallic*, I did it anyway.
> 
> Sig.
> 
> ...




OMG THANK YA

Also Murasaki do u do wallpapers here?


----------



## Diz (Jun 21, 2006)

um sry if anyone has started on my request but im going to cancel it i dont need it right now sry if it was being done


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry about the other request.
But Heres an awsome request for Murasaki.
Sig & Avy.
Pixels: Random
Style: Fancy, flowy, Make teh stock blend.
Background color: Green and Blue.
Text: Go With The Flow...

*MEGA* repage when done.
Thanks.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Atreyu (Jun 22, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> requesting sig!
> 
> size= 400x100
> 
> ...




quoting my own post for reminder


----------



## tank! (Jun 22, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Atreyu's next and then Tonza.



Mura is working on it.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 22, 2006)

Stock: 

I leave all else up to you.


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2006)

*Atreyu* -
Darker


Lighter




*Tonza* -


*Both, please save.* =D












*Lizard-kun's*, next.


----------



## tank! (Jun 22, 2006)

*Alreadii Sumwun*,



BDog's up next. scratch that, didn't realise he cancelled it. In that case i'll take *amaethon*.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 23, 2006)

hey there, i have a request for tank:

stock: 

style: like that chidori nagashi one you made

the rest is up to you 


THANKS!

edit oh yeah, the text lol forgot:

text 1:  Roronoa Zoro
text 2: The Swordsman


----------



## tank! (Jun 23, 2006)

^One week between requests. ie. ask again on the 27th.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 23, 2006)

ah.. so this saturday i can request again, right?  my last request was last saturday thats why


----------



## Tonza (Jun 23, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Tonza* -



Thanks a bunch. It rocks.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 23, 2006)

Sig Request for Murasaki:

Stock: NOS even has a picture that proves it.
Text:Bleed Your Death Upon Me


----------



## tank! (Jun 23, 2006)

^One week between requests, shirou-chan  you just got an avvy yesterday.


----------



## Atreyu (Jun 23, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Atreyu* -
> Darker
> 
> 
> Lighter




HOLLY cubcakes!!
thats freakin nice thanks alot!


----------



## Slips (Jun 23, 2006)

sig and avvy please Avatars please my last for a year me thinks 

Avatar

*stock:* 

*Size:* 150*150

*Style:* I'll leave it to your liking. No typo 

Siggy

*Stock:* 

*Size:* 400*125

*Style* To your own liking

*Notes:* Just zoro and mihawk please typo my name 

Thanks


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 23, 2006)

reuqest for anyone....

Stock for Avy:


Stock for siggy:


*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:* the ones i posted above

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig and avy are:* anything

*The Size I want is:* avy 150 x 150 siggy 400 x 125

*The Theme I want is:* anything

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:* on the avy *DM* on the siggy *Drunken Master*..

Could someonr please do my request and thanks in advance...


----------



## Sasori (Jun 23, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *Alreadii Sumwun*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect 

Im so glad i requested for u this time


----------



## Tuan (Jun 23, 2006)

Sig & Ava request plz... 

*SIG*
*stock:* *OR* 
*Size:*400x120? or a little bigger is fine 2
*color:* anything looks good with you
*text 1* "Itachi Uchiha"
*text 2* my name some where in the sig"7uan-Kun"

*AVATAR*
*size:*125x125
*text:*"7-K"

thanx you in advance =3


----------



## tank! (Jun 23, 2006)

@slips; didn't you just get one from yoshitsune?

I'll take *7-*k's.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 23, 2006)

wahhh i thought that ment like ava and sig....two requests cause like im not changing my ava when gettin a sig


----------



## tank! (Jun 23, 2006)

^ Well, as long as mura's ok with it then i guess its fine.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 23, 2006)

Request for Tank please~!

*Size - *(your choice, as long as it's not small)
*Color -* (something dark like?)
*Text (1) -* Raining  (new username)
*Stock - *wallpapers_Snow_Ayasal_13169.jpg"]original picture (recommended) resized picture
If the original doesn't work, please download *Link Removed*.
*Anything else - *a matching avatar would be nice 
Also, please save the the sig/avy in .PNG format.

Sankyuu's in advance! (^_____^)


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 23, 2006)

Siggeh Request:
*Stock*:

*Colors*: Whatever you prefer
*Text*: Ryubaka, bottom right corner
*Size*: pretty big. Your choice overall tho.


----------



## Tuan (Jun 23, 2006)

@Ryubaka: that is a awsome pic of them..



> 7-kun, spam=bad



me sorry....


----------



## tank! (Jun 24, 2006)

7-kun, spam=bad. and keep those sigs off, people..save us some scrolling.

@lavender;
*Spoiler*: __ 



 sure..but you haven't worn the other one i made yet?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 24, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Sorry about the other request.
> But Heres an awsome request for Murasaki.
> Sig & Avy.
> Pixels: Random
> ...


Re-Posting my request.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## murasex (Jun 24, 2006)

Lizard-kun, read the rules please.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 24, 2006)

hey well its been a week since my request to murasaki, so I have a request for tank.  sorry for requesting 2 days too early.



			
				Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> hey there, i have a request for tank:
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 24, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Lizard-kun, read the rules please.


Oh.
Sorry Mura.
Almost done?

-Lizard-kun


----------



## J c (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, this shop's gotten a lot busier ever since requests are on daily basis 

Anywho, Request for *Murasaki*, Gomen for giving you so much work 

Stock - 

Text - Mura's choice ^^;

Font - Mura's choice ^^;

Size - Mura's choice ^^;

Oh, and a matching avatar please  Thanks

Well, have fun


----------



## hayate-kun (Jun 24, 2006)

ahh...finals are finally done, sorry i haven't been able to come and help. But, from now on i should have lots of free time, so i can take requests as well.

oh, and if no one has started on ryubaka's request, i'll do it.


----------



## tank! (Jun 25, 2006)

Good to see you back, hayate 

My list:
Amaethon
7uan-kun
Elven Ninja
Lavender Raine

Still up for grabs:
Slips
Drunken Master


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 25, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> @lavender;
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that's for when I become Senior. The one I just requested is for my new username change, which should be happening soon as I already posted my request.  

I will wear it, don't worry.


----------



## tank! (Jun 25, 2006)

*Amaethon*,




please cred and enjoy 

Up next, _7-kun_, _Elven_ and _Lavender_.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jun 25, 2006)

Here's your request, Ryubaka. Hope you like it.

Alright tank, i'll do slips and drunken master's next then.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 25, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *Amaethon*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, sir. It looks incredible. I don't suppose you could make a tut on how you did this?


----------



## tank! (Jun 25, 2006)

Amaethon said:
			
		

> Thanks, sir. It looks incredible. I don't suppose you could make a tut on how you did this?



A good magician never reveals his secrets


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 25, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> Alright tank, i'll do slips and drunken master's next then.


yahe thanks....


----------



## hayate-kun (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, i really like your current one DM, but anyways here are your requests:

Avvy,

Siggy,


And here are your requests, Slips:

Avvy,

Siggy,


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 25, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Well, i really like your current one DM, but anyways here are your requests:
> 
> Avvy,
> 
> ...


yahe thanks Yossarian..omg u changed your name....thanks for the awsome siggy and avy ill wear it proudly..


----------



## Procyon (Jun 25, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> A good magician never reveals his secrets



Aww, but I wanna learn. Can I be your apprentice?


----------



## Slips (Jun 25, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Avvy,
> 
> Siggy,



Rofl I missed this for ages as I wasnt looking for the right name 

Cherrs mate awesome. rep and cred on the way


----------



## murasex (Jun 25, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Sorry about the other request.
> But Heres an awsome request for Murasaki.
> Sig & Avy.
> Pixels: Random
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








*I realized I messed up on the border. I'll fix it if asked.
Save.  =)




Hayate-kun, Yossarian, glad to have to back!






*Shirou's* and _Ansatsu's_ next.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes please fix it.
I love teh Avatar.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## murasex (Jun 25, 2006)

_Lizard_, 
Here is the fixed border.

Save.  



			
				Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Sig Request for Murasaki:
> 
> Stock: Here is the fixed border.
> Text:Bleed Your Death Upon Me




*Shirou.*
Darker -


Lighter -


Saturated -


*Please save.* =D








*Ansatsu's *next. =)


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 25, 2006)

Whhaaaa~ Thank you sooo much! =D *reps*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey I have a Request for Mur and/or Tank....May I please have a Siggy and Avy Please...Thanks  

*Stocks*: 



*Style*: I want it to have a dark feel to it...But as far as design ill leave it in your hands..

*Size*: Avy = 150x150  Siggy = A nice Decent Size...

*Text* - Oni Giri

Thanks Alot Guys...Appreciate it soo Much.


----------



## murasex (Jun 26, 2006)

Ansatsu_Daichou said:
			
		

> Wow, this shop's gotten a lot busier ever since requests are on daily basis
> 
> Anywho, Request for *Murasaki*, Gomen for giving you so much work
> 
> ...



Sig. 


_I completely forgot about the avy. ROFL_ 

Avy.
*inserts avy later* 


Please save. =D





*Sandai Kitetsu's* next.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2006)

THANKS!!  Cant wait to see it


----------



## J c (Jun 26, 2006)

Keke, Thanks Mura~ Lovin' your work still  +reps foh sho!


----------



## Jason (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey M,

Havent really seen you in a while, and I see your a mod now..Congrats! Anyway I got a request for you if you want or can do it. 

Stock: Click

Text: Whatever suits you, but it has to have my name on it else people will whine that you made it and im rippin' it.

All of the other things are up to you, Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## murasex (Jun 26, 2006)

*Ansatsu_Daichou* -
Avy *click* =3




			
				Sandai Kitetsu said:
			
		

> Hey I have a Request for Mur and/or Tank....May I please have a Siggy and Avy Please...Thanks
> 
> *Stocks*:
> 
> ...



Sig. =)

Darker-


Lighter-


White border-


Avy.
Darker version.
Lighter version.
White border.

_*And I completely forgot about the other image...*_

Please save. =D








*Sektor's* next.


_*Remember, I will not be here this weekend.*_


----------



## tank! (Jun 26, 2006)

*7uan-kun,*




*
Elven Ninja*



Cred and enjoy 

Next is _Raining_.


----------



## Tuan (Jun 26, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *7uan-kun,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! **clap hands** if your a girl want to marry me?  lol! its AWSOME!!!! CRED FOR SURE!


----------



## tank! (Jun 26, 2006)

XDD glad you liked it.  and i'm a guy.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 27, 2006)

HOly shit dude!! THat's amazing! instant rep man, i <3 you


----------



## Yondy (Jun 28, 2006)

Weee.. another request... for .. Mura this time, please. =)

*Stock -*


*Size -* The Usual (Same as my last Yondaime Signature. =))

*Text -*
Yellow Flash

Innocent Smile
*
Style -*

Ah.. crapp... I remember there was a signature you made for someone in this shop before.. it looked sort of like this - 

Only it was blue, and there it was a girl.

Anyway, could you make the signature pretty much the exact same? Or something simalir? Thankies Kristina!


----------



## tank! (Jun 28, 2006)

Lavender *Raining*,


Avvy..
And two variations...saved in .png format as per request.




I'm really happy with how these ones came out, hope you are too!! Anyway cred and enjoy


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 28, 2006)

Think it's been about a week since i requested last.

Artist: Tank
Pixels: Random
Style: Pirateish wornout look
Text: "Captain Jack Sparrow Terror of the seas"

Thanks alot.


----------



## murasex (Jun 28, 2006)

Midnight Sun said:
			
		

> Weee.. another request... for .. Mura this time, please. =)
> 
> *Stock -*
> 
> ...



I have no idea which sig style of mine you were talking about. xDDDD
So I elaborated! =D

Sig.


Save pwease.  








> I won't be here much on Friday--not at all on Saturday or Sunday.
> Sektor is pretty much my last request. =x









*Sektor*, I'm having trouble with yours but it might just turn out like this style--The one I did for Sun--Evan. ^^;;;


----------



## Yondy (Jun 28, 2006)

Wee!!! Mura you are awesome! Thanks so much! I love it


----------



## Jason (Jun 28, 2006)

> Sektor, I'm having trouble with yours but it might just turn out like this style--The one I did for Sun--Evan. ^^;;;



;o, Sounds very mysterious. Take your time, But can it be done before upcoming Sunday? Because Im going to Paris for 2 weeks. Thanks for all the trouble M, You still owe me some crap lol.


----------



## murasex (Jun 28, 2006)

=D! I'm glad you do! I'm sorry I didn't get it the way you asked but... I wasn't sure what you were asking... =o 

Come by again soon, Evan! =D






			
				Sektor said:
			
		

> ;o, Sounds very mysterious. Take your time, But can it be done before upcoming Sunday? Because Im going to Paris for 2 weeks. Thanks for all the trouble M, You still owe me some crap lol.


Sektor, if you've been paying any attention to my recent posts, I will not be here this weekend. And I'm not even going to comment to that last remark.

I hope you get crap!


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 28, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> Lavender *Raining*,
> 
> 
> Avvy..
> ...


Yippee!!!!!!!

*  x100000000*

Thanks a bunch~! *reps*


----------



## Roy (Jun 28, 2006)

do u guys make banners?? and if u do can u make me 1 I dont care who does it aslong as some1 does  size: a normal banner sizetext: The Lord Of The Rings FCstock:​Is there anything else I forgot?? ​


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2006)

2 sigs please, from Mura

1st Pic
Stock-


Size: 400x125

Color: If you can, but not necessary( dark blue if you can though )

Text: King of Freischutz

If you can't do the whole picture then only do the bottom

2nd Pic
Stock-


Size: 400x125

Style: a light, somewhat muddled background is prefered.

Text: Organization XIII


Please tell me if I left out any details, thank you in advance.


----------



## tank! (Jun 29, 2006)

@lizard; for some reason i can't see the image :S

@gaara; i'll take yours.

@finalmessenger; mura's away this weekend so you'll have to wait until next week i'm afraid.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2006)

oh man, is there anyone else who can take it this week?  If not, I'll wait till next week then.


----------



## tank! (Jun 29, 2006)

I can..............


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 29, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> @lizard; for some reason i can't see the image :S


Try it now.


----------



## tank! (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, it works now


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks a lot, appreciate it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 29, 2006)

Yo!

The Uzumaki Naruto FC had a fanart contest. I promised the winning fanartist I'd user his/her art to make a FC banner for the club! And so, here I am. 

Requested a pimped up FC banner using the following stock:



Text: "Uzumaki Naruto Fanclub," "Uzumaki Naruto FC," "Naruto Fanclub," or the "Naruto FC."

W/e works! 

Dimensions: Again, w/e works. Just as long as it's a friendly size for fanclub banners. ^_^

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tank! (Jun 29, 2006)

*Gaara,*



_Lizard-kun_, coming up.

I'll also take _TenshiOni_'s.


----------



## Roy (Jun 29, 2006)

thank u so much tank!!! ill rep u but your going to have to wait since I just repped u for making my gaara sig but dont worry ill rep u mayb ebu tomorrow


----------



## az0r (Jun 30, 2006)

Request for Murosaki

Text: Cs_3172
Stock: 

thanx alot ^^ reps and credit
ok  can i change the request for anyone who is able/willing to do it thanx ^^


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jul 1, 2006)

Its been a week since I last posted a request so here I go
*For:* Murasaki
*Stocks:* Link for avatar and Link for avatar
*Text:* She Is My Heart (By Chrno) And He Is My Soul (by Rosette)
*Notes:* If its possible on Rosette can u get her stigmata? And on Chrno that seal watch thingie?


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 1, 2006)

Shirou-chan and Cursed_Seal3172, like tank had said before "mura's away this weekend so you'll have to wait until next week i'm afraid." The people available this week are me and tank, so you can either wait a week for mura or we can take your requests.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 1, 2006)

A request for tank 

Both Sig and Ava

*SigStock:*Click me!
*Size:* same as the itachi uchiha one that you made.^^
*Color:* anything but not to dark
*Text1:* "Always by your side"
*Text2:* my name(7-K) if it doesnt go with the sig dont put it in. 

AvaStock:
*size:*125x125
*stock:*click me again!
*Text:* in the stock you wil see a little  painting so can you put "7-K" where she is painting in some kind of paint font? if possible..if you cant than you dont have to do the avatar.. 

Thanx again Tank


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

He guys, I would love to make some signatures for people. I really havent seen anything Ive liked to make a sig with, So maybe doing other peoples signatures would be good.


Could i join?


----------



## tank! (Jul 1, 2006)

Mura's should be back by monday (sicne she is only away for the weekend), so she should be able to take your requests then cursed and shirou.

@azuken; well you definitely have some experience. But sicne mura's in charge, please wait until monday where she'll give you some questions and possibly a little trial.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey tank.
Remember my jack sparrow sig?
:/


----------



## Shadowfox (Jul 1, 2006)

This is my first request ever! So yeah...

I'd like a sig and avy of this Cloud and Sephy pic! I was thinking a split cell avy...does that make any sense? =/ Well just as long as it says Shadowfox, I'm happy. ^__^


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tank! (Jul 2, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Hey tank.
> Remember my jack sparrow sig?
> :/



Yes, I do. I'm working on it.
Please have patience.


----------



## azuken (Jul 2, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> Mura's should be back by monday (sicne she is only away for the weekend), so she should be able to take your requests then cursed and shirou.
> 
> @azuken; well you definitely have some experience. But sicne mura's in charge, please wait until monday where she'll give you some questions and possibly a little trial.



Alright, Monday i shall wait.


----------



## tank! (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lizard-kun,*

The stock you gave me was..unworkable, to say the least. :S I tried a larger version but wasn't happy with it, so used a different stock.

*Spoiler*: __ 






If you'd prefer the original stock, i can try it with that bg. Otherwise, here you go  please cred. 




_Final messenger_, coming up.

Hayate/yossarian, can you take shadowfox's?


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

Sure, I'll take shadowfox's then.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 2, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *Lizard-kun,*
> 
> The stock you gave me was..unworkable, to say the least. :S I tried a larger version but wasn't happy with it, so used a different stock.
> 
> ...


Awsome man.
Thanks.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

Here's your request Shadowfox;

Avvy,


Sig,


----------



## tank! (Jul 2, 2006)

*Final messenger*,



and the second is on its way.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for the first sig, I love it


----------



## tank! (Jul 3, 2006)

*Final messenger,*

the second. 




_TenshiOni_'s is coming up.


----------



## Shadowfox (Jul 3, 2006)

Hayate-kun, is that you? 

Anyway, I love the way they turned out, the colors are perfect...

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey I have a sig request for tank:

stock: 

text: Portgas D. Ace
text: "Fire Fist Ace"

The rest is up to you buddy


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 3, 2006)

Shadowfox said:
			
		

> Hayate-kun, is that you?
> 
> Anyway, I love the way they turned out, the colors are perfect...
> 
> Thanks a bunch



Ya, its me. Havent had time to drop by the fanclubs lately, i'm also waiting for kei-chan. Anyways, glad you liked them.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 3, 2006)

hey can somebody make me a sig and avatar if somebody is willing to plz reply I will tell u the details from there


----------



## Tuan (Jul 3, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> A request for tank
> 
> Both Sig and Ava
> 
> ...



just reposting...


----------



## Constantine (Jul 3, 2006)

Request for Tank

Sig and avatar
For the sig:
Pic: Itachi with hokage hat and uniform
Backround colour: Not too light but red and Black included
on the top of the hokage Itachi put Hokage Uchiha Itachi and somewhere on there put "Hate me and Detest me" on.

For Avatar:
Pic: similar to the sig but only Hokage Itachi's head
Backround colour: same as sig
I'll give you full credit and rep.


----------



## tank! (Jul 3, 2006)

@7uan-kun; i am aware of your request, there is no need to repost. it's coming.

@Hokage Uchiha Itachi; read the first post. You need to provide stock.

And please turn off your sigs people!!!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for the sig, Tank!  Reps for you!


----------



## tank! (Jul 3, 2006)

You're welcome. 

*TenshiOni,*

Large;


and small


enjoy 

_7uan-kun_, coming up.


----------



## az0r (Jul 4, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> Request for Murosaki
> 
> Text: Cs_3172
> Stock:
> ...



could i change request for anyone who is able/willing to do it thanx ^^


----------



## Rockafeller (Jul 4, 2006)

can I make a request now I have 35 posts...yes you can achmed! why thank you me!

Images:

To who evr is going to make this or not, can I request a sig and a avy.... please?


Infomation:

text: Fay D. Flowright
text colors:FFFFFF
background color: could you make it a light blue and white highleted sort of thing? kind of like my sig bellow
font: zado, I think?
font download: 
I can make a sig and avy too just not as detailed as you can since I only have 7.0 photoshop .

TY!!


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright, i'll take Cursed_Seal's and Achmed's.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 4, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> *TenshiOni,*
> 
> ...


AWESOME.

Thanks, Tank. I'm sure the contest winner will be pleased.


----------



## Rockafeller (Jul 4, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Alright, i'll take Cursed_Seal's and Achmed's.


 TY~!!!!


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 4, 2006)

First is Cursed_Seal's sig request;



Next Achmed's
Avvy,


Sig,


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jul 4, 2006)

i'm not sure if you guys take banner requests if not then pm me and ill delete this, but i have seen your guys work and i would love for you to do this for me. well i have been playing cabal since the closed beta has started and now that i have reached maz lvl i would like to create a guild. we currently are working on the forums but me and my co-leaders lack the ability to make a banner. i would really love it if you guys could help us out in making this banner. i would like it to have all the current akatsuki memebers that we know of, and thanks in advance.
pictures:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Colors - Black/Dark Red

Size - 750 x 160 or large enough to fit on this site Link removed

Theme - a dark kind of evil theme

Text - want it to say "Akatsuki" in the middle of the banner

If you guys can with the akatsuki leader pic could you have it in the middle?


----------



## Constantine (Jul 4, 2006)

*REQUEST For SIG And AVATAR*

Request 
 
Sig and avatar
For the sig:
Pic: ,  and  can u take the itachi pics resize them to make on sig
Backround colour: Not too light, but include: white or yellow, red, and Black.
Theme: Evil and Dark
 On the top of of the sig put Hokage Uchiha Itachi and somewhere on there put "Hate me and Detest me".

For Avatar:
Pic: 
Backround colour: same as sig
Theme: Evil and Dark


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 4, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:
			
		

> i'm not sure if you guys take banner requests if not then pm me and ill delete this



You posted both here AND at the Sig and Ava Studio...
Just choose one place to request and not two.
So either delete this or the other post


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jul 4, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> You posted both here AND at the Sig and Ava Studio...
> Just choose one place to request and not two.
> So either delete this or the other post


sry. im gonna delete the other post. im gonna keep the post in this thread.


----------



## murasex (Jul 4, 2006)

*Sektor's*, *Shirou-chan's*, and *Hokage Uchiha Itachi's* are mine.



> Also, *DO NOT REPOST YOUR REQUESTS!*




*Azuken* - 

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				azuken said:
			
		

> He guys, I would love to make some signatures for people. I really havent seen anything Ive liked to make a sig with, So maybe doing other peoples signatures would be good.
> 
> 
> Could i join?



Well, well, it sure is nice to have more makers! =D
Please fill this form out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Weekend Shop--App. *
_
What program do you use for your graphics making?
How long have you been making graphics?
Have you ever used tutorials?
Have you ever been influenced by tutorials?
Do you think you may be able to handle the shop by yourself?
If so, how long?
Have you ever owned/made a grpahics shop?
What do you feel about short notices? Surprises? Changes?
What kind of graphics may you produce? List.
****Have you checked out my tutorial? 
**Main**There's another thing but it isn't necessary... but I want to see what you'll come up with. Check out my tutorial. It isn't hard to follow._



_And post your resources. =D Also, some work of yours._









> Completely forgot from last post here but the Weekend Shop has some userbar's if anyone wants to link us in sig. --All thanks to aznguy28!


----------



## Rockafeller (Jul 4, 2006)

What program do you use for your graphics making?

*Adobe photoshop 7.0*
How long have you been making graphics?
*4 weeks*
Have you ever used tutorials?
*no but I've taken advice and classes.. in a way*
Have you ever been influenced by tutorials?
*no*
Do you think you may be able to handle the shop by yourself?
*In a way yes*
If so, how long?
*as long as you need*
Have you ever owned/made a grpahics shop?
*no*
What do you feel about short notices? Surprises? Changes?
*I can adjust quickly, fine with me.*
What kind of graphics may you produce? List.
*signatures*
****Have you checked out my tutorial? 
*no*

resources: dont know what you fully mean?

work:




some of those were easly made...


----------



## tank! (Jul 4, 2006)

Apologies for the late-ness, i had an internet outage 

*7uan-kun,*


enjoy and cred.

_Elven Ninja_, coming up.

@achmed; are you joining as well?


----------



## Tuan (Jul 5, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> Apologies for the late-ness, i had an internet outage
> 
> *7uan-kun,*
> 
> ...



YaY!!! thanx alot Tank! Reps and Reps and more!!!


----------



## murasex (Jul 5, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Its been a week since I last posted a request so here I go
> *For:* Murasaki
> *Stocks:* Nintendo seems to have begun Wii production already, October launch possible. and Nintendo seems to have begun Wii production already, October launch possible.
> *Text:* She Is My Heart (By Chrno) And He Is My Soul (by Rosette)
> *Notes:* If its possible on Rosette can u get her stigmata? And on Chrno that seal watch thingie?



I had no idea what you were talking about for that note section you put in. XDD


*Spoiler*: __ 



Darker-


Lighter-





Please save. =)








> *Hokage Uchiha Itachi's* next.









*achmed the cheesenapper*, resources means the sites on where you get your brushes/textures/whatever you use basically. xDD 

I need you to make something. Anything. And we'll see how you go from there. =D


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks once again Murasaki! If it will lemme rep u *rep*


----------



## Yosha (Jul 5, 2006)

Sig and ava..........Muraksi or tank!

Text: Hyuuga Neji on the avvy and never give up... on the sig in cursive like hand writing.

Stock:


color: red and black and a little yelow
size: sig-360x100 avvy-150x150 about


----------



## tank! (Jul 5, 2006)

*Elven Ninja*,
 very sorry for the delay, been having pc troubles. :S



I'll take _Yellow-Haird Hokage_'s.


----------



## Rockafeller (Jul 5, 2006)

recources: deviantart and some other places i jst look up in google.

I'm sorry, I can to better I just cant think of any thing at the moment....


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jul 5, 2006)

On mine i think u posted the same sig twice... a their both named the same and b there IS no difference....


----------



## Rockafeller (Jul 5, 2006)

That was an accident, dont you see how the text was the same and on how it was deleted.


----------



## tank! (Jul 5, 2006)

No spam people. And please,

TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!!!

Thankyou.

edit: *Yellow-haired hokage*;




@everyone; i shall be taking a week or so off beginning this weekend.


----------



## murasex (Jul 6, 2006)

Hokage Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> Request
> 
> Sig and avatar
> For the sig:
> ...



Darker-


Lighter-


Normal-


Avy*click*

Save.




*achmed the cheesenapper*, your sigs are good but we need to work with you a little bit more. See where your style is.



*ATTENTION*​


> *Tank will be taking a break this weekend and furthermore in the next week.*


----------



## az0r (Jul 6, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> First is Cursed_Seal's sig request;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanx ALot ^^


----------



## Rockafeller (Jul 6, 2006)

achmed the cheesenapper said:
			
		

> TY~!!!!


 Already said it.  but thanx again!!


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 6, 2006)

Whoa thats awesome man!  Thanks!!! Your sigs never let me down.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 6, 2006)

Just a quick request for anyone: 

Could someone add the words "Hunter x Hunter" to the lower right hand corner of this sig: 



using a similar -- or exactly the same -- font & style as this One Piece sig of mine:


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

Here you are TenshiOni, i've used a similar font since i have no idea what font was originally used.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 7, 2006)

Heyo, I was wondering if I could place a request. 



I leave all else up to you.  Thanks.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 7, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Here you are TenshiOni, i've used a similar font since i have no idea what font was originally used.


Thanks a ton.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a just a quick request for Murasaki
Stock: 

can Murasaki take the text off the top of the sig and on the bottom of sig off and put Hokage Uchiha Itachi on the inside left right hand Corner and put "Hate Me and Detest Me" under it , with an evil font, and can u Make it bigger Thanks


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

Hokage Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> I have a just a quick request for anybody
> Stock:
> 
> can some body take the text off the top of the sig and on the bottom of sig off and put Hokage Uchiha Itachi+ "Hate Me And Detest Me" under it on the inside left right hand Corner, with an evil font.Thanks



Mura did that right? She'll give it a quick edit for you when she gets on.

Alright Am?thσn, i'll take your request.


----------



## Mete0ra (Jul 7, 2006)

I want to request a signature  

colors: anything dark
style: dark and gloomy
picture: Tenten FC Sasuke on one side of the sig and Naruto on the other
size: 500x100 if possible, if not your choice

I want it to say Mete0ra on it
Thanks


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

Mete0ra said:
			
		

> I want to request a signature
> 
> colors: anything dark
> style: dark and gloomy
> ...



Here you are, 


And i'll send Am?thσn's through a pm since he informed me to do so.


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 7, 2006)

*yo*

yo can i get sigs outa these
color:Keep The color of the pic
style: Shiny


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

RockLeeForLife said:
			
		

> yo can i get sigs outa these
> color:Keep The color of the pic
> style: Shiny



Alright, i'll post back with the request.


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 7, 2006)

okay just post it wen got it


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

RockLeeForLife said:
			
		

> okay just post it wen got it



Here's your request,


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 7, 2006)

thank you it's awesome can i request another?


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

RockLeeForLife said:
			
		

> thank you it's awesome can i request another?



Yes, you can request one more time. Then you'll have to wait a week until your next request. And also please try to turn of your sigs when posting.


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 8, 2006)

ok heres the request

Color: Green And Black
Style: Shiny
Stock: 
Text: The Lotus Blooms Twice In Konohamaru


And Add My Accountname To The Bottom Lefthand Corner


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

RockLeeForLife said:
			
		

> ok heres the request
> 
> Color: Green And Black
> Style: Shiny
> ...



Yea, thats a wallpaper. I don't think it'll work too well as a sig. Please provide a good quality stock, or i can't do your request.


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 8, 2006)

Will This One Work?


Color: Green And Black
Style: Shiny
Text: Thr LOtus of Konohamaru Blooms Twice


And Just Put My Accountname on it to


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

Please do not double post, instead just click the edit button. And as i said before turn off your signatures too.

If you want a Lee signature, i'll make one for you. The stocks you've provided are not clean and probably will not look good in a signature. I'll post back with your request using a cleaner stock, so just sit tight.

Edit- How about this? Pretty shiney eh?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 8, 2006)

A Kakashi request.  For anyone to do.

*Signature*
_Stock_:  You can use this or this one.  Either one is fine with me. If you have better stock with Kakashi, unleashing his chidori as a teen, let me know.
_Size_: Your call.
_Color_: Light Blue/Blue/DarkBlue whatever one bodes well with the stock.
_Text_: Hatake Kakashi
_Text2:_  Any Other text you think would go well with the theme(Kakashi).
_Other_:  Can some make the signature, rounded and than another with sharp corners.

*Avatar*
_Stock_: Same condition as the sig.
_Size_: 150x150
_Color_: Light Blue/Blue/DarkBlue 
_Text_: None.
_Other_: A rounded avatar and a non-rounded avatar would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> A Kakashi request.  For anyone to do.
> 
> *Signature*
> _Stock_:  You can use this or this one.  Either one is fine with me. If you have better stock with Kakashi, unleashing his chidori as a teen, let me know.
> ...



Yea, finding good stocks with teen kakashi w/chidori is pretty damn hard. So i'll use the ones you gave me. I'll post back with your request.


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 8, 2006)

thats awesome thanks
can i request avatars? or do i wait a week


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

RockLeeForLife said:
			
		

> thats awesome thanks
> can i request avatars? or do i wait a week



Yes, please wait a week.


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 8, 2006)

k
Can We Share Are Sigs?


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

RockLeeForLife said:
			
		

> k
> Can We Share Are Sigs?



Share? I dont know what you mean.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 8, 2006)

RockLeeForLife said:
			
		

> k
> Can We Share Are Sigs?



You mean this:
Obsessed

Sorry, for bumping in.  I'll delete this in a bit.


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 8, 2006)

I mean Like With People Share The Stuff We Request And You made For us
I mean Shareing The Sigs You made for us with buddys


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

RockLeeForLife said:
			
		

> I mean Like With People Share The Stuff We Request And You made For us
> I mean Shareing The Sigs You made for us with buddys



Well, i made those for you. If your friends also want to request something, tell them to post in here with their request. If they're not in the forum, you'll have to wait a week for your next request which then you can post in here with their requests.

And also please give credit to those who made your sigs.


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 8, 2006)

oh Okay
And Thanks For The Sigs


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's your request Hokage Naruto;

rounded avvy,


normal avvy,


sig,


P.S.- if you don't wear the sig i will, i really like this one.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

Eternal Zero. said:
			
		

> REQUEST DENIED -_Weekend Shop _



Alright, I'll post back with your request.


----------



## murasex (Jul 8, 2006)

*RockLeeForLife* is suspended from requesting at the Weekend Shop. 

*Eternal Zero* has already posted a request at Shirou's shop. Do not do his request.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 8, 2006)

i thought i was aloud to request a different sig at a different shop?

I will delete it then...

wow, im sorry i messed up


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *RockLeeForLife* is suspended from requesting at the Weekend Shop.
> 
> *Eternal Zero* has already posted a request at Shirou's shop. Do not do his request.



Damn it, i just finished his too. Alright, you heard bosslady, both of you! Next time read the first post to learn the rules.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 8, 2006)

can you save me the sig+ava, how do i get it back?


----------



## murasex (Jul 8, 2006)

Read the first post.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 8, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Here's your request Hokage Naruto;
> 
> rounded avvy,
> 
> ...



*eyes tear*  Thanks, I love it soooo much.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> *eyes tear*  Thanks, I love it soooo much.



You're very welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok I'm Going To Be Honest I've Requested Sigs And Avatars On Diffrent Threads


----------



## Mete0ra (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for the sig Yossarian, its awesome =)


----------



## Yosha (Jul 9, 2006)

since i did it wrong the first time, i guess im supposed to do it again

sig+ava....Yossarian

stock:


Text on avvy: copy ninja...
Text on sig: "Hatake Kakashi" under that I want it to say "Sharingan & Raikiri"
color: light colors, maybe some blood spots...
Avvy size: 125x125
sig size:  400x121

please and thanx...


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 9, 2006)

Sig + Avy -.Goku (I hope he still makes it.. im not sure the strike thru doesnt mean hes not here anymore)
Picture:

Text Avy- Non, or if best ARCHangel'
Text Sig- Deadly bugs do deadly things.
avy size- 125x125
Sig size- 125 (height) 300 or 325 (width)

Thanks.


----------



## Jason (Jul 9, 2006)

Im really sorry to do this but I requested a sig on page 37 and since it has been a week or so I wanted to ask if it still can be done..


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

Eternal Zero. said:
			
		

> since i did it wrong the first time, i guess im supposed to do it again
> 
> sig+ava....Yossarian
> 
> ...



I'll post your request soon.

@ARCHangel'- I don't know where .Goku has been but, for now its only me and Murasaki that's available to do requests. So you can either wait for .Goku to return or request it from us.

@Sektor- Has anyone accepted to do your request? If they did just wait until  they're done, if not i can take your request.


----------



## murasex (Jul 9, 2006)

*Eternal Zero's *requests are not welcomed here. *Please read first post.*




_Sektor_, yours will be done soon. =);;;;


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Eternal Zero's *requests are not welcomed here. *Please read first post.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got it!  and you heard her sektor!


----------



## Yosha (Jul 9, 2006)

I Read the first post.....I did not break the rules, i re-did the request because i did something wrong...


----------



## murasex (Jul 9, 2006)

You were trying to take advantage of NF's GFX shops. That will not be tolerated here. 

*Now please stop posting spam.*
Don't even reply. Just stop posting here.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 9, 2006)

um Mura can u do my quick request on page 41 thanks


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 9, 2006)

ARCHangel' said:
			
		

> Sig + Avy -Murasaki
> Picture:
> 
> Text Avy- Non, or if best ARCHangel'
> ...



Ill ask Murasaki to do it then if .Goku isnt here. Thanks.


----------



## BreakTheFourthWall (Jul 9, 2006)

Stock for sig: Link removed, Link removed
Size: You choose
Text: Propaganda (small, in bottom corner), "Hinata", "I won't run anymore"
Color: Blue or purple

Thanks


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

BreakTheFourthWall said:
			
		

> Stock for sig: Link removed (unless you have a better Hinata pic)
> Size: You choose
> Text: Propaganda
> Color: Blue or purple
> ...



Did you want just Hinata? or both of them together?

@Hokage Uchiha Itachi- the request you had can't be done. The sigs are take it or leave it as it says so in the first post. So you'll have to wait until you can request again.

@RockLeeForLife- You are currently on the Suspended/Banned list, so please stop asking for requests. And btw I already did two requests for you. Stop bothering me.


----------



## BreakTheFourthWall (Jul 9, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Did you want just Hinata? or both of them together?


Just Hinata.  Also, I added in another picture, you can use either, or both, whatever you can work with.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

BreakTheFourthWall said:
			
		

> Just Hinata.  Also, I added in another picture, you can use either, or both, whatever you can work with.



Alright, i guess i'll use the first one since the other one aint showing. I'll post back with your request.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 9, 2006)

You know what, can you do my request Yossarian? Cause it seems like the other guys not here and you have time to do the request.


----------



## BreakTheFourthWall (Jul 9, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Alright, i guess i'll use the first one since the other one aint showing. I'll post back with your request.


Here are some others.

Does that work? Unless you've already started.  That pic just works better with what I want the sig to say.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

BreakTheFourthWall said:
			
		

> Here are some others.
> 
> Does that work? Unless you've already started.  That pic just works better with what I want the sig to say.



Yea, that's fine. I'll use that in your request.

@ARCHangel'- Mura's probably just busy with something, and I have couple of requests to do so please wait until Mura's back or after I finish the other requests. So, just sit tight.


----------



## murasex (Jul 10, 2006)

ARCHangel' said:
			
		

> Ill ask Murasaki to do it then if .Goku isnt here. Thanks.



Sig.


Avy.


Save.




*Sektor*, yours will take awhile.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks, saved and hosted.


----------



## .Syn. (Jul 10, 2006)

Yo, I have another request. Its for a layout, sorta. 
500x400px 
Stock - Pick One (I couldn't decide on one, so I'll leave it to the artist.)
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
-Grunge Style
-Red/Black scheme
-Text: Hidden Samurais


----------



## murasex (Jul 10, 2006)

None of those work.
And we don't do layouts at the moment.


----------



## .Syn. (Jul 10, 2006)

Fixed Links.  And I just need the pic.  I already have the layout done.


----------



## Mdawg (Jul 10, 2006)

Size- 400x95
Color- orange
Image(s)- Animexx (just use naruto from this picture)
Text-Mdawg


----------



## murasex (Jul 11, 2006)

*.Syn.*, I'm doings yours. I'm excited! ROFL





*Mdawg*, you need more posts than 1. So sorry.


----------



## BreakTheFourthWall (Jul 11, 2006)

Is someone doing mine? Just curious.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 11, 2006)

BreakTheFourthWall said:
			
		

> Is someone doing mine? Just curious.



I'm doing yours right now, just wait a bit.


----------



## murasex (Jul 11, 2006)

.Syn. said:
			
		

> Yo, I have another request. Its for a layout, sorta.
> 500x400px
> Stock - Pick One (I couldn't decide on one, so I'll leave it to the artist.)
> vlc
> ...



Odd size for a banner but here you go.



*runs*


----------



## BreakTheFourthWall (Jul 11, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I'm doing yours right now, just wait a bit.


Sorry if it sounded like I was suggesting it would take too long, I was just asking if someone was doing it at all because I wasn't sure (for not having enough posts or some other reason).  Thanks


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 11, 2006)

BreakTheFourthWall said:
			
		

> Sorry if it sounded like I was suggesting it would take too long, I was just asking if someone was doing it at all because I wasn't sure (for not having enough posts or some other reason).  Thanks



It's alright, here's your request.


----------



## BreakTheFourthWall (Jul 11, 2006)

Ooo, nice.  Thanks!


----------



## Mdawg (Jul 11, 2006)

how many posts do i need?


----------



## murasex (Jul 11, 2006)

You need *30 *posts.




And nice sig *Yossarian*. =D


----------



## Mdawg (Jul 11, 2006)

it didnt say u needed 30 posts


----------



## murasex (Jul 11, 2006)

I just changed it. 

From here on out, *requestors need 30 post or higher*. =D


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 11, 2006)

Signature

Signature
Image:
Color:Green DarkGreen
Text:RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster
Style: No Pain No Gain


----------



## Neji (Jul 11, 2006)

^ read the post above you


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 11, 2006)

Request for Mura.
Sig & Avy

Text: "Swift Steel Blade That Cuts Thourgh Faith" & "Lizard-kun"
Style: Cool looking,Crimson.
Pixels:Random

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slips (Jul 12, 2006)

Request Mura , Tank (sig+ava)

I recentely came across this image of Shanks and thought thats siggy material 

Stock : 

*Avatar* 

Size : 150*150

no typo


*Sig*

Size : 400*125/150

Text "slips" or none if you think it improves it.

Style : your work your choice. Nothing too bright though 



Cheers and no rush needed


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 12, 2006)

*Request For the Beauitful Mura*

That Picture is AWSOME Slips... I really like it.

Hey Mura I have a request for you..No Rush Either...

Can I have a Avy and Sig.

*Stocks*


*Style*
Yours...

*Avy Size*
Senior Member Size..I forget what size that is lol

_*Siggy Size*_
Do your thing....

*Text*
CP9


Thanks Alot I appreciate it..
Much Love


----------



## escamoh (Jul 12, 2006)

I have an avatar request for anyone willing to do it 

Stock: 
Text: kaizoku
Size: 125x125
Style/colors: up to you^^


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 12, 2006)

Too Many One Piece request.. ..Time for a dbz request 

*Sig Request*

*Stock:*


*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sig are:*The one i posted above..oh and can i have rounded boarders please....

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:*anything....nice colours

*The Size I want is:* 400 x 150

*The Theme I want is:* anything

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:**Drunken Master *or *Master Of Drunks*

so can someone please do my request


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 12, 2006)

Alright, i'll take escaflowne3 and Drunken Master's requests.


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 12, 2006)

Yossarian  said:
			
		

> Alright, i'll take escaflowne3 and Drunken Master's requests.


thanks Yossarian i cant wait..


----------



## murasex (Jul 12, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Request for Mura.
> Sig & Avy
> 
> Text: "Swift Steel Blade That Cuts Thourgh Faith" & "Lizard-kun"
> ...



Sig.


avy.

Save. <3








Next is *Slips.* =)






			
				The Slips said:
			
		

> Request Mura , Tank (sig+ava)
> 
> I recentely came across this image of Shanks and thought thats siggy material
> 
> ...



Sig.


Avy.

Save. =D









*Sandai Kitetsu's *next. :3


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 13, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Sig.
> 
> 
> avy.
> ...


Great work.
Thanks.


----------



## Slips (Jul 13, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Sig.
> 
> 
> Avy.
> ...




Outstanding Mura I knew that pic would make one hell of a sig. You have out done yourself :amazed

Rep and cred on the way


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jul 14, 2006)

sig request for Murasaki
sig+avy

renders: 
These?
These?
These?

style: white background, kind of angelish.
avy size: 125x125
sig size: 400x125/150 or what ever you think fits.
sig text: Elisha Cuthbert The Smex


----------



## hayate-kun (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's your request Drunken Master;



escaflowne3's next.

it might take long though, since somethings wrong with the Forums, it aint working for me.


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 14, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Here's your request Drunken Master;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice job it looks great thanks Yossarian ...reps..


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jul 14, 2006)

Sig request for Murasaki =]

Stock: 

Large Text: Jennifahhh!
Small Text: Ruler Of The Stuffed Animal World


----------



## murasex (Jul 15, 2006)

Sandai Kitetsu said:
			
		

> That Picture is AWSOME Slips... I really like it.
> 
> Hey Mura I have a request for you..No Rush Either...
> 
> ...



I randomly colored it. XDDD Enjoy.

Sig.


Avy.


Save or they'll be gone. ;o;










the 1 and only jj's next.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks So much Mura..The coloring is amazing..And the GIf is amazing as well..I appreciate it soo much..Much Love..Reps & Cred. delivered


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 15, 2006)

Can I Post A Request Now


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Avy.



What's the font of that pattern in the left edge? Mind to share please?  
And and, i think i could do your requests regarding to the pm 
(my pm box is pretty f***ed up so i dont use it .. full :/)


----------



## murasex (Jul 17, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:
			
		

> sig request for Murasaki
> sig+avy
> 
> renders:
> ...



Sig.


Avy.

Save pwease.   













*Shirou's *next. =D!















> I'm not going to be here for 3 weeks or so from July 21st to August... something.
> 
> Wednesday is my last Weekend shop day.
> 
> _*Weekend shop might be closed._














_Chaurie_, click texture. =D *click*

Chaurie, you should really empty it out. >_> And I need that banner for my fanfic. ;o; I tried making it myself, it doesn't like me. I want to destroy it.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the texture <3 

And shop will be gone, ohnoes ;-;
I hope  that tank or some others will manage to cope with the requests and keep this working during the period ur gone 

p.s.   i know i should empty it ... i'm just too laze, cos i have something kind-of-important stuff in there as well D:


----------



## Yondy (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey everyone.. again ^^

I feel like an ass for all of the requests I've made here, so hopefully this will be my last request.

I'm very grateful for all the sigs tthe people in this shop have made for me. =]

So, here's my last one.

For Mura please, since she's going for vacation, and I need sometihing to remember her by. <3 xD, i'm also really curious to see what she can do with this stock. =]

*For Signature :*

*Stock -*



Only use the guy with the crazy long hair and the guns pointed at him ^^.

Please try something completely different, and absolutely rape the stock if you have to, Mura. 

*Text -*

Gamma Akutabi

*Size -*

The usual. P:

*Preferable Colours -*

Blue, Silver, Black, White.

*For Avatar :*

*Stock -*

Same as above

*Text -*

Midnight Sun (In small font/letter/size/text etc.. >.>)

*Size -*

150X150

*Preferable Colours -*

Black and white. 

Thanks a bunch Kristi


----------



## murasex (Jul 17, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Sig request for Murasaki =]
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Shirou!

Sig.


Save! Yay! 









*



			Reminder: Going on vacation starting this weekend and the next 2 weekends.
		
Click to expand...

*









Next is Evan's. <3!!!













			
				Chaurie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the texture <3
> 
> And shop will be gone, ohnoes ;-;
> I hope that tank or some others will manage to cope with the requests and keep this working during the period ur gone
> ...


o_o; Important stuff? Pfft. Biggest lie ever!

ROFL 

EMPTY IT!!!!@!@~@!!!!~@!!!!!!


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jul 17, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Sig.
> 
> 
> Avy.
> ...


wow, thanks so much. the sig and avy look so good.


----------



## tank! (Jul 17, 2006)

Well everyone, since Mura is going on holiday i'm breaking off my hiatus and here I am.  I'm temp on dial-up net so things are going slow for me, but i'll do my best with the spare time I have.

Request away!!


----------



## murasex (Jul 18, 2006)

Midnight Sun said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.. again ^^
> 
> I feel like an ass for all of the requests I've made here, so hopefully this will be my last request.
> 
> ...




Siggeh. Hope you like it Evan!



Avy coming soon.











> *And no more requests for me. Done until I come back from trip. =)
> 
> Tank will be in charge for when I'm gone.*


----------



## Yondy (Jul 18, 2006)

!!

Absolutely love it Mura, perfect theme! 

You don't have to do the avy if you don't want to, since I have a pile of wonderful avies you made to use. ^^

Crap, I can't rep you again. ;-;

Thank so much


----------



## murasex (Jul 19, 2006)

_Uh oh... xDD I just realized that the avy is much lighter than the sig but oh well... >_>;;;;_




Wee! W00t! I liked how the sig came out too. xDDD


----------



## Tuan (Jul 19, 2006)

A sig request for Murasaki <3!

stock: CLICK ME!
size: 400x120?
theme: something amazing
Main text: "Uchiha Brothers"  um.you think you can put that in japanese? if not english is fine.
small text: 7uan-Kun....dont make it to noticeable.

THANX ALOT MURA!


----------



## murasex (Jul 19, 2006)

7uan, I'm not doing requests any more as of today. I said that earlier. xDDD



*Tank is more than available to do it.* =D!


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2006)

Mura, I'd like to get back to work, I'm reinstalling PS and need to get some brushes if it's possible as I said I'd like to join again, and sorry for disapearing


----------



## Tuan (Jul 19, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> 7uan, I'm not doing requests any more as of today. I said that earlier. xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> *Tank is more than available to do it.* =D!



awwww....ok than anybody can take my request =D



> stock: click me!
> size: 400x120?
> theme: something amazing
> Main text: "Uchiha Brothers" um.you think you can put that in japanese? if not english is fine.
> small text: 7uan-Kun....dont make it to noticeable.


----------



## Diz (Jul 19, 2006)

Sig and Avi Request for anyone

Sig:
Size:What ever the maker prefers
Text:Roronoa Zoro
Stock:
Version3

Avi:
size:120x120
Text:Zoro
same stock
if possiible rounded borders

thanks to whoever does this will rep and would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Constantine (Jul 19, 2006)

*Sig request for tank*

stock:
backround colour:Red black yellow
theme:Blood evil,etc

text: Hokage Uchiha Itachi, Hate me and Detest me


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2006)

Sig + Ava request for Tank please 

Type: Avy
Stock:  
Size: 125x125




Type: Sig
Stock:  
Size:500x200
Text: The Birds Are Free....


could I also get a lighter style on both.


----------



## tank! (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome back Flash. Maybe you could take _7-k_'s or _Hidan-kun_'s?
Otherwise I'll get to them.
_
Hokage Uchiha Itachi_, coming up.

*And let's remember everyone, sigs off please and 1 week between requests.*


----------



## Tuan (Jul 19, 2006)

Tank I want you to do mine...plz I still love the itachi sig that you did  

p.s. 
i dont know what you mean by turning off the sigs  me<---noob


----------



## Yondy (Jul 19, 2006)

^ Under your posts, there's a small thing that says -

'Show your signature'

Click the box and your sigs don't appear. ^^'


----------



## murasex (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, and one more thing Tank, do remember to look at the banned/suspended list on the first page. =D


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2006)

tank i'd like to get them but is till need brushes so I maybe ready in 2 days, or tomorrow if I hurry ^^ 

Ty for acepting me back, are you in charge now tank?

Mura I lol'ed when I saw the banned/suspended list


----------



## tank! (Jul 20, 2006)

*Hokage Uchiha Itachi*,



cred and enjoy. 

In that case, _7uan-kun_'s is coming up next.

@mura, don't worry, way ahead of ya!  i've seen a few pages back so got the gist of it. And thnx evan for answering 7-k's question.

@flash; whenever you're ready is cool. Check out devArt for brushes. And yes, i'm temporarily in charge during Mura's 3 week vacation.


----------



## Jason (Jul 20, 2006)

Sektor said:
			
		

> Hey M,
> 
> Havent really seen you in a while, and I see your a mod now..Congrats! Anyway I got a request for you if you want or can do it.
> 
> ...



Im reposting this once again, from page 37. Can somebody do this for me please? Thank you...


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2006)

I know where to find brushes ^^ and others, but ty  (yeah i use DevArt xD )

EDIT: I'm ready. Any request to do?

EDIT2: Sektor I'll do it.

EDIT3: 

Ava:


Sig:


----------



## Tuan (Jul 20, 2006)

Dr.Jre32 said:
			
		

> can i have a rocklee saying the green beast



you cant reqest two place at the same time. you have to delete this one or the other. and read the 1st post.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 20, 2006)

thanks tank its awesome!


----------



## tank! (Jul 20, 2006)

*7uan-kun*,



enjoy 

Up next is _Hidan-kun_.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 20, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *7uan-kun*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 is perfect! THANX AGAIN TANK...but do you think you can remove the text? i think it looks better..i know i ask for the text.  if you cant than dont worry about it..  thanx again...


----------



## murasex (Jul 21, 2006)

*
New rules have been added.




They will be enforced!*





SIGNATURES OFF


----------



## tank! (Jul 21, 2006)

@7uan-kun; yeah i kinda went overboard with the text 

Here is the text done better...

and without, take your pick.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 21, 2006)

hey i have a request for *murasaki or tank* (avatar only)

size: 100x100

stock: 
Link removed
here
you pick, and if you have a better stock, then use that.  

Text: Nara Shikamaru

the rest is up to you.

thx!


----------



## tank! (Jul 21, 2006)

*Elven Ninja*, since your's is small....
100x100 is tiny, so here's 2 variants.
150x150

100x100


_Hidan-kun_, its coming up.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 21, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> @7uan-kun; yeah i kinda went overboard with the text
> 
> Here is the text done better...
> 
> and without, take your pick.



:chimpo  it looks great Tank! Thanx you very much! **creds**


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Tank! Wassup its your boy Sandai...I just need another hook up for a Smoker Siggy and Avy!.

*Stock*


*Text*
White Hunter

*Style*
Just do your thing..But Id like a super Sized Signature becuz this picture is just that awsome..!! 

*Avatar*
Do your thing..Here too but can you please make it Senior member Size..Thanks Appreciate it..


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 22, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *Elven Ninja*, since your's is small....
> 100x100 is tiny, so here's 2 variants.
> 150x150
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Tank!  I <3 you!


----------



## tank! (Jul 22, 2006)

You're welcome elven. 

*Hidan-kun,*



cred, enjoy, the usual. 

_Violently happy_ is up next, followed by _Kitets_u.


----------



## Diz (Jul 22, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> You're welcome elven.
> 
> *Hidan-kun,*
> 
> ...



Thanks Tank! its awesome definetly will cred and rep


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2006)

Is there any request wich doesn't say "a request for tank!"? I wanna work too :\


----------



## tank! (Jul 22, 2006)

*Violently happy,*




edit: i've just realised you wanted a 500x200 sig, i forgot sorry. do you mind that its small? If you want i'll enlarge it.

_Sandai_, yours is coming up.

_Suzuhiko_, i'll get to yours after that. The second img is a bit small so i'll have to go with the first one.

@flash; be patient..other ones that aren't specific are free for you and they'll come. so if you're itching just do some practice ones for yoruself.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 22, 2006)

A Urahara Kisuke request for: Murasaki or Yossarian.

*Stock:*(I just want Kisuke in the signature/avatar, not the cat/Yorurichi in it)
*Size:* 150x150(Avatar) & Your choice for the signature.
*Color:* Dark Green/Light Green 
*Text(Sig):* Urahara Kisuke
*Text2(Sig):* eighteen seconds before sunrise
*Text3(Sig):* Hokage Naruto; somewhere that won't distract the viewer.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 22, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *Violently happy,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you! They're great!   And this size is fine. I think I actually like it this way better! Thanks again! <3


----------



## Yosha (Jul 23, 2006)

Sig and ava request please; for muraski, yossarian or tank.

stock:


text on ava: none
ava size: 125x125 or whatever works
text on sig: "Cable & Deadpool" and then put on it "Deadly Duo" somewhere.
size: w/e works but no bigger than 500x500
colors: what ever works for you.

In advance, thanx.


----------



## tank! (Jul 23, 2006)

*Sandai Kitetsu* my friend,




hope you like em 

_Suzuhiko_ is up next.

@people requesting for Murasaki; she is on vacation for 3 weeks. So its me, Yossarian or Flash.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 23, 2006)

Tank buddy you never cease to amaze me..!! 

I love you and it!! lol Thanks Bro


----------



## S.o.L (Jul 24, 2006)

I would like to request a Signature and an Avatar 



*Avatar Info
I would like two versions please
-Size:125x125 & 150x150
-Text: None
-Colors: The stock is perfect for what I want



*Signature Info
-Size: 450x560
-Text: Nivash: Type Zero, I would like the text to be in the lower left corner, or whatever looks best to you.
-Colors: The stock is perfect


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 24, 2006)

Requesting sig/avy from Tank-kun! ^___________^

*Size - *400 x 150
*Color -* lavender/rosepink?
*Text (1) -* Lavenbaa

*Other - *.png format please
And one version with the whole stock with a clear background please.


Sankyuu's~!


----------



## tank! (Jul 24, 2006)

_Suzuhiko_'s is coming up.

I'll also take _ocean blue_'s and _raining_'s ()

Maybe someone else can take _SOL_'s..or i'll get to it after.

@hokage naruto: if yoss doesn't come around want me to do yours?

@lavender: by 'whole stock with clear bg' you mean just as it is, that size, with just the bg clear?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 24, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> @hokage naruto: if yoss doesn't come around want me to do yours?



Yeah, you can do it. 

If its too much work for you let me know and I'll request it in the other GFX shop since you have like 5 requests. XD

Thanks agian.


----------



## tank! (Jul 24, 2006)

*Suzuhiko*, (technical isn't really my forte..hope its ok.)




cred and enjoy 

@hokage naruto; nah its cool. Since yours was next on the list i'll take care of it now (followed by _ocean blue_'s).


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 25, 2006)

I would like to request for a sig. Here's the info:

Picture:  (basically a picture of Aokiji about to freeze Luffy like in the Opening)

Size: Probably 280x200 or just make it much longer than the picture and slightly bigger.

Text: Have my name in slick black, please?

Colors: More blue/dark bluish with the ice coming off Aokiji more apparent over the sig.

I know I know, not the best description, but maybe more like esca3's Ace sig since I took the inspiration from looking at his:


here


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jul 25, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Shirou!
> 
> Sig.
> 
> ...


thx sooo much!!!!!!!!


----------



## tank! (Jul 25, 2006)

*Hokage Naruto*,




enjoy 

_Ocean Blue_ is coming up next.


----------



## Yondy (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh shit, I know I'm not HN, but that looks freaking hot tank. =X


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 25, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *Hokage Naruto*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh snap, that shit is hot!  Thanks a lot for the signature and avatar, tank!


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 25, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> @lavender: by 'whole stock with clear bg' you mean just as it is, that size, with just the bg clear?


Yup, that's the one.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2006)

can someone make me a sig I dont really care who makes it  Text: Roy in one side and Fire Emblem in another sideSize: an ordanary size would be fine or the size of the sig that I have now ​


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2006)

@ S.oL. I'm not getting what do you wnat >_<

@SwordDancer that picture is small, cuted in both sides and has text in the front, Its pretty hard to work with it, I've not got used enough to work with it, sorry 

@Roy I'll do it

EDIT:

Done 


What d you thinl? I'm a bit "untrained"  Hope you like ^^


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2006)

NICE ..thanks alot *reps*


----------



## Procyon (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a signature request. Tell me if the stock is good enough to use. If not, I'll look for a different one.



Thanks!


----------



## S.o.L (Jul 26, 2006)

Flash you can do whatever you think looks best. If not i'll ask  tank! if he can do it.


----------



## tank! (Jul 26, 2006)

_Ocean blue,_ yours is coming up..but did you modify your request?  i thought you'd said different text.. also you aren't requesting in the other thread at the same tiem are you, cos that's a big NO-NO.

My working list:
ocean Blue
SOL (if flash doesn't)
Raining/lavenbaa
sworddancer (if its not done when i get to it)


----------



## Yosha (Jul 26, 2006)

no it had the same text and nope im not requesting in another thread. Im waiting till you are done to make my request.


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2006)

S.o.L. I'm taking yours, but a sig of 450x560 its not a sig.. :S so I'm lowering, like 400x100 (maybe bigger) if you don't like I'll do it again

Done:

125x125:


150x150:


Sig:


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2006)

I have another request I dont know if I can ask again so quickly but here goes  oh and in the sig can u make both of characters come out text: Roy in one side and Legend Of Zelda in another sideSize: same as my sig Ihave now only make it a little bigger in teh height​


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 27, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> I have another request I dont know if I can ask again so quickly but here goes  oh and in the sig can u make both of characters come out text: Roy in one side and Legend Of Zelda in another sideSize: same as my sig Ihave now only make it a little bigger in teh height​


They stated that you must wait at least one week before requesting again. So, you'll have to wait.

Murasaki-san should edit the first post. 


I apologize for this piece of spam, I couldn't help it. ;-;


----------



## tank! (Jul 27, 2006)

*Ocean Blue,*




Cred and enjoy.

Thats right gaara/roy, you must wait a week. Thanks lavender. btw, do you still want you're sig to say 'raining' since you've changed ur name?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2006)

Haven't been here for a long time 

*Avy + Sig Request =)* (might be challenging, more suited to Tank! or Mura)

*Sig*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock: here

Size: Large

Colour/Theme:None in particular, N/A

Other: Ok this is what i want...The first top line (1st 3 boxes) to be made into a sig (this is why i want the sig size to be large). (ignore the large bottom box, unless u need more stock)

- Include all the text etc that is already in the stock. So that it looks like a kind of "cut out" of a comic book type sig. So the boxes are in the order/format it is in the stock. (apart from the large bottom box. u kno wot js get rid of it lol)

- Rounder Borders

- I duno what else you could do which doesn't hide the stock...but if u cud dat wud be great 

- Sandaime Kazekage and the text in the first box must be all visible (including the sfx)

- The translations outside the boxes i want removed.

I think what i am expecting is just those 3 boxes at the top in the stock to be in a rounded border, with the english txt (tranlations) around them to be removed. You could try experimenting on how u could seperate these boxes tho, as long as they are all linear and in the same order etc...





*Avy*

*Spoiler*: __ 




stock: here

Colour/Theme: Same as in the stock (rock/sand)

Text: Satetsu Kaihou

Other:
 Just get rid of all the speech bubbles. =)




***********************

You shud know by now how fussy i am wid these requests...

And again i humbly apologise =p

Thank you in advanced to whoever takes up this task


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 27, 2006)

Tank! has it been one week..?? Proably not right?


----------



## Procyon (Jul 27, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I have a signature request. Tell me if the stock is good enough to use. If not, I'll look for a different one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry to quote my post. I just get paranoid when I'm the last post on a page. XD


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2006)

Amae I'll work on your sig, I'll pm ya later


----------



## Procyon (Jul 27, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> Amae I'll work on your sig, I'll pm ya later



OK. Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2006)

Done: 



Hope you like ^^


----------



## Procyon (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh, I like! Thanks man!


----------



## Yosha (Jul 27, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *Ocean Blue,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they look awesome and will cred for sure.


----------



## Shunsuii (Jul 27, 2006)

This is my request; only a sig

Size:stock

Theme: Dark Blue-ish (But in a lot of nice effects) Try to zoom in a little  

text: ~AIR~ and somewhere else write Hatake Kakashi in Japanesse and English(in any color matching the sig)

_Will I Dream During The Process_

Thanks I advance


----------



## tank! (Jul 27, 2006)

_Lavenbaa_'s is coming up.

_Satetsu Kaihou's_ is mine..i like a challenge 

EDIT: satetsu can you re-upload those images? i'm getting them as quicktime files.

Maybe flash can you do sworddancer's?

@kitetsu; two more days...


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2006)

That stock Swroddancer wants doesn't work for a sig... a bigger one and without text yes it would...


AIR tell me how to write hatake kakahsi in japanese and I'm on it


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey, I have a request for Murasaki 

Stock: 

I dont have any specific requirements for this one, so do what you can with it   The rest is up to you. (text, style, size,etc.)

mucho gracias   take as much time as you need


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> Hey, I have a request for Murasaki
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...




Mura is out...


----------



## Constantine (Jul 27, 2006)

i want to request a sig but i dont no if it has been a week?
so....confused.....


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jul 27, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> Mura is out...



Agh.. damn.  Tank!, could ya pick this one up for me?


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 28, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> Thats right gaara/roy, you must wait a week. Thanks lavender. btw, do you still want you're sig to say 'raining' since you've changed ur name?


Nah, change it to Lavenbaa.


----------



## tank! (Jul 28, 2006)

@lavenbaa; gotcha..coming up.

@elven; sure, just let me get through these others.

@hokage uchiha itachi; yes you can request again.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 28, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> _Satetsu Kaihou's_ is mine..i like a challenge
> 
> EDIT: satetsu can you re-upload those images? i'm getting them as quicktime files.



That's strange...might be a imageshack glitch...

Anyhoo:

Sig Materia

Avy Materia

(The request is on the previous page )

Thanx in advanced Tank!


----------



## Constantine (Jul 28, 2006)

Request for:Tank Forever! 
stock:
text:Fullmetal alchemist
text colorever looks best
bg and bg color:Most of stock,some Blood Red.
theme:darkness,Rage,evil(as always)
pic color(the edward elric part):same color as pic which is:Black etc. 
sig sizeevers the best,although bigger than the awesome Itachi sig u made me
Cred and Rep
oh yeah and put my username somewhere on there


----------



## Tuan (Jul 28, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> 3 Sigs Request
> 
> 1st Sig:
> Image:
> ...



you cant request 3 sig at the same time. only 1 and a avatar. so greedy


----------



## Flash (Jul 28, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Then I Cancel The Team Yondaime One



3-1 = 2 left cancel one and we do it


----------



## Yondy (Jul 28, 2006)

RLTTM, you have benn BANNED from this thread. Why are you even posting here? Read the 1st post.


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Jul 28, 2006)

I would like to request an avatar please.

Color: what ever looks best for it.

Size: 130x130

Text: Dark Anbu

Image:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.aquamarine.nu/vincent/images/gallery/docfmv059.jpg




Thank you very much.


----------



## tank! (Jul 28, 2006)

*Lavenbaa*, sorry to make you wait so long..i've haven't been too well. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







enjoy 




Thanks for that evan..i hadn't even realised he changed his name.
Bear with me people..up next is _Sword dancer_, who's been waiting a while, and then:

Satetsu Kaihou
(~AIR~)
Elven Ninja
Hokage Uchia Itachi
(Dark Anbu) ones in brackets aren't specifically for me so flash can do them if he wants.

And please remember to turn off your sigs everyone, saves a lot of scrolling and page-loading.


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2006)

About  ~AIR~  he said he want hatake kakashi in english and japanese but I don't know how to do it in japanese... 
Dark_Anbu I think you need 1000 posts before you can use more than 125x125 avatars, if it's for other forum no rpoblem but if its for here, it has to be 125x125 ^^


----------



## Shunsuii (Jul 29, 2006)

Dont worry the jap name isnt really important


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok so I'm on it ^^

I NEED TO SLEEP (don't care)

DONE:



Hope you like  purple worked better than blue ;P hope you don't mind ^^


----------



## Shunsuii (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice man thanks
cred and rep XD


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Jul 29, 2006)

> Dark_Anbu I think you need 1000 posts before you can use more than 125x125 avatars, if it's for other forum no rpoblem but if its for here, it has to be 125x125 ^^



Yeah it's for here. So that's if it's 125x125. ^_^
Thank you flash


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm not really good at avas...  and need some more fonts >_<



Hope you like it


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Jul 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Flash said:
			
		

> I'm not really good at avas...  and need some more fonts >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it







I love it ^_^ thank you so much flash I wish i could do more then just rise rep.

Uh... There so problems with it will not load as an avatar
I don't know if it's a bad link or not.

Got it to work I just downloaded it ^_^ (wish I thought that sooner lol XD)

The werid thing is that avatar link works every other fourm I just put it on but not here tho. I going to try it this time with the link again


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2006)

click here put this link under "Enter Avatar URL:" don't forget to first delete whats there


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 30, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *Lavenbaa*, sorry to make you wait so long..i've haven't been too well.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Sankyuu~! 
Um, do you think you could make a matching avatar to go with that? 150 x 150 please, I'm a Senior special now.


----------



## Suzie (Jul 30, 2006)

-Sig 

Style: Yours
Text: I love you, So what am I so afraid of?
Colours: You choose
Stocks: you choose


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone that will do it. 

Type: Sig + Avy
Stock: Nukkah
Size: Sig- 500x140 Avy- 125x125
Style: whatever fits
Text: Sig- Sheer Beauty                   Ava- No.


----------



## tank! (Jul 31, 2006)

*Lavender/baa;*


*Sword Dancer* (sorry for making you wait so long :S)


*Satetsu Kaihou*,




_Elven Ninja_ is up next.


----------



## tank! (Aug 2, 2006)

*Elven Ninja*,



_Hokage Uchiha Itachi_ is coming up next.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 2, 2006)

dont mean to spam but tank are you the only one is working? i wish i was good at photoshop like you so i can help you out..but i'm a newbie lol so sorry.^.^
i got 2 avy request for you btw. if your busy you dont have to do it. do it when ever you want. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



#1.
*STOCK:*click here., or this one. which ever one is best.
*STYLE:* anything I guess, anything good with you.
*TEXT:* "Fall3n.AnG3L" <---can you put that in japanese.plz

#2
*STOCK:*click here.
*STYLE:* anything looks good to you.
*TEXT:*"Fall3n.AnG3L" in japanese plz.

thats about it. thanx again Tank. 

p.s. forgot the size...125x125 plz.


----------



## Roy (Aug 2, 2006)

(has it been more than a week?) well if it has I have a *Banner* request .......
*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



stock:​


Text: EarthBound FC (maybe u can put the text the way it is in the stock)Size: like an ordanary fc banner only make it a little bit bigger​


----------



## samurai-nin (Aug 2, 2006)

umm can u forget about my request plz


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll help out here too, I guess
that way I can control who posts here and at the studio...wahaha !

I'll do Roy's and FallenAngel's

*turn off sigs, ppl *


----------



## Roy (Aug 2, 2006)

Yoshi u keep doing my request's  (thats awsome ) *turns off sig*


----------



## escamoh (Aug 2, 2006)

I have an avatar and sig request for the mangacult forums 

*Signature*
Stock: 
If that stock is not good enough to work with here's a second one: 
Text: esca3
Style/Size: up to you ^^

*Avatar*
Stock: 
Text: esca3
Size: 150x150 (It's for mangacult where they allow this size)
Style: up to you ^^

I'll rep and credit on the other forum


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 2, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *Elven Ninja*,
> 
> 
> 
> _Hokage Uchiha Itachi_ is coming up next.



Thanks man, thats awesome. 

Btw, I can help out here if you want.  I posted in your WANTED thread and showed a few of my works.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 2, 2006)

Man Tank I see your swamped.. Take your time with this one buddy..There is no rush... 

Requesting Avy and Sig....Avy to be 150x150

*Stock*

*Text*
Suumoka

*Style*
Do your thing..I really like this stock..If you could crop his entire body that would be awsome..You dont have to make a generic sig. but a more unorthodox shape like the orginial shape of the Stock..But do what ever you feel is righht..you have never disapointed me...

Thanks


----------



## tank! (Aug 2, 2006)

_Hokage Uchiha Itachi's_ is coming up.

@yoshi, thanks for your help.

@elven ninja; i''ll reply to your message, give you a little test to see what you come up with.

This is most likely only until mura comes back though, and then we'll see what she wants.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 2, 2006)

sasuke_ino15 said:
			
		

> where could i ask for a sig without haveing 30 posts?


go and post some stuff until you get 30 post or over and come back.

*SIGS OFF PEOPLE.*


----------



## Roy (Aug 2, 2006)

oh and could u delete the post's u did since u already know what to do


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 2, 2006)

@Fallen Angel




@Roy
just realized you need to wait till Friday, since you got one last friday at the shop, and you got an avy yesterday at the shop...-_-....

@Sandai, I'll do yours

@everyone

Pointing out ppl's faults, still causes spam to accumulate and posts to get lost in the abyss....so please keep talking to a nil


----------



## Roy (Aug 2, 2006)

damm oh well just cancel my request then im not going to wait till friday


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 2, 2006)

@Roy
didn't take much time, so here ya go
just remember, it's one per week



@sasuke_ino
you really should delete them...losing posts is the least of your concerns


----------



## Roy (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks u so much!!!! one week ill remember *marks calender* xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 2, 2006)

@Sandai


----------



## Tuan (Aug 3, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Fallen Angel



THANX YOSHI AWSOME WORK LIKE ALWAYS. CREDS


----------



## tank! (Aug 3, 2006)

_Hokage Uchiha Itachi_



_Eureka-chan's_ is coming up.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 3, 2006)

Yoshitsune..Amazing Thanks Buddy


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I can see an awesome dreamy Sig outta this.

Color: Sky Blue Theme
Text: "True Love" JB008
Size: 400' ish x 300 ish  ( But the size doesn't really matter so don't care.


----------



## tank! (Aug 4, 2006)

*Eureka-chan,*



_Kyle Ryan_ is coming up next, followed by _Esca3_.

Apologies to everyone gettings their sigs late, being sick put me back 3 or 4 days.


----------



## EMPRA (Aug 4, 2006)

Stock used:
Size: 400x100
Style/Colours:all up to you, BUT just keep the Stock pic colours the same and the logo or test out other colours.
Text: Pure Hard Dance

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Suzie (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks For the Sig


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't know whats requested, I've been away :\ (not in mood) Could I get a list of requests? (lazy >_<)


----------



## tank! (Aug 4, 2006)

Kyle Ryan (previous page) - i'm working on it
Esca3 (previous page)
JB008
Empra


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey tank!, about the tryout thing, was it good enough or no?


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2006)

Check teh recycle zone, I think it was, welcome ^^

I'll work on Esca3 ^^

Done:

Ava:

Not really good at these tried to maken it match the sig ^^

Sig:

I cuted the guy out, the other would stay too messy, but where the text is was a blank zone, I tried to cover it with a vector brush, hope you like both ^^


----------



## escamoh (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks a ton! That's probably one the best ava's I'm ever gonna use lol 

I'll be using these at Mangacult forums and I'll credit you as Flash from NF. Is that ok or do you have a different name I should credit you by?


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2006)

Flash from NF is okay ^^

off topic-----

Its 6:30 AM!!! wtf am I doing here?
It's been like this everyday :\ only sleep at 7-8 AM >_<

off topic off? -----


----------



## tank! (Aug 5, 2006)

@elven; yes it was fine. I thought i PM'ed you about it? 
Anyway, you're in, welcome and take whatever requests you like (except those specifically for others). also check the banned list.

_Kyle Ryan_, coming up.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 5, 2006)

Alright guys, I'm making sigs for the Weekend Shop now.  Ill take up the next requests that arent specified for one person.


----------



## Constantine (Aug 5, 2006)

Can i request again?(i know tank just made me one)but i requested long before, so im just curious.....(Sorry for spam)


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 5, 2006)

@hokage: you can request in 4 days


----------



## tank! (Aug 6, 2006)

_Kyle Ryan_, sorry to make you wait so long. 


Cred and enjoy. 

_JB008_ is coming up next.


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Aug 6, 2006)

That was WAY worth the wait. Thank you so much.


----------



## tank! (Aug 6, 2006)

_JB008_, that was an excellent stock. 


_
Empra_ is coming up next.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 6, 2006)

avatar reguest for who ever....

stock:

size: 125x125 & 100x100

I know this is a suck ass stock but see what you can do with the top character that is just showing his eyes, or if not see waht you can do with the character on the left.

other than that just do whatever with it


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 6, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> _JB008_, that was an excellent stock.
> 
> 
> _
> Empra_ is coming up next.




Lovely, 

Very Dreamy I love it.

Thnx a Mill tank!

Reps & Cred coming up.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 7, 2006)

Avy + Sig request for Tank 

*Type:* avy + sig
*Stock:* 
*Size: *avy- 125x125  sig-400x140
*Style: *both on the lighter side plz
*Text:* I Must Be Dreaming (sig only)


----------



## tank! (Aug 8, 2006)

*Empra,*


*Ocean Blue*



_Flyleaf_ is coming up next.


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 8, 2006)

ill take next sig request.


----------



## EMPRA (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank you HEAPS tank  ...

Again you do an awsome job, thanks again...


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 8, 2006)

@Shirou: Murasaki isnt here -_-


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

Since when she was on MSN yesterday... Oh well cancelled then


----------



## Yosha (Aug 9, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> *Empra,*
> 
> 
> *Ocean Blue*
> ...



that is amazing thanx much and creds.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 9, 2006)

Yo.

The wonderful Sariachan made this amazing fanart in dedication to me and I would love to see it be used for a new avatar and signature: 



Dimensions: w/e works

Text: Precious Nakama

Please, take your time.


----------



## tank! (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll take _TenshiOni_'s if u don't mind elven. 

_Flyleaf_,


enjoy


----------



## Seany (Aug 9, 2006)

Request for anyone =P
Just a sig please
Stock:
Size: 150 x 400. I just want it big enough to fit the whole pic on really =)
Colour: Any type of bright colour. Whatever looks best.
Text: Cartoon

Thanks!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 9, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> I'll take _TenshiOni_'s if u don't mind elven.
> 
> _Flyleaf_,
> 
> ...




Thank you! I totally love them!


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 10, 2006)

@tank: no problem man its all yours


im no good with avys so im out for that job


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 12, 2006)

*Sig Request*

Style: Can you make the background red and the lightning black?
Size: Up to you
Pic: 
Text: The King

Thanks in advance


----------



## murasex (Aug 12, 2006)

Great to see the shop still living. <3



_I'm back but not Photoshop back. _


----------



## Jotun (Aug 13, 2006)

*Stock: Bang*​
Hopefully one of you guys can make a sig outta this. Size and Style/Colors up to you guys. I'd like to have "Dragonball" put somewhere on it. Thanks


----------



## murasex (Aug 13, 2006)

*I've got Death's.* 


Death, turn off your sig.





_Will edit._


----------



## Rockafeller (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a request... it's a sig.

IMG: 
text: sorry
font: Brie light
text color: like this -->hello                 <-- like that but use the green and purple from the pic if you can, if you can't just use black.

other info:
 to whoever makes this sig can you please not put one of those grey rounded borders on it. and can you put the text on the left (your left hand left). And can you make if bright not all dark'n cloudy.


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 13, 2006)

Banner request for anyone available. Thank you much in advance

Type: Banner

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 










Size: 200x150

Text: YondaimexSakura FC


----------



## tank! (Aug 13, 2006)

_TenshiOni,_



_
Cartoon_ is up next.


----------



## murasex (Aug 13, 2006)

Death said:
			
		

> *Stock: Bang*​
> Hopefully one of you guys can make a sig outta this. Size and Style/Colors up to you guys. I'd like to have "Dragonball" put somewhere on it. Thanks


Hope you like.

Dark-


Lighter-


*SAVE please.*






*Next - achmed the cheesenapper*


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 13, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> _TenshiOni,_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, tank!.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 13, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Hope you like.
> 
> Dark-
> 
> ...



Thanks very much


----------



## murasex (Aug 14, 2006)

achmed the cheesenapper said:
			
		

> I have a request... it's a sig.
> 
> IMG:
> text: sorry
> ...



:amazed 





*
Save, please.*



*Next - naughty_lil_girl*


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 14, 2006)

Ryurin said:
			
		

> Style: Can you make the background red and the lightning black?
> Size: Up to you
> Pic:
> Text: The King
> ...



Just Re-posting


----------



## murasex (Aug 14, 2006)

*Ryurin*, the rules clearly state no reposting requests. Please read the first page (again?).








			
				naughty_lil_girl said:
			
		

> Banner request for anyone available. Thank you much in advance
> 
> Type: Banner
> 
> ...



Hee-hee.  



*Save?* =D!


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 14, 2006)

thankies so much Murasaki! you are the best! SAVED!


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 14, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Ryurin*, the rules clearly state no reposting requests. Please read the first page (again?).



Sorry, won't happen again


----------



## Rockafeller (Aug 14, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ty so much!!


----------



## tank! (Aug 14, 2006)

_Cartoon_


sorry for the late-ness. enjoy 
_Ryurin_ is up next


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

Omg thanks alot tank! XD
Just how i wanted it!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 14, 2006)

*Kinda a special request ^_^*

Request for Tank or Mura ,sig and avy.
Here's the pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 




This is my 1st time request in the weekend shop ^_^
_Ok the pic above was done by me,yup that's my 1st Naruto fanart.The coloring were done by my friend,Steve_ ^_^ (I don't know if this can turn into a sig and avy or not.I hope it can though)
Here's what I want:
*The avy*
-size 125 x 125
-Style up to u and everything up to you
-Please make it look great
-Some nice border
-Text *"Naruto"* and my name* "azim86"* ^_^ 

*The sig*
-size,uuumm if possible i want the whole Naruto body can be seen and the Nine-Tails as well (PLEASEE!...^_^)
-Theme,colors and style....do your most wicked skills ^_^
-Again just make it awesome
-Border please
-Text *"ANBU Naruto"*(If you guys have a Japanese text,that would be so nice).If you guys have it please put them both into the sig. Lastly my name *"azim86"* ,put it anywhere looks best.




I hope one of you can do this for me.I would be appreciated soo much 
Thanx in advance Mura or Tank


----------



## Tuan (Aug 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _AVY REQUESTS_ 




 1 Death Note & 1 Bleach Avtar Request for Mura

*Stock:::*[X],or this one---->[X],  I didnt know which one to pick >_<
*big Text:::::* "*L*" <-----can you use the same font in the manga? if you dont read the manga than look at the second stock.
*Small Text::::* "Death Note" <----can you put that in japanese plz
*Theme/styel::::* "your pick"

*2nd avy:* 
*Stock::::* [x]
*Text::::*"my username in japanese plz"
*Others:::* do whatever you want....dont really care  
Thanx you in advance​


----------



## tank! (Aug 15, 2006)

_Ryurin_


_Azim86_ is up next.


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 16, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> _Ryurin_
> 
> 
> _Azim86_ is up next.



Thanks a lot


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 16, 2006)

Wassup Tank and Mura...

I have a Sig and Avy Request

*Stocks*











*Style*
*Avy:* I was wondering if this could be animated centering on all there faces and just scrolling through each one.  
*Signature:* You can choose to focus on any of the stocks doesnt matter.  


*Size*
Avy 150x150
Sig A nice Big Size lol

*Text*: Shichibukai

Thank so much guys I know this is a super sized order so Ill wait patiently no matter how long it takes..

Again thanks so much..Much appreciation


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi there!  

I have a request, only Avy! For Mura or tank!. ^^

Stock: Link removed

I'd like to have a avy from Kalifa. She is the woman with the black dress and the glasses. Boddom line on the right ...

Size: 125x125
Style: Yours. ^.^ 

Hope it works. If not, nvm.  

Thx ^^


----------



## Tuan (Aug 17, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _AVY REQUESTS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey tank you think you could do mine i dont know if Mura is doing them or not xd


----------



## tank! (Aug 17, 2006)

*Azim86,*



@fallen; if Mura hasn't already started them I will.

Otherwise _Kitetsu_ is up next. (btw, that last link isn't workin....)


> *
> NOTE: After this weekend I'm taking a several-week hiatus.*


----------



## Mojim (Aug 17, 2006)

^ OMG!!....Tank I liked it a LOT!!!. Thank you soo much for your hardwork,Tank  rep and credit are on the way ^_^


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2006)

Omg since Mura came back I only see Tank/Mura requests  

Mura you're still on awesome shape for GFXing x] (even after the 2longtimetocount you were away :[ )

I'd liek to see the day when someone comes around and makes a request for Flash ;_; *dreams....*


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2006)

well Flash, today is your lucky day! 

my request isn't anything fancy, since all I really need is for someone to crop a pic (preferably leaving it so that we can stilll see his face) and put the words "Lucifer Morningstar FC" somewhere on it.......unfortunately, I suck so bad at PS that I can't even do that >.>

here's the pic:


----------



## Bass (Aug 18, 2006)

Sig request for the great *Murasaki*!

*Stock: *
*Text:* "Eyeshield 21"/ Add something that you think fits xD


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2006)

chubby said:
			
		

> well Flash, today is your lucky day!
> 
> my request isn't anything fancy, since all I really need is for someone to crop a pic (preferably leaving it so that we can stilll see his face) and put the words "Lucifer Morningstar FC" somewhere on it.......unfortunately, I suck so bad at PS that I can't even do that >.>
> 
> here's the pic:



lol ^^ I don't really get what you want >_< a FC banner? a sig? :S


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2006)

oh silly Flash.....just make it something like this (size-wise)


----------



## Roy (Aug 18, 2006)

sig request for Murasaki or tank size: whatever looks goodText: The Legend Of Zelda, Royother: just do it ur own style and myabe if somehow u can put both Link and the wolf in the sig but if u cant it's ok ​


----------



## murasex (Sep 27, 2006)

Weekend Shop is now back open from hiatus but on its motto--*request only on week days*. Requests will be fulfilled and posted via weekends.

The requests up there ^ were, however, not fulfilled. If you were one of those requestors and would like to have your request done, please say so.



Anyway, welcome back ya'll. xDDD


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 27, 2006)

ok so its alright if i request one ok so here yea go

Stock:
Text:Kyo Sohma
Colors:orange and whatever else
Size:normal

if im allowed to request there ya go if not then im sorry for being an idiot


----------



## Mojim (Sep 27, 2006)

*Welcome back 'Weekend Shop' ^^*

Sig request for Mura/Sophia Dark ^_^

I want a sig similar to this one:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yakushi Kabuto
^ This is my current sig that I'm using now.They were made by two diffent GFX,one from Tonza and the other is Yoshi's.This is for your reference Mura.

Stocks are all different.They were put in one place.




So,here are the stocks:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _Mayuri_ 



Yakushi Kabuto





*Spoiler*: _Komamura_ 



Yakushi Kabuto





*Spoiler*: _Shunsui_ 



Yakushi Kabuto





*Spoiler*: _Byakuya_ 



Yakushi Kabuto





*Spoiler*: _Zaraki_ 



Yakushi Kabuto





*Spoiler*: _Ukitake_ 



Yakushi Kabuto




-size *600 x 181* (I want it to be the same with my current sig)
-put all their names in each of their own columns
-if possible border also the same
-colors,style all up to you Mura ^^




If you need anything PM me.Lastly,thanx in advance Mura 

Question: How about Tank and the others? Are they going to continue doing requests?


----------



## Kelci (Sep 27, 2006)

Could I make a request for Sig and Avy?

Size: I don't know the measurements but sorta like the banners you see in people's sigs.
Text: Kelci-chan, and a cool/pretty little one liner if you can think of one
Colors: Whatever goes with the picture so probably blues and blacks. 
Pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 








And for the Avy just a close up of her face or upper torso...where the violin is.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome mura! Keep up the good work.

And i might join this thingy later this  year @ winter period (within two monts or so), or earlier if everything goes well (and the rules will stay the same).


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmm, I like to request an avy and sig here since this shop is open. (I want to see your beautiful work, artists  )

Stock: For avy and sig

Size: 400 x 120 
Text: "Rurouni Kenshin" and on bottom of it "Sagara Sanosuke"
Other: Can you put kanji in the sig?

Will rep + cred! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Lightning (Sep 28, 2006)

Just a tag request for mura/sophia dark

if you have a problem with the stock choice let me know
Size=380x100
text= Deathnote and then can i have "L" in kanji behind deathnote?
everything else is the artists decision

thanks


----------



## Saosin (Sep 28, 2006)

Signature and Avatar request for *Mura/Sophia Dark* or *Tank*.

*Size*: Whatever works best but for avatar I want 125 x 125
*Colors*: Dark colors but not so dark that you can't read the text
*Text*: SAOSIN
*Images*:

 X 
 X 
 X 


Doesn't matter which one you use.


----------



## murasex (Sep 29, 2006)

_Gatsuuga_, you've requested at another shop. No request for j00! >(







*Azim* - Hope j00 likey! I like the outcome. =3 xDDDDD



Be sure to save~! <3



> Question: How about Tank and the others? Are they going to continue doing requests?


Everyone is actually away/gone.  So it is all me now. 








*Kelci-chan*, that image was a wee tad hard to work with but I got it. xDD 



Save pwease.  ^_^


EDIT
Forgot the avy. xDDD Will get it soon.





*Captain Pip* is next.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 29, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> *Azim* - Hope j00 likey! I like the outcome. =3 xDDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mura,I love it so much! 
Thankies Mura .

Aww,sorry to hear about that Mura . Hope you can keep up the great work here .


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 29, 2006)

*Sig* request for *Sophia Dark* (It seems as though you are the only one here)

Stocks:,
*(I dont want Winry in it,Just Alphonse =D)*
Text:Edo
Size:600x181

Thanks in advance =D

Also,if you need them,I have more stocks. I want a large sig,so You may need more images. ,,

And more if needed =3

Yea,I have alot of Alphonse Pictures XD


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 30, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> _Gatsuuga_, you've requested at another shop. No request for j00! >(




yea i juss canceled it too cause i didnt want it i had enough from there so can i still get it or do i have to wait a week to get another one?


----------



## Kelci (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh my god thank yo sooo much!!!!


----------



## murasex (Sep 30, 2006)

_Azim_, you are totally welcomed. Please do return soon! >=3







			
				Gatsuuga said:
			
		

> yea i juss canceled it too cause i didnt want it i had enough from there so can i still get it or do i have to wait a week to get another one?


You're going to have to wait since you had attempted to conceive moi. >(






*Kelci-chan*, <333!
Avy









*Captain*, here is j00 set. =3


Avy

Remember to save!  








*Byakugansan*, ye is next. =)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 30, 2006)

oh my, that's a great sig and avy 

I wuv the set!  Thanks, Sophia! *reps and cred yah

I feel bad that you're the only artist in this shop though,  Maybe you should get some artists to help out here? =)


----------



## Roy (Sep 30, 2006)

*sig+avy* for sophia 




Sig Text: Anthony Kiedis, RHCP, Roy

Size: thats up to you


Avy text: Roy

Size: 150 x 150


uhh I think thats it ill rep+credit when it's done ^^


thanks in advance


----------



## tank! (Oct 1, 2006)

I see you started the shop again Mura...

I honestly wish I could help out, but at this time its just not feasible.  (sorry..)

Best of luck with it  (if this is spam, sorry...you can delete it )


----------



## murasex (Oct 1, 2006)

Rich~! said:
			
		

> I see you started the shop again Mura...
> 
> I honestly wish I could help out, but at this time its just not feasible.  (sorry..)
> 
> Best of luck with it  (if this is spam, sorry...you can delete it )


No, that's quite alright! No sorry is needed! 

I'm glad you had stopped by! Please do say hi whenever you have time! =D 

Tell me how life is going. <3







*Byakugansan*, yay or nay? *runs*




Save. <3








You are welcomed, _Captain_! And I think I will get some minions in the future. Thank you for dropping by!








*Saosin*, yours is next.


----------



## Lightning (Oct 1, 2006)

Holy crap, dat is some baller shit, reps and creds


----------



## Yosha (Oct 2, 2006)

*Avvy*
Stock:
text: none
color/theme: dark
size: 150x150

*Sig*
Stock: 
text: Alone in this world...
and the same theme


----------



## murasex (Oct 2, 2006)

*Saosin*, your set.



Avy


Save~!  













			
				Byakugansan said:
			
		

> Holy crap, dat is some baller shit, reps and creds


o_O;;;; Glad you... like? =o















> *Edo-chan* is next. =3












_Apparatus Sky_, you've just recieved your request from the other shop. Wait.


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 2, 2006)

Request from Mura/Sophia.

Pic: 

Colors: dark.

Text: Crow Country pop. 3247


----------



## Rori (Oct 2, 2006)

Just an ava, please. ^^

*Stock:*deviantart link
Just of Fye. (=the blonde guy) XD
*Size:*125x125

No text, and the rest is up to you. I hope that stock's ok.


----------



## murasex (Oct 2, 2006)

*Ghetto Phish*, =D I really loved that stock. Just had to do it now. 



*Please save.* <3













And now *Edo's* is next. I'm sorry for the skipage--I just got so impatient to do  Phish's. ;o;


----------



## Saosin (Oct 2, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> *Saosin*, your set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I *love* them.


Reps & Cred~


----------



## Yosha (Oct 2, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> _Apparatus Sky_, you've just recieved your request from the other shop. Wait.



It is intended for another site in which i would still cred you and rep you of course...trust me i only intend on Suzu doing my sets....


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Mura....  ehh I mean Sophia..How things been long time no see.. 

For my request I would like this picture below like "cut out" So the picture is exactly Sendou's Shape..Do you know what I mean..?  No background or anything just the picture itself..? I t sounds confusing I confused myself..But I hope you understand lol... 







For the Picture above ID like to use this for my AVY.. Could you crop the two pictures for me and have them alternate frames in an animated Avy. 


*Avy*
*Size* : Senior Member Size I forget which that is lol
*Style*: yours..I kinda want it like my present Avy now..You can design as you want though.

*Sig*
I guess thats pretty straight foward.. 
Size I want it to be the same as it is...
If you dont understand what I mean..You can just do what ever you want to it lol..
*Text*:Naniwa Vs Kamagowa


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 2, 2006)

Requesting pimped up avy and siggy: 

Stock:



Text: God of the New World 

Dimensions: W/e works


----------



## murasex (Oct 2, 2006)

_Saosin_, glad you like 'em! <333





_Apparatus Sky_, access denied.








			
				Edo-chan said:
			
		

> *Sig* request for *Sophia Dark* (It seems as though you are the only one here)
> 
> Stocks:,
> *(I dont want Winry in it,Just Alphonse =D)*
> ...



Ah, done-done. It was a bit hard... Very. xDDDD;;;;; 


*hands free-anytime sig request* If you're unsatisfied with this--because I am--please use this card! I'd be more than happy if you'd use it. =D









*Yuuki*, j00 avy.
v1 - 
Darker

v2 - 


*Save.* =)









> Next is Roy.


----------



## Rori (Oct 2, 2006)

They're beautiful, I love them. <3

I'll rep & cred. Thankyou so much. I appreciate it. =]


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 2, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> Ah, done-done. It was a bit hard... Very. xDDDD;;;;;
> 
> 
> *hands free-anytime sig request* If you're unsatisfied with this--because I am--please use this card! I'd be more than happy if you'd use it. =D



*takes card*

*reads over*

=D SWEET 

And that sig is simply amazing =O *reps&cred*


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 2, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> *Ghetto Phish*, =D I really loved that stock. Just had to do it now.


Much love Mura.


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2006)

*You're all welcomed up there! xDDDD You guys are welcomed back.* =D






			
				Roy said:
			
		

> *sig+avy* for sophia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



=D -omgomgomg I adore how this came out. An experiment! :amazed 



[ Avy coming soon! ]
EDIT


*Please s a v e, Roy!*











> *Sandai Kitetsu*'s is next. =)


EDIT







			
				Sandai Kitetsu said:
			
		

> Hey Mura....  ehh I mean Sophia..How things been long time no see..
> 
> For my request I would like this picture below like "cut out" So the picture is exactly Sendou's Shape..Do you know what I mean..?  No background or anything just the picture itself..? I t sounds confusing I confused myself..But I hope you understand lol...
> 
> ...



Is this right? =o


----------



## Roy (Oct 4, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> *You're all welcomed up there! xDDDD You guys are welcomed back.* =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omgomgomgomgomg I love you 
  thank you so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 5, 2006)

Thats perfect  THanks so Much..

Did the picture show up for the Avy..?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello i havent been here in a while, well I asked for a request at the other shop and ocean told me Murasaki would be able to do the request better so here i am.
*Avatar/Signature Request For Murasaki*

*Size/Signature:* 382 x 127
*Size/avatar:* 150 x 150
*Text:* Outlaw Star
*Text 2:* Dreams Of Space


----------



## murasex (Oct 6, 2006)

Sandai Kitetsu said:
			
		

> Thats perfect  THanks so Much..
> 
> Did the picture show up for the Avy..?





Yesh? Or no?


----------



## Misa (Oct 6, 2006)

Sig Reguest for Sophia Dark
Stock:

Textrazy is good
colors-black red and some white
size: normal one

Thanx in advanced


----------



## murasex (Oct 7, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Hello i havent been here in a while, well I asked for a request at the other shop and ocean told me Murasaki would be able to do the request better so here i am.
> *Avatar/Signature Request For Murasaki*
> 
> *Size/Signature:* 382 x 127
> ...



Gotcha, Pulpy. =D
Hope you like the colors! Well--the outcome all together. *gasp*

Sig version1-




Version2 of sig

*
Save, Pulpy!* =D


----------



## az0r (Oct 8, 2006)

Sig and Avatar Reuqest Please =]

Stock: Episode 1 raw 

Text: Copy.Nin

Style: a happy feel to it but not too girly Anything is good,could you please make the stock and the text  stand out   and could the avatar and sig have rounded borders

Thank you Very Much ^^  reps and credit


----------



## Yondy (Oct 8, 2006)

I know I said I wouldn't request any more so so so this will be my final request, EVAR For two months.

For Kristina please 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Stock:*


*Text:*
Beck

*Size:*
The usual ^^

*Style:*
Yours. <3




It feels like we haven't talked in such a long time. ;_______;

Edit-

A matching avatar would be nice, play around with the size if you want. ^^


----------



## murasex (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi there, Evvie! =D! Glad to see you back! The request is no problem. 



			
				lxn said:
			
		

> Sig Reguest for Sophia Dark
> Stock:
> 
> Textrazy is good
> ...



The red wouldn't have looked good. ='(



*
Save? *








			
				Copy Nin =] said:
			
		

> Sig and Avatar Reuqest Please =]
> 
> Stock:
> "Scenario" - by Saboten
> ...



Hope it's not too girly...=O!!!



*
Save???*

[ Avy coming soon! ]
EDIT


----------



## Procyon (Oct 8, 2006)

Umm, here's my request. (Signature, and avatar if possible.) 

For: Ms. Mura or tank! because it's been a while since they made one for me...



Tell me if you're able to work with it or not. Thanks! <333


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 8, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> Gotcha, Pulpy. =D
> Hope you like the colors! Well--the outcome all together. *gasp*
> 
> Sig version1-
> ...



Thank you mura u still amaze me


----------



## murasex (Oct 8, 2006)

Midnight Sunday said:
			
		

> I know I said I wouldn't request any more so so so this will be my final request, EVAR For two months.
> 
> For Kristina please
> 
> ...



Ahh... hope you like this one... Came out a bit too messy than what I had expected... ='( *runs*



*Save, please, Evvie*. =s

[ Avy coming soon! ]


----------



## Yondy (Oct 8, 2006)

HOLY SHIT. This has got be the best signature you have ever made for me. ;__________; I absolutely freaking LOVE IT.

:GLOMPTACKLEHUGASQUISHES. <3


----------



## murasex (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh my God. 

omgomgomgomgomg I'm so glad you like it, Evvie! <3333

Here's the avy!







Edit


> HI M I S K Y!~!!!


 *waves*


----------



## Misk (Oct 8, 2006)

A little much dont you think O_o?


----------



## az0r (Oct 9, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> Hope it's not too girly...=O!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!! love it reps and credit thanks alot


----------



## murasex (Oct 9, 2006)

Misky said:
			
		

> A little much dont you think O_o?


Of course not! 





			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Umm, here's my request. (Signature, and avatar if possible.)
> 
> For: Ms. Mura or tank! because it's been a while since they made one for me...
> 
> ...



=)



[ Avy coming soon! ]
EDIT



*
Remember to save~!*


----------



## Yosha (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a sig request...


I have a sig request for anyone.

*Signature*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 400x100
*Text:* _Tensai no Uchiha_ (Uchiha prodigy) & _Uchiha Itachi_. You can add something if you like.
*Colors:* up to you.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 10, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> Yesh? Or no?




Sorry I took so long to reply to you..Seriously im in love with you..Will you Marry me  ?

Plz..?:


----------



## Rori (Oct 10, 2006)

I'mbackxD

Would like a set, please. =]

Avy - 

Stock: here.
Size: 125x125
No text.

Sig - 
Stock: Same as above.
Size: Up to you.
No text. 

The rest is up to you. Hope that's ok.


----------



## JokerDemon (Oct 10, 2006)

Sig Request!



Colors: Red, Silver, Grey

Size: Not very picky about the size.

Text: _I'll Kill you to Death_


----------



## murasex (Oct 10, 2006)

Sandai Kitetsu said:
			
		

> Sorry I took so long to reply to you..Seriously im in love with you..Will you Marry me  ?
> 
> Plz..?:



ROFL I'm taken. =D

But I'll be sure to marry you in the end.  

Glad you like the avy! =D! Come back soon~!



			
				Yuuki said:
			
		

> I'mbackxD
> 
> Would like a set, please. =]
> 
> ...



Okay, this came out... better than the last request A bit messy but oh well. xDDD--I think. Yay or nay?



*Save, Yuuki-chan!*

[ Avy coming soon! ]
EDIT


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 11, 2006)

sig and avy request for sophia or any available artist 

sig:

stock: 
size: 375 x 120
text: Kurosaki ichigo....Death god or whatever suits the sig

avy:

stock: same as above
size:150 x 150
text: my username

p.s. thank you


----------



## Rori (Oct 11, 2006)

It came out better than I wanted to. I really love them, thanks again.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 11, 2006)

is it alright to get one now?

heres the junk

Stock:Link removed
Colorrange and Yellow
Sizermal
Text:Venus Love and Beauty Shock


EDIT: oh yea sorry i juss want a sig


----------



## murasex (Oct 11, 2006)

Yuuki said:
			
		

> It came out better than I wanted to. I really love them, thanks again.


No problem. 

Do return. =D *hands bribing basket* xDDDD




			
				JokerDemon said:
			
		

> Sig Request!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha.

*

Please save.* =)


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok, I hope this is not against the rules of this thread or anything but I would like Sophia Dark to make this one. 

I would like it to be a sig with a matching ava.

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.


or 

2.




Colors: You decide.  

Size: ...You decide again.

Text: If you choose the first one, I want the text to be: 28:6:42:12
If you choose the second one, I want the text to be: Wake up Donnie

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JokerDemon (Oct 12, 2006)

I love it! I put a link to here in my sig.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 12, 2006)

Just showing off the new sig and avy couple you made..

Also wanted to see if your ready to marry me yet


----------



## J c (Oct 12, 2006)

Heey Sopheyyyy~ 
Haven't been on for a while cuz of school. So happy your shops open again.
Welp, here's my request ! 

Stock - Clicky!
Text - Everything's alright now..
Others - UP TO YOU!!11 =]

Thanks in advance  <3


----------



## az0r (Oct 13, 2006)

Sig And Avatar Request Please 
Stock: The Iris of Saddler 

text: Copy.Nin

Style : Could it be like the last one you did for Pulp Fiction 
Exept could the stock and text stand out more

e.g  


could i please get rounded borders on both and avatars

thanks rep and credit


----------



## mr_yenz (Oct 13, 2006)

Requesting! ^_^

*Size:*500 x 200, 400 x 150 or 300 x 300
*Color:* *whatever matches, though I'm sorta think dark, rich red type colours*
*Image(s):* 
*Spoiler*: __ 




or

-second preferred because it's prettier >_> - 



*Text:*
1. Yuffiecakes
2. Vincent Valentine
OR
Yuffiecakes' Vincent Valentine
I prefer the second option 
*Other:* -matching avi please-

Sankies in advance! 8D


----------



## murasex (Oct 13, 2006)

~Rocky_Marciano~ said:


> Just showing off the new sig and avy couple you made..
> 
> Also wanted to see if your ready to marry me yet



xDD The set looks pretty pimping with you.  

And I'm not ready yet. =o


*



			Espada, your image didn't work. Please fix. =D
		
Click to expand...

*




Gatsuuga said:


> is it alright to get one now?
> 
> heres the junk
> 
> ...


Got 3 versions of the sig.


*Spoiler*: __ 



v1-


v2-


v3-





*Save* them all or the one you like the most.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 13, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh thanks i likes them all really great job


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 13, 2006)

Espada #5 said:


> sig and avy request for sophia or any available artist
> 
> sig:
> 
> ...


sorry about that i didnt realize the pic wasnt uploaded
so here go 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed


----------



## murasex (Oct 13, 2006)

*



			Espada, gotcha. =D
		
Click to expand...

*






Bro Tai Jr. said:


> Ok, I hope this is not against the rules of this thread or anything but I would like Sophia Dark to make this one.
> 
> I would like it to be a sig with a matching ava.
> 
> ...




Errr..... *runs*


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Save. *


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Oct 13, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Errr..... *runs*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Another master piece. What a surprise. 

I love it.  Thank you so much!

Edit: z0mg! I just love it so much it hurts.  Sorry, I will stop fanboying and get on with my life.


----------



## Seany (Oct 14, 2006)

Avy & Sig please =)

Stock: 

Sizes: 150 x 150 for Avy, and 400 x 150 for Sig. Actually i just want most of the pic fitted into the sig. So whichever size works best then =3

Colour: Whatever looks best

Text: Cartoon

Thanks!


----------



## Azurite (Oct 14, 2006)

Avy and Sig 

Avy:125X125
Sig:400X400(Make those type of sigs where the image pops out)

Sig and Avy can be similiar looking, Cred and Rep

Image/Stock:
*Spoiler*: _Render_ 









Murasaki can do this one


----------



## Constantine (Oct 14, 2006)

Sig and Avi request for Sophia Dark <3  or Bass 

Stocks for Sig(plz use all stocks in sig):
*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock #1:
Stock #2:
Stock # 3:
Stock #4:



Text for sig: Shinagamis of Legend (also in Kanji or Japanese) & put TUK sumwhere on there
Theme: you choose
Style: yours 
Size: whatever you want

Stock for avatar:
text for ava: The Legend & put TUK sumwhere on there
size: 125x125
everything else up to you =)
I'll rep + cred =D

EDIT///Sorry I was too Excited about this to request it after a week lolz anways do mine after all the ones before me btw good luck i hope everyone's sig or avas come out awesome


----------



## murasex (Oct 14, 2006)

Espada #5 said:


> sig and avy request for sophia or any available artist
> 
> sig:
> 
> ...


2 versions. =#


*Spoiler*: __ 



v1-


v2-


Unrelated Avy



*
Save.*


----------



## Bass (Oct 15, 2006)

*shuffles in*


Ummm....I'll be working here...yeah...umm...yay?


----------



## murasex (Oct 15, 2006)

Take *Yuffiecakes*' and *Cartoon*'s Bassie. <333



And I'm currently working on *J c*'s :3


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 15, 2006)

To Sophia Dark  or Bass 
Type: Sig
Stock: 
Size: Any for a sig; a long rectangular thing (rounded corners are nice tho) or how it is
Text: Waffletime; pic made by Splintered
Any effects on it are fine. ^^


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 15, 2006)

Whooo O:

*Avvy* request for *Sophia Dark*.

*Stock:* ,  (Of just Alphonse =x, well, duh. xD )
*Text:* "Edo",
*Size:* 125x125 & 150x150
*Colors:* Black and white, like my current sig.
*Other:* I want it to match the sig you made me. :3

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bass (Oct 15, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:
			
		

> Take *Yuffiecakes*' and *Cartoon*'s Bassie. <333





Okay! I'll do my best! *salutes*


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 15, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> 2 versions. =#
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


oh my god! thank you


----------



## Bass (Oct 15, 2006)

Yuffiecakes said:
			
		

> Requesting! ^_^
> 
> *Size:*500 x 200, 400 x 150 or 300 x 300
> *Color:* *whatever matches, though I'm sorta think dark, rich red type colours*
> ...



I hope you like.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*V1*


*V2*


*Avy*


----------



## Bass (Oct 15, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Avy & Sig please =)
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...




I hope you like. ^_^



*Spoiler*: __ 



*V1*


*V2*


*V3*


*V4*


*Avy*


----------



## murasex (Oct 15, 2006)

Bassie, you are like--the shizznit! 






J c said:


> Heey Sopheyyyy~
> Haven't been on for a while cuz of school. So happy your shops open again.
> Welp, here's my request !
> 
> ...


=x

Would you like an avy? :3



*Spoiler*: __ 










*Please save. *

EDIt
I am making a new version of the sig FYI. xDDDD
EDIT2

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mr_yenz (Oct 15, 2006)

Bass said:


> I hope you like.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I love it! ^________________^

Just one thing... it's Yuffiecakes . So if you wouldn't mind, could you edit the typo? 

Thankies! .n_n.


----------



## Bass (Oct 15, 2006)

@Yuffiecakes:

Oh, sorry.



Is this better?


----------



## J c (Oct 15, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Bassie, you are like--the shizznit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gyaaaaaa!!!! Both versions rock! You the bestestest Sophey ^_______^ <3

THANK QQQ~


----------



## Azurite (Oct 15, 2006)

change my request... anyone can do it


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 16, 2006)

Click =x

Woo, changed my request. Takr your time with it.


----------



## mr_yenz (Oct 16, 2006)

Bass said:


> @Yuffiecakes:
> 
> Oh, sorry.
> 
> ...


Thankies! ^_^


----------



## Seany (Oct 16, 2006)

Bass said:


> I hope you like. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There amazing! thanks Bass


----------



## Tuan (Oct 16, 2006)

*have a request for mai home gurl Sophia * xD

stock::::: click click
size::::::: up to you, not too big 
text::::::: _Ichigo Kurosaki_ <<<kanji if possible and add anything else if you like >=3

thats it...other stuff is up to you.

*avy * only if you have time on your hands
stock::click right hur.
size:::125x125
text::: um..just my user name in kanji is fine. 

thanx you thanx you thanx you thanx you thanx you in advanceee.


*HAVE FUN DOING IT. xDDDD*​


----------



## Bass (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll take *Waffletime!'s* request.


----------



## Suzie (Oct 16, 2006)

Avatar + Signature
-
Avatar:125 X 125
Signature: 400 x 150
Avatar Text: Hitsu Chan
Signature Text: Fran Is Love



Cred and Rep to Anyone Who Does this. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bass (Oct 17, 2006)

Waffletime! said:
			
		

> To Sophia Dark  or Bass
> Type: Sig
> Stock:
> Size: Any for a sig; a long rectangular thing (rounded corners are nice tho) or how it is
> ...





I hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*V1*


*V2*


*Avy*


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 17, 2006)

Request for either Sophia Dark or Bass. =D

Type: Ava + Sig
Avatar: 100 X 100
Sig: 400 X 100
Text: Roy Mustang


Rounded corners for the sig would be nice...and for colours/style whatever you wish is appropriate.  But would prefer dark clours.  

Thx in advance.


----------



## murasex (Oct 17, 2006)

Copy Nin =];5611141 said:
			
		

> Sig And Avatar Request Please (my last request in a while  )
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> 
> ...


Two versions.





[ _Avy coming soon!_ ]
EDIT


*
Be sure to save! *


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 17, 2006)

Bass said:


> I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love it!  Thank you!


----------



## az0r (Oct 18, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Two versions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!! thanks alot


----------



## Lyre (Oct 18, 2006)

Avy and Sig please to bass if you don't mind  

*Spoiler*: _Stock:_ 




or if it's too low quality 



Avy:
Size: 125x125
no text

Sig:
Size: 350x125
Text: Kin of the Stars


----------



## Bass (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm doing *XeroResolve's* and *Lyre's* request now.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 18, 2006)

I had this posted in another thread but no one did it for a while so here it is for either Sophia Dark or Bass.

*Spoiler*: _request_ 



*Avatar*
Stock:  
Text: esca
Size: 150x150 and a 125x125


*Signature*
Stock: 
Text: esca and if it fits can you also put Millenium Hawk
Size: up to you but nothing to large


----------



## Rori (Oct 18, 2006)

Two request's at a time, does that mean I can request two *ava's* (only)? 

If so; 

--First:

*Stock: *here.
*Size:* Whichever, 125x125 & below obviously.
No text. And whatever style suits it. ^_^

--Second:

*Stock: *here.
*Size:* same as above. ^^
No text, and again, whatever style suits it.

If not, then just take the first request please. xD

Oh, and I'm hoping *Sophia* could do them?


----------



## murasex (Oct 18, 2006)

*Currently working on Orihime's and then Taichou's.*



And, please do remember, no reposting. That is stated in the rules, ya'll.


----------



## murasex (Oct 18, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:


> Avy and Sig
> 
> Avy:125X125
> Sig:400X400(Make those type of sigs where the image pops out)
> ...


Gotcha! =D And will post another version--I think. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





v2




[ _Avy coming soon!_ ]
EDIT


*Save pwease.*


----------



## Bass (Oct 18, 2006)

XeroResolve said:
			
		

> Request for either Sophia Dark or Bass. =D
> 
> Type: Ava + Sig
> Avatar: 100 X 100
> ...




I hope you enjoy.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bass (Oct 18, 2006)

Lyre said:
			
		

> Avy and Sig please to bass if you don't mind
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock:_
> 
> ...




I hope you like it. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Azurite (Oct 18, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Gotcha! =D And will post another version--I think.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




CRED AND REP!!!!!!!  :amazed i might use the avy first!


----------



## murasex (Oct 18, 2006)

Edo said:


> Whooo O:
> 
> *Avvy* request for *Sophia Dark*.
> 
> ...


Got you done first--kind of late to start Tai's.

Here's one avy. Second will be done shortly.

1-colored


2-request-blackandwhite


Second Icon


*Save, Edo. <3*


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 18, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> 1-colored
> 
> 
> 2-request-blackandwhite
> ...



omgwash. OOOO: Those are amazing. More reps for you! 0: (I just hope I can still rep you ...)


----------



## Lyre (Oct 19, 2006)

Bass said:


> I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you love it ^____^


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 19, 2006)

Bass said:


> I hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wow, awesome! Thx Bass. *reps


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 19, 2006)

may i request?

i have two requests i didnt know which one i wanted so i will let you chose
jus do one



Stock1:Link removed

Color:Red and black
Text:Mars Fire Ignite
Sizermal

Stock2:Link removed

Color:Red and Black
Text:Mars Flame Sniper
Sizermal

do the one you want but juss do one


----------



## murasex (Oct 20, 2006)

Taichou Urahara Kisuke said:


> Sig and Avi request for Sophia Dark <3  or Bass
> 
> Stocks for Sig(plz use all stocks in sig):
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






Here's the sig. Sorry for the long wait.




[ _Avy coming soon!_ ]
EDIT
Actually, image isn't loading. I may only see his head. .-.;;;
*
Save, okay? =)*


----------



## Constantine (Oct 20, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Here's the sig. Sorry for the long wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 thats like the awesomest sig ever OMG!!!!!!! You are my favorite GFXer of all time!!!!! XD anyways *reps and creds*


----------



## Roy (Oct 20, 2006)

since you didnt delete my post im guessing I can make a request 

*sig* request for Bass or Sophia 

Stock

Text: The Prestige

Size: thats up to you

Style- also up to you 

thank you in advance for whoever does it


----------



## murasex (Oct 20, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Avy and sig request for Mura
> 
> Hope you're not too busy Mura.
> Here's the stock:
> ...


Really sorry for the wait!
Hope you like this, Azim. =)


v1-


v2

v3-


[ _Avy coming soon!_ ]
EDIT
150x150 avy
Smaller avy


*Save, Azim!*


----------



## Bass (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll take *Gatsuuga's* and *Makunouchi Ippo's *requests.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 21, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Really sorry for the wait!
> Hope you like this, Azim. =)
> 
> 
> ...


No need to say sorry Mura .It's not a big deal ^^

OMG!!! I love them all 
Mura,thank you sooo much


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 21, 2006)

oke here's my 2nd request!

sig and avatar!

sig:
size: 400x100
text: Seven (with the first stock) and Atreyu (with the 2nd stock)
stock(s):

*Spoiler*: __ 







style: hit me with anything 

avatar:
size: 100x100
with a sexy border!


hope its no to much to ask for.
and please show the face and staff (the stick behind it) clearly ^^
thanks in advance!


----------



## Bass (Oct 21, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:
			
		

> may i request?
> 
> i have two requests i didnt know which one i wanted so i will let you chose
> jus do one
> ...




I hope you enjoy.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*An avy in case you want one*


----------



## Bass (Oct 21, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:
			
		

> *sig* request for Bass or Sophia
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...





I hope you like.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*V1*


*V2*


*An avy in case you wanted one*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 21, 2006)

Bass said:


> I hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Friggin gorgeous thank you so much


----------



## Xenshin (Oct 21, 2006)

sig request

text= break
size= 400+100
stock=  
ban i just have jiriya and the fourth please


----------



## Roy (Oct 21, 2006)

Bass said:


> I hope you like.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



awsome work Bass =)... ill rep + credit


----------



## Rockafeller (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a request(s)

sig:
text: Fly a fantasy
Font: *brie light*
stock:

avatar:
text: Fly a fantasy
Font: *brie light*
stock: 

Other: Please don't use yellow.


----------



## murasex (Oct 22, 2006)

Glad you liked 'em, Azim! Return soon! =D 



Fªll3n.AnG3L¦ said:


> *have a request for mai home gurl Sophia * xD
> 
> stock::::: click click
> size::::::: up to you, not too big
> ...



xDDD I did have fun making it! =D!

2 versions of siggeh
v1-


v2-


[ _Avy coming soon!_ ]
EDIT
Actually, the avy doesn't look too purrty so... forget that. xDD!!

*Remember to save, Fallen! *


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 22, 2006)

request
stock: 
size: doesn't really matter, just not too big.
text: the fallen sarutobi or R.I.P. asuma sensei which ever sounds/looks better.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Tuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Glad you liked 'em, Azim! Return soon! =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx alot sophia! looks awsome and glad you had fun with it =D **cred*rep**right click*save* xD
​


----------



## Bass (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll take *the 1 and only jj's *request.


----------



## Bass (Oct 22, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:
			
		

> request
> stock: Link removed
> size: doesn't really matter, just not too big.
> text: the fallen sarutobi or R.I.P. asuma sensei which ever sounds/looks better.
> ...




I hope you like.



*Spoiler*: __ 



*V1*


*V2*


*V3*


----------



## murasex (Oct 22, 2006)

Hitsu Chan said:


> Avatar + Signature
> -
> Avatar:125 X 125
> Signature: 400 x 150
> ...


Really sorry for the wait.  
But here it is!



_Avy is... coming! _
EDIT


*Save!*


----------



## Rori (Oct 23, 2006)

I posted my request 4/5 days ago, but this isn't a repost, I'm changing it IF my post was missed. If it wasn't then just delete this post. =] 
*
@Sophia*

Ava 
Stock:here.
Size: 125x125
No text.

Sig
Stock: Same as above.
Size: Whatever's best. =]
Text: Tsubasa Chronicle


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 23, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> Sig request
> 
> text: Have each of their names on the bottom
> size: the way you want it
> ...



Sorry, Sophia..I realized you're the only one who can make tags with like 5 stocks  

This request was in the other thread, but I had to switch it to over here. I hope you can do this =)


----------



## murasex (Oct 23, 2006)

Atreyu said:


> oke here's my 2nd request!
> 
> sig and avatar!
> 
> ...




v1-


v2-


v3-


Avy v1
Avy v2

*Save.*


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 23, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> v1-
> 
> 
> v2-
> ...



thanks a dozen dark, i love it!  
no need to say, offcourse credit is givin'


----------



## miina (Oct 24, 2006)

*@Sophia or Bass*

Sig

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 






*Spoiler*: _Lee_ 




This:

Or this:






Size: Same as example
Text: ".Team Gai" or "Team Gai"(lose the period)

Example:
Can you please make it the same as this signiture-

THANX ^^ ^^



*EDIT: On second thought, can i get a "Beck" Siggy?
@Sophia or Bass ^^
Sig
Stock: Clicky or any other good images you have from the anime ^^
Size: Not to big ^^;;
Text: "Beck" or "Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad"
Comment: PLEASE DO NOT add the text "Galebreaker" cuz i'm changing my nick.*


----------



## Suzie (Oct 24, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Really sorry for the wait.
> But here it is!
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You  

I love it.


----------



## Bass (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll take *B!ngo's *request.


----------



## murasex (Oct 25, 2006)

Yuuki said:


> I posted my request 4/5 days ago, but this isn't a repost, I'm changing it IF my post was missed. If it wasn't then just delete this post. =]
> *
> @Sophia*
> 
> ...


Gah! Finally!
v1-


v2-


Avatar

*Save, Yuuki. ^^*


----------



## miina (Oct 25, 2006)

Bass said:


> I'll take *B!ngo's *request.


Yay thanx, btw, can you make an avvy as well. I got my name changed ^^


----------



## Bass (Oct 25, 2006)

B!ngo said:
			
		

> *EDIT: On second thought, can i get a "Beck" Siggy?
> @Sophia or Bass ^^
> Sig
> Stock: Clicky or any other good images you have from the anime ^^
> ...





			
				B!ngo said:
			
		

> Yay thanx, btw, can you make an avvy as well. I got my name changed ^^




I hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*V1*


*V2*


*Avy*


----------



## miina (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you so much!!! *Reps* I'm a huge beck fan! BTW, mind if i use that beck siggy in your photobucket in the future?


----------



## Rori (Oct 26, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Gah! Finally!
> v1-
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! as always. Ty very much. r+c.


----------



## Bass (Oct 26, 2006)

B!ngo said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!!! *Reps* I'm a huge beck fan! BTW, mind if i use that beck siggy in your photobucket in the future?



Nope. You can use it as long as you want.


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 26, 2006)

avatar 1

^stock....

150x150 ava please
cool border and make the avatr with raito/ights head in it please.

avatr 2/sig

```
[SPOILER][IMG]http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j206/NightmareIQ/es21-017-07.png[/IMG]
[/SPOILER]
stock....^
avatr size: 150x150
with black border...
showing his head.
no text.
sig part:
can you make it so you can only see his body parts? and make it not too big so i can use it without getting in trouble on these forums....
no border...

thanks alot please do it wheneva
```


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Oct 26, 2006)

*Request For Anyone*


*Spoiler*: _Stock for Sig_ 








Text: The Great Master
Subtext: Destruction & Peril
Border: please
Background color: orangeish red
Size: 450 by 150 pixels

Thanks in Advance for whoever makes this sig!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Sophia!!  How are you long time no see or talk..

Well me and the boys are starting up a new pimping project...We also need a pimped up Tag for our signatures to promote this pimped out endeavor of ours..

*Stock*


If you could some how incorporate the text inside

"Slam Dunk Pimping Project" Id love you forever and want to have 2093092 of your kids..

PS

Will you Marry me


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 27, 2006)

hi i hope its fine for me to get a new sig

here goes

Sig
Stock1:
Stock2:Link removed use one or both if you want
Text:Nara Shikamaru
Color:any make them dark
Size:any
Style:any


----------



## murasex (Oct 27, 2006)

*Inner-Kyuubi* ->


*Spoiler*: __ 





Inner-Kyuubi said:


> *Request For Anyone*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock for Sig_
> ...



Pictures are way too small there. =/ Please post bigger versions.






`Lord of shadows said:


> avatar 1
> 
> ^stock....
> 
> ...


----------



## Bass (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll do *Gatsuuga's* request.


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 28, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> *Inner-Kyuubi* ->
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


thanks for the help but i have some changs that would be nice....

On the Death Note Avatar can you get rid of the grey stuff and Red over the dudes Eye....

And on the sig, i didnt really mean sig i meant something on the long lines of this:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Sorry to be a picky even though you did a wonderful job on the sig, but for the sig i meant just render the dude out that cover and make him with his gunsmoke on a white backround  then i can put in my sig.....

Thankyou, *reps


----------



## Rockafeller (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a request

Sig:
Stock:
Font: You choose
Text: Fly a Fantasy


Avy:
Stock:
Text: Fly a Fantasy
Font: You choose


Other: Please try not to use yellow.


----------



## Constantine (Oct 28, 2006)

*Sig Request for Sophia or Bass =D*

Sig Request for Sophia or Bass =D

Stocks for Sig:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Stock #1: & Stock #2:



Link for Stock #1hapter 290, page 13
Link for stock #2hapter 290, page 13
Text for sig:Yagami Raito, also in japanese or kanji
Themearkness/Blood/Evil/Hatred/etc....XD
Colors: that go with theme(make them dark)
Size: whatever you like
 I'll Rep & cred 

EDIT///put ¤Taichou Shirosaki¤ instead of TUK  cause i wont be TUK for long


----------



## murasex (Oct 29, 2006)

~Rocky_Marciano~ said:


> Hey Sophia!!  How are you long time no see or talk..
> 
> Well me and the boys are starting up a new pimping project...We also need a pimped up Tag for our signatures to promote this pimped out endeavor of ours..
> 
> ...


You're too funny. xDDDDD



Yes or no? Any changes and I'll change 'em. ^^



`Lord of shadows said:


> thanks for the help but i have some changs that would be nice....
> 
> On the Death Note Avatar can you get rid of the grey stuff and Red over the dudes Eye....
> 
> ...


Ah, gotcha! 

It was just a misunderstanding. ^^

I'll edit this post with sig&avy asap.
EDIT


Cannot change avy--err... kind of deleted it last night. ^^;;;;;;;;


----------



## murasex (Oct 29, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> Sophia, I was wondering if my request is too complicated for you  If it is, I'll gladly change it




No, no, there was a minor thing going on with your request but I am doing it as we speak.


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 29, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Ah, gotcha!
> 
> It was just a misunderstanding. ^^
> 
> ...



thanks alot dude/ette


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 29, 2006)

`Lord of shadows said:


> thanks alot dude/ette



Shes not a Dude  

Thats my wife your talking about!! Treat her with respect.

*[Charming_Voice]*Thanks sooo much Sophia Chan baby, its beautiful *[/Charming_Voice]*


----------



## Tuan (Oct 29, 2006)

~Rocky_Marciano~ said:


> Shes not a Dude
> 
> Thats my wife your talking about!! Treat her with respect.
> 
> *[Charming_Voice]*Thanks sooo much Sophia Chan baby, its beautiful *[/Charming_Voice]*



I DIS-LIKE YOU!  
why are you hittin on my gurl? 



			
				`Lord of shadows said:
			
		

> thanks alot dude/ette


and you can go to hell for calling her a *dude*


----------



## Constantine (Oct 29, 2006)

F?ll3n.AnG3L? said:


> I DIS-LIKE YOU!
> why are you hittin on my gurl?
> 
> 
> and you can go to hell for calling her a *dude*



Hey She ain't your gurl


----------



## murasex (Oct 29, 2006)

^ You guys... 



Captain Pip said:


> Sorry, Sophia..I realized you're the only one who can make tags with like 5 stocks
> 
> This request was in the other thread, but I had to switch it to over here. I hope you can do this =)



Here it is! After 4 tries... ^^;;;;;;;;;;;


*Spoiler*: __ 




v1-

v2-


----------



## Taizi124 (Oct 30, 2006)

i post awhile ago, but i would like to change it to this

size: 400x200
Style: anything really

First i want it to flash these pics saying human+snake=Orochimaru?

*Spoiler*: _Stock 1_ 



Link removed





Then i want to flash these pics saying human+fish=Kisame?

*Spoiler*: _Stock 2_ 



Link removed
Update II
for this selector.




Then flash these pics saying human+plant=Zetsu?

*Spoiler*: _Stock 3_ 



Link removed





and then in the end have it say "Freak Parents FC"


----------



## Perverse (Oct 30, 2006)

Request for Sophia:

Stock: Episode 204
Size: 500x150
Text: Jedi Mind Tricks

Thanks a lot .


----------



## murasex (Oct 30, 2006)

Achmed said:


> I have a request
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



v1-


v2-


v3-


[ _Avy coming soon~_ ]
EDIT
Avy v1
Avy v2

*Please save.* And sorry for the wait, Achmed. *runs*








Taizi124 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you want the sets separate? And I'm pretty sure the size will not be 400 by 200. >_<


----------



## Taizi124 (Oct 30, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Do you want the sets separate? And I'm pretty sure the size will not be 400 by 200. >_<



yes if it is possobly and the size can be whatever you see fit


----------



## murasex (Oct 30, 2006)

Taizi124 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Taizi124 said:


> yes if it is possobly and the size can be whatever you see fit






I got it~! 

*Save.* =)

Yeah, and don't request here and at another place. kthxbai


----------



## Taizi124 (Oct 30, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> I got it~!
> 
> *Save.* =)
> 
> Yeah, and don't request here and at another place. kthxbai



its awesome, rep and cred. and ok i wont do that anymore


----------



## Rockafeller (Oct 30, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> v1-
> 
> 
> v2-
> ...



Thanks joo! I loves it very much!


----------



## murasex (Oct 30, 2006)

^ It was no problem. 8)






Sharingan Eye said:


> Request for Sophia:
> 
> Stock: Episode 204
> Size: 500x150
> ...


Hope you like it. ^^;


*Spoiler*: __ 




V1-


V2-




*Remember to save~!*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 30, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> Here it is! After 4 tries... ^^;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I wuv it  Thank you so much Sophia!    I shall rep you now and cred you later when I use it


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 30, 2006)

*Hi, I'm Yuurei and with the permission from Sophia Dark   I am starting to take requests from you people. 

My main style is smudging, i can do animation, and with colors/lighting.

Here is my photobucket and deviantart if you want to see some examples of my work *


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 30, 2006)

sig + avy request for *yuurei*

type: sig
stock: 
size: 400x120
text 1: ViolentlyHappy
text 2: Waiting For You, Where Ever You Are

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
text: none

thanks in advance


----------



## Bass (Oct 30, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:
			
		

> hi i hope its fine for me to get a new sig
> 
> here goes
> 
> ...




Sorry for the late sig. I hope you enjoy.



*Spoiler*: __ 



*V1*


*V2*


*V3*










I'll start on *?Taichou Shirosaki?'s* request now.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 30, 2006)

Bass said:


> Sorry for the late sig. I hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh thanks they are realyl good i love them thanks cred and reps if it will let me


----------



## Bass (Oct 30, 2006)

?Taichou Shirosaki? said:
			
		

> Sig Request for Sophia or Bass =D
> 
> Stocks for Sig:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I hope you like.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 31, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> sig + avy request for *yuurei*
> 
> type: sig
> stock:
> ...



Here you go 

hope you like 

v.1

v.2

avy.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 31, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> ^ It was no problem. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sophia love 

I know I requested before, and you did an awsome job with our official pimp sig.!! 

But i wanted to know could I request again, since this will be a personal request for me..And not one on behalf of my Pimp Crew..If not its def. cool..I can wait..becuz I dont go to anyone other person but my wife for my personal needs  

-Thanks

Matt


----------



## murasex (Oct 31, 2006)

Of course you may request once more! I do not mind one bit. 



<3





_And great job with that request, Morten! :3_


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks so much Sophia!!

*Stock*


*Style*
I wanna let you do your own thing on this..Suprise me!!  

Only kinda semi request I have is could the SIgnature kind of be like how the one I have in there now is..That "cut out" look....I dunno do your thing girl  

*Text*
I dunno what to put here?? I dont wanna put me name..I was tryna think of something cool, but work is just stressing me, and id blow a mental fuse if I think to hard for some text right now.. 

So maybe you can do your thing here or put no text at all up to you..But since im your Hubby im sure you know my tastes 

byeee XD

PS. I also would like an Avy to go with this
PSS. I lubb you *runs*


----------



## Constantine (Oct 31, 2006)

Bass said:


> I hope you like.



It's Awesome!*creds & reps*


----------



## murasex (Oct 31, 2006)

~Rocky_Marciano~ said:


> Thanks so much Sophia!!
> 
> *Stock*
> 
> ...



There will be another version. :3

The cut out look was too... boring. ;o;


EDIT


EDIT2
Will post avy later. xDDDDD Slipped my mind.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 31, 2006)

Yuurei said:


> Here you go
> 
> hope you like
> 
> ...



thanks a bunch, love em' 

+reps for you!


----------



## Tuan (Oct 31, 2006)

Sophia said:
			
		

> *One more fucking repost and someone is going to die.*


 uh-oh :amazed


*I have a wallpaper request for Ms.Mura
*
(is for my myspace page)
do you do wallpaper? if not than is ok =D

*[stock]*   just the car  . and can you keep the car on the left side like in the stock?  
*OR* 
*OR*
the 1st one was my 1st pick but it look like is pretty hard to work with. so take your pick.




*[theme]* can i get like a street/night neon theme
*style* japanese style????? 
*size* wallpaper size? 
*text* "YounG.Vi33t" maybe add some kanji? to get that japanese feeling      and    my real name "Tuan" 
can you put the stock and teh text mostly on the left side and in the middle if you could? 

o yeah make sure you put "copyright of Sophia" myspace ppl steal alot xD





all the other stuff is up to you =3
thanx alot!​


----------



## chubby (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't know if this really counts, but I was wondering if you could put a border on both of these pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 








and also, could you try ti fut the sentence, "When we find ourselves lost in darkness, we search for a door to the light." on the left side of the larger pic? if not, its all cool

and if I'm posting this in the wrong place or something, then sorry bout that


----------



## Mojim (Nov 1, 2006)

*Request sig and avy for Mura ^^*

Hello Mura 

I have another request for you,i hope it's ok ^^ I just want something new for my sig/avy...to celebrate my 20th ^_^ (i just turn 20 on Monday) =) 

Here are the stocks:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've prepared three choice of stocks to let you pick either one.
*Stock 1:*
Link removed 

*Stock 2:* 
Link removed

*Stock 3:*
Link removed

-sig and avy please
-size for sig up to you
-size for avy,*125 x 125 *and *150 x 150 *(for when i become senior)
-text if you choose Stock 1 and stock 2,write my name *"Azim"*.If you pick stock 3,write *"Lulu"*
-If possible can i have japenese text on the tag/sig? ^^ 
-theme,style,colors all up to you Mura ^-^




That is all,hope i'm not too picky though 

Lastly,thanks in advance Mura!!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 1, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> There will be another version. :3
> 
> The cut out look was too... boring. ;o;
> 
> ...



Why are you so Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bass (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll take *chubby's* request.


----------



## Bass (Nov 1, 2006)

chubby said:
			
		

> I don't know if this really counts, but I was wondering if you could put a border on both of these pics:
> 
> and also, could you try ti fut the sentence, "When we find ourselves lost in darkness, we search for a door to the light." on the left side of the larger pic? if not, its all cool
> 
> and if I'm posting this in the wrong place or something, then sorry bout that




Since you didn't specify what type of border you wanted, I made a variety....anyways, I hope you like.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*V1*


*V2*


*V3*


*V1*


*V2*


*V3*


----------



## Roy (Nov 1, 2006)

*sig + avy request for Bass or Sophia*

(I deleted the original post on the other shop and I dont have to worry about the reposts since sophia took care of that )



SIG

Text: Main text: Hajime no Ippo, Sub text: Makunouchi Ippo

Size: up to you.. just make the height big 

Style: yours


Avy

Size: 150 x 150

Text: Makunouchi Ippo (can I have one with text and one without text so I could see which looks better?)

thanks in advance to whoever claims the request


----------



## chubby (Nov 1, 2006)

Bass said:


> Since you didn't specify what type of border you wanted, I made a variety....anyways, I hope you like.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I LOVE YOU BASS!!! 

REP 4 JOO!!! ^____^


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Nov 1, 2006)

GAH. What happened to my request? if like, dissapeared. D:

Anyway, for *Bass* or *Yuurei*. And Mura, once she gets better. =x

*Avveh --*

*Text :* Edo
*Size :* 125x125 & 150x150
*Color :* Whatevers looks good, just no black&white.

*Siggeh --*


*Text :* Weasley is my king.
*Size :* 400x120
*Color :* Matching the avvy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Perverse (Nov 2, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> ^ It was no problem. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG OMG I love it. Rep rep rep!


----------



## Bass (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll do *Makunouchi Ippo's *request.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 2, 2006)

Sig + avi request.



Size- not picky about the size, but could it be kind of big?
Text- If life gives you lemons...
Colors- greens, pinks, yellows


----------



## Spike (Nov 3, 2006)

*I have a signature and avatar request for Bass or Ms Mura*


_Stock:_ *X*

_Size:_ *Avatar* 125x125 and 150x150 *Signature* Whatever you feel is good.
_
Style:_ *Signature* Like the one Suzu made for Hiruko* X*. *Avatar* Your choice, but not cut up, I don't know what to call it but here's what I mean: *X*

_Text: _ *No text!*

Thanks in advance


----------



## murasex (Nov 3, 2006)

Fªll3n.AnG3L¦ said:


> uh-oh :amazed
> 
> 
> *I have a wallpaper request for Ms.Mura
> ...



Hope I got this right... ^^;;;;



EDIT
Rocky, here's j00 avy. =)


Be sure to save~


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sig request:*
This request goes out to anybody in this workshop.


Text: Devil May Cry
Size: Doesn't matter
Color theme: Dark/Red


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 3, 2006)

Avy request for anyone 

Stock: 
text: Hollow Ichigo
other: Make it smexy XD

Will rep + cred! That is all


----------



## Saosin (Nov 3, 2006)

Sig & Avy request for *Mura*.

*Avatar size:* 125 x 125
*Signature size:* 430 x 150
*Stock:* x
*(Signature) Text:* So much hate for the ones we love
*(Avatar) Text*: 肖・辛 *or* textless (whichever looks better)
*Colors:* Darker colors, but not so dark that you can barely read the text
*Theme:* Sad/angsty-ish. ;D


----------



## murasex (Nov 3, 2006)

*I'm doing:*

azim's
Techno's
Captain's
and Saosin's <333


----------



## Bass (Nov 3, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:
			
		

> *sig + avy request for Bass or Sophia*
> 
> (I deleted the original post on the other shop and I dont have to worry about the reposts since sophia took care of that )
> 
> ...




I hope you like.



*Spoiler*: __ 





*V1*


*V2*


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2006)

awsome 

thanks alot Bass 

ill rep+credit


EDIT:
ill have to rep you tomorrow I gave away too much rep today >_> >_<


----------



## Tuan (Nov 3, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> Hope I got this right... ^^;;;;




omg! you know you should really marry me before i'm taken lol JK
i really love the wallpaper! when i'm done fixing up my page ill let you see it
thanx again! ​


----------



## murasex (Nov 3, 2006)

Fªll3n.AnG3L¦ said:


> omg! you know you should really marry me before i'm taken lol JK
> i really love the wallpaper! when i'm done fixing up my page ill let you see it
> thanx again! ​


Hah-hah~ Too a d o r a b l e.  --Glad you like the outcome!






azim86 said:


> Hello Mura
> 
> I have another request for you,i hope it's ok ^^ I just want something new for my sig/avy...to celebrate my 20th ^_^ (i just turn 20 on Monday) =)
> 
> ...


BTW I >( those stocks. 
*^-^*



Black&white

125by125 avy

[ 150 avy coming soon~ ]
EDIT
150by150 avy

*Please save~* :3


----------



## Bass (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm doing *Edo's* and *Mouth.In.Hand's *request now.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 3, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> BTW I >( those stocks.
> *^-^*
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry i couldn't prepared a good stock for you Mura ...so sorry 
*goes to kill myself*


*back to normal ^__^*
Anyway,i like the outcome of it ^^
Thanks so much for making it for me Mura


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 3, 2006)

avy request for anyone

stock: 
size: 150x150
style: like my sig is
text: VH


----------



## Bass (Nov 3, 2006)

Edo said:
			
		

> GAH. What happened to my request? if like, dissapeared. D:
> 
> Anyway, for *Bass* or *Yuurei*. And Mura, once she gets better. =x
> 
> ...




I hope you like.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*V1*






*V2*


----------



## Bass (Nov 4, 2006)

Mouth.In.Hand said:
			
		

> Sig + avi request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope you like it.

*WARNING:* I tried something new on this sig so I won't be surprised if you don't like it...anyways.....



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Smokes (Nov 4, 2006)

Bass said:


> I hope you like it.
> 
> *WARNING:* I tried something new on this sig so I won't be surprised if you don't like it...anyways.....
> 
> ...



I'm not picky, I like it.Thank you so much!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Nov 4, 2006)

Bass said:


> I hope you like.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*omg*wash.

+reps for joo!  Thank youuuuu~


----------



## murasex (Nov 4, 2006)

Techno said:


> *Sig request:*
> This request goes out to anybody in this workshop.
> 
> 
> ...



Um,.. about _*that*_ theme color.... ..... .... I'll try it out *but until then*--here it is.

v1-


v2-


*Save.*


----------



## Kameil (Nov 4, 2006)

Request for Avy and sig anyone who's willing to do it... 

AvyStock:
Avy size: 125 x 125
Avy text: Death's essence
Colors: Whatever fits both...
SigStock: Same as avy......

Sig text: Death's essence
Sig Size: 400 x 120

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 4, 2006)

*Sig Request*

*Request For Anyone*


*Spoiler*: _Stock for Sig_ 








*Text:* The Great Master
*Border:* please
*Background color:* orangeish red
*Size:* 450 by 150 pixels

Thanks in Advance for whoever makes this sig!


----------



## Yosha (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a Sig + Avvy request for anyone


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Avvy*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 125x125 & 150x150
*Text:* none

*Sig*
*Stock:* 
*Size:*your choice
*Text:* *L.Lawliet* and then somewhere put *teh monster* or something to that effect.


----------



## murasex (Nov 4, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> Avy request for anyone
> 
> Stock:
> text: Hollow Ichigo
> ...





=D;;; *Save pwease.*






Saosin's & Ryuk's next.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 4, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> =D;;; *Save pwease.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wuv it  Thanks Sophia!   (I mean...Ms. Mura )


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 4, 2006)

Inner-Kyuubi said:


> *Request For Anyone*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock for Sig_
> ...





daybreak said:


> I have a Sig + Avvy request for anyone
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> ...



I'll do these.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 4, 2006)

*Inner-Kyyubi:*


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




Sig:




*Daybreak:*


*Spoiler*: _sig and Avy's_ 



sig:


Avy's:

150:


125:


----------



## Yosha (Nov 4, 2006)

Yuurei said:


> *Inner-Kyyubi:*
> *Daybreak:*
> 
> 
> ...



teh sex!!!! Thank you so much *reps*


----------



## murasex (Nov 4, 2006)

Saosin said:


> Sig & Avy request for *Mura*.
> 
> *Avatar size:* 125 x 125
> *Signature size:* 430 x 150
> ...


This sig version is not what you asked for. _But I *am* making another that is.__
_
This just came out like this. xDDDD


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Nov 5, 2006)

Signature and avatar request for anyone.

Signature:

Stock: 
Theme: Scratchy-ish or wavy-ish
Text: Just a humble bounty hunter, ma'am. 
Colors: You decide.
Size: I am not picky.

Avatar:

Stock: 
Theme: Plan, with some brushes.
Text: Friendship.
Colors: You decide
Size: 125x125

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Incase the pictures don't work.
Sig Stock: 
Ava Stock: 

Edit Again: Sorry, for some reason the pictures won't work anymore, I will try to get them back up soon.


----------



## Bass (Nov 5, 2006)

Your pictures don't work.


----------



## Tsumi (Nov 5, 2006)

A sig and avy request anyone 

*Stock: * 
*Avatar Size:* 150 x 150
*Signature Size:* 500 x whatever works best
*Colours: *anything just no or very little pink please, preferably dark red
*Avatar Text:* "Tsumi" 
*Signature Text:* "Devil's Blossom" and "Tsumi" 
*Theme:* Somewhat dark, seductive almost

thanks in advance ^__^


----------



## murasex (Nov 5, 2006)

Saosin said:


> Sig & Avy request for *Mura*.
> 
> *Avatar size:* 125 x 125
> *Signature size:* 430 x 150
> ...


*Another version*. Um, had to make the sig size a tad smaller.... *heads for the hills*


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 















Avy.


BTW - the stock *did not* like me. 



*
Violent.*


o_O;;;;;;;;







> Next is *Ryuk's*. Looking forward to do that one.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 5, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> *
> Violent.*
> 
> 
> o_O;;;;;;;;



loves it.
+reps and cred


----------



## Saosin (Nov 5, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> *Another version*. Um, had to make the sig size a tad smaller.... *heads for the hills*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



xDDDDD!

I love it. Sankyuu~!
 

cred & reps


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Nov 5, 2006)

Sir Bassie said:


> Your pictures don't work.



Mine don't? They should... I mean I clicked on them 5 times and they worked. D:


----------



## murasex (Nov 5, 2006)

Ryuk said:


> Request for Avy and sig anyone who's willing to do it...
> 
> AvyStock:
> Avy size: 125 x 125
> ...



Sig for now.


Hope you like it.  

*Remember to save.*


----------



## Kameil (Nov 5, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> Sig for now.
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.
> ...



I love you.....  thank you....<33333


----------



## miina (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd Like A New Sig  

*@Ms. Mura* 
Sig
Stock:    
Text: "Kite's Current"
Size: You choose
*EDIT: Sorry changed my mind, i cancel my request *


----------



## Bass (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll take *Bro Tai Jr.'s *request.



			
				Bro Tai Jr. said:
			
		

> Signature and avatar request for anyone.
> 
> Signature:
> 
> ...




I hope you like.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*V1*


*V2*


*V3*


*V4*


*Avy*


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Nov 6, 2006)

I love them!  Thanks a lot.

Of course I will credit and rep you.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 7, 2006)

Sig+Ava request for *anyone*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig*
*Stock:* x or , whichever works best (but I prefer the 1st one, just in case )
*Size:* something small.. but not THAT small. Something below 380px X 120px would do
*Text:* 'Hollow Ichigo' then under that, 'shirozaki' and could you use the _kind_ of font you used for captain Pip's request? :3
*Other:* Rounded borders would be nice

*Avy*
*Stock:* the one that you will use for the sig
*Size:* 125 x 125 and 150 x 150.. dont ask >.>
*Text:* same as sig if it fits. If not, just 'shirozaki'
*Other:* same as sig



Thanks >3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 8, 2006)

Sig and avatar request for Ms. Mura:

Sig
Stock:
Size: 430x150
Colors: Preferably up to you. I just wanted it to be changed from what it is now.
Text:I really don't want the current text that is on it. So I ask that you please erase what is there and in some other font and style put "Lacus Clyne" and "The  princess of the universe". Put it anywhere you please on the sig.

Avatar
Stock: Same as the sig.
Size:125x125
Basically I want the avatar to be the sig just without any words in it and resized  to the specifications.

Thank you so much. I look forward to it.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 8, 2006)

sig request for anyone  

stock: 
text: Hellsing Badasses
size: the way you want it 
other: No black and white please  

Will rep + cred! That is all


----------



## Bass (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll take *Captain Pip's *request now.


----------



## Gene (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the awesome sig, Mura. <333


----------



## murasex (Nov 8, 2006)

*No more requests will be taken.*

All will be rejected. =)


----------



## Bass (Nov 8, 2006)

Captain Pip said:
			
		

> sig request for anyone
> 
> stock:
> text: Hellsing Badasses
> ...




I hope you like.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*V1*


*V2*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 8, 2006)

Sir Bassie said:


> I hope you like.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's fantastic!  Thanks alot, Sir Bassie! *reps now and creds later when used!


----------



## Bass (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll take *Athrun Zala's* request.


EDIT


Nevermind. I believe you want a sig like this, correct? If so, I cannot do it since I don't know how to make those types of sigs.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 9, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> *No more requests will be taken.*
> 
> All will be rejected. =)



But you forgot my avy.....T_T and if you didn't I apoligize.... don't feel rushed I was just curious...


----------



## murasex (Nov 10, 2006)

Tsumi said:


> A sig and avy request anyone
> 
> *Stock: *
> *Avatar Size:* 150 x 150
> ...


_I tried._..


*Spoiler*: __ 





Avatar

^-^;;;;;







*Ryuk.*


I know it's smaller but you'll live. xDDD


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 10, 2006)

Sir Bassie said:


> I'll take *Athrun Zala's* request.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> ...



Correct, i want a sig like that so, its still up for grabs....


----------



## murasex (Nov 10, 2006)

Athrun, I'll take a go at it. =)


----------



## Kameil (Nov 10, 2006)

Ms. Mura said:


> _I tried._..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well you did your best....  thank you so much...


----------



## Spike (Nov 15, 2006)

Ao Kiji said:


> *I have a signature and avatar request for Bass or Ms Mura*
> 
> 
> _Stock:_ *X*
> ...



I'm cancelling this request. I hope nobody has started it, but I don't think so since nobody has said anyything.


----------



## Birkin (Jan 8, 2007)

Is anyone still doing signatures? If so I'd like to request one;

*Stock:* Picture

*Size:* Whatever you see fitting, as long as the there is more width than height.

*Style:* I'd like it abit dark, sensitive and capturing, but I'm not sure, just make it look awesome 

*Text:* I'd like it saying Infinite_Justice in a stylish way 

If the shop is down then I appologize, thanks for your time.


----------

